# SSz BUILDS



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the hood yea it needs more work but it IS a custom scoop made by hand & bondo



































a new kit i got like 30 mins ago









and the infamous w.i.p. the "lego version of my house"


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i seen that video on youtube.maby you could paint the house to make it look real.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my parents wont let me paint it even tho i begged them to let me

and what video?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i forgot but i searched up diorama or somthing,and i 
saw the car and the house.how old are you


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey bro, the stang looks good so far , i know a site where there is a tutorial on how to scratchbuild a cowl induction hood, and it helped me a LOT when i saw it, if i find it ill post it :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thot about doin a cowl induction but i didnt like the way it looked so i did the gt500 look instead.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

300C i worked on it all aftnn and all day today.the mockups are coming in a sec.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

OK HERE THEY ARE!


GRILLE









SIDE









INTERIOR



















WHEELS [WELL 1 OF THEM]


























MORE OF THE HOUSE AND A SNEAK PEEK OF "PURPSTUFF#2"


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 27 2007, 08:08 AM~9094700
> *hey bro, the stang looks good so far , i know a site where there is a tutorial on how to scratchbuild a cowl induction hood, and it helped me a LOT when i saw it, if i find it  ill post it :thumbsup:
> *



http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/10


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cmon people u no atleast some of u like it


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

dem pix blurry as hell. but still looks like its goin 2 b a beast.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i no,thats only cuz the cam was dyin,and i couldnt really seee thru thae old skoo lenses cuz the LCD screen didnt have enuf power.
THANKS THO!
anymore feedback good or bad[about the car not the quality of the pics]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its almost done,,,,,


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

lmao


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt for pics in a min


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you don't learn huh..... why didn't you wait for pics to bump it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

id likes some feedback


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you sure?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea

by the way the 63 is not done by a long shot


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 17 2007, 09:47 PM~9472760
> *yea
> 
> by the way the 63 is not done by a long shot
> *


hey homie i like wut you dun wit the wheels and that 300 look familiar ,yea i did one too


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 07:44 PM~9472725
> *you sure?
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I been waitin for a while to get a camera and i finally get one and you guys cant say ANYTHING?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 19 2007, 07:11 AM~9482820
> *I been waitin for a while to get a camera and i finally get one and you guys cant say ANYTHING?
> *


then wheres the pics??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 19 2007, 05:11 AM~9482820
> *I been waitin for a while to get a camera and i finally get one and you guys cant say ANYTHING?
> *


*ANYTHING* there i said it.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i knew somebody was gonna do that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2007, 09:28 PM~9488010
> *then wheres the pics??
> *


on page one towards the bottom


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

rides are lookin good and it's good to see that you got a camera.....

The main feed back that I can give is...Keep learning new things, and keep improving your skill, but also keep in mind where your skill level is....meaning take small steps to getting better, don't try to build like Biggs, Mini, Highlander, Roger etc., just work on your skill and don't try to be like someone else.....Keep Learning, and Keep building, and keep POSTING PIX.....

There you got some feed back.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yay i got a camera










now i wont get clowned near as much!

























:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

MACRO SETTING ....... WHITE BACKGROUND.......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

say what


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

SHOOT YOUR PICS ON A WHITBACKGROUND. MACRO SETTING IS USED FOR UP COSE PICSS OF SMALL OBJECTS....(MODELCARS...)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know

that was just to show u how good it looked.


if i ever find the interior for the 76 ill show u the wood grain..


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice builds


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

looks good but you ask for feedback alot. If there gonna leave u feedback they will do it. Dont keep asking. And how old r u that ur momma wouldnt let u paint a damn lego?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

12'

but i was like o well


im gonna build it with plastruct styrene like a real house with a frame and a foundaiton and all that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

progress on the charger


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i just got back from hobby town again


and i used this










to buy:

this









this










and these


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

You spent 66 dollars on those?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not all of it i have more money anyway.
i spent 43 somethin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

CHECK OUT THIS OLD RUBBER TIRE I WAS MESSIN AROUND WITH!
I STUCK IT ON THE END OF MY DREMEL TO SEE WHAT IT WOULD DO!
I WAS AMAZED FOR SOME REASON I JUST THOUGHT IT WAS SO COOL!
I HAD TO SHOW U GUYS!U CANT REALLY SEE THE SMOKE BUT IT WAS COOL AS HELL!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

it doesnt work homie


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

it doesnt work homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-3


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

double post owned



what does it do for you?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what does it do?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

^^^^ :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmfao! It owned you too...screw you server! 

and...nothing...it doesnt load anything its a picture of the video, not the video.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you cant click on it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this is *MY MASTERPIECE*


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

fail


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

fail what


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

shouldve used some sand paper to clean it up then clearcoated


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i didnt clear yet.
the paints just shiny.

i even did what mando said to

compound
















qtip inside the dremeland compound
















ultra bright foil


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

agree'd


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TtMfT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TtMfT


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

without being a jerk...you really need to slow down on you're painting.....If it looks like that before clear....you're in trouble.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

why


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my back yard view after sunset


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2007, 02:33 PM~9575881
> *why
> *


see anyone else's paint like that before clear?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NO NOT REALLY


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 4 2008, 08:42 PM~9611475
> *NO NOT REALLY
> *


i meant the bumps and uneven parts..... my box caprice has no clear on it yet...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o.

idk


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2007, 01:28 PM~9559700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs to be wetsanded down with a fine grit like 1500 or more


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:07 AM~9611713
> *needs to be wetsanded down with a fine grit like 1500 or more
> *


prolly needs to take a dip.. he gonna wetsand that so much itll be back to the plastic :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 09:22 PM~9611804
> *prolly needs to take a dip.. he gonna wetsand that so much itll be back to the plastic  :biggrin:
> *


be nice


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 12:54 AM~9611958
> *be nice
> *


No kidding....we haven't seen ANYTHING out of Mr. TYHODGE.....at least this homie tries and has shown improvement over the last year......

I say keep it up....just slow down....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2008, 09:55 PM~9611968
> *No kidding....we haven't seen ANYTHING out of Mr. TYHODGE.....at least this homie tries and has shown improvement over the last year......
> 
> I say keep it up....just slow down....
> *


exactly... constructive criticizm.... IF any.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i was helpin him out.. if you look at the rest you can see the paint is real uneven, its real thick in places, wetsanding isnt gonna fix all that..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:01 PM~9612013
> *i was helpin him out.. if you look at the rest you can see the paint is real uneven, its real thick in places, wetsanding isnt gonna fix all that..
> *


it'll help....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:02 AM~9612020
> *it'll help....
> *


i dont think its gonna make much of a difference,u can see dirt spots where dirts under the paint, wetsanding is just gonna knock them off and show the plastic anyways, its gonna look dotted after that


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

another coat of black after.... and as long as he likes it....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:07 AM~9612055
> *another coat of black after.... and as long as he likes it....
> *


that seems like more work to me than starting over


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he probably don't got the dip


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

serious.... let him build.... he showin more than you!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:14 AM~9612103
> *serious.... let him build.... he showin more than you!!
> *


 :0 i got pics in my secret stash i dont show :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 10:44 PM~9612278
> *:0  i got pics in my secret stash i dont show  :biggrin:
> *



U KNO THE RULE.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:46 AM~9612291
> *U KNO THE RULE.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres sum progress pics on the hummer























































finished product.[see i still got tha skillz to make me some grillz]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

chop top


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang server


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

more on sabroso


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Y U BUMPIN WITH NO NEW PICS?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

FEEDBACK


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 6 2008, 12:10 PM~9620972
> *FEEDBACK
> *


grasshopper, you will get feedback when it is warranted. heres your ego boost for today, nice job.......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


look what i got at walmart in stl today! :cheesy: 










i sprayed it and it loooked a lil like this over [leftover] silver leaf!










and here is the nuclear power plant on the way to stl









the pics a bit darker cuz the cars windows are tinted


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the green tubes of glue suck,along with the blue tubes. never had any luck with em only the orange tube.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 19 2008, 08:38 PM~9736314
> *the green tubes of glue suck,along with the blue tubes. never had any luck with em only the orange tube.
> *


stoped using that 2 years ago only Ambroid and Epoxy for me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have the red tube too.

the green tubes work fine for me


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All of those glues suck.....and what happened when you sprayed that green on the hood....??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its just a messed up hood with dents in it,

nuthin wrong with the paint.

i just wanted to see what the green looked like over silver base[with silver leafing].

im gonna try gold base in a min


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 5 2008, 09:41 PM~9617038
> *more on sabroso
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 63!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks real good.what were you tryin to do with the trailing arm


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks real good.what were you tryin to do with the trailing arm


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ima put it back on the axle.
its movable


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 5 2008, 11:01 PM~9616781
> *heres sum progress pics on the hummer
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job...I really like the Grill....Keep up the good work...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the silver leafing and HOK is planned on looking like this,,


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2008, 07:45 PM~9742100
> *the silver leafing and HOK is planned on looking like this,,
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit, mad mspaint skills much? lol.

that will look good if it works out!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

it does look like it will come out realy good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL YEA

I IMAGINED SO.
IM GONNA ORDER SOME GOLD 1301S AND WRAP THEM IN 5.20S


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2008, 08:47 PM~9742602
> *LOL YEA
> 
> I IMAGINED SO.
> ...


the # for them is 1302. they will look good! I got a set form project59 in the xmas exchange. I cant wait to use em


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup.
IMO they are the best wheels made hands down


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o ya forgot to mention,,


I KNOW WHERE A 1:1 77-79 CADDY 2 DOOR IS IF YALL WANT IT PM ME FOR DETAILS


I SAW IT TODAY ON MY WAY TO VISIT MY GREAT GRANDMOTHER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o**douuble post**


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have an idea of the green over the gold base now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here it is mini..... :biggrin:  





> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2007, 01:28 PM~9559700
> *this is MY MASTERPIECE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2008, 10:16 AM~9745273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. i like that blue. looks like you got a run in the 1/4 panel under the c-piller


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 23 2008, 09:46 PM~9767921
> *here it is mini.....  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks GRASS ASS ! Now get off his nuts and build something !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 23 2008, 10:57 PM~9768041
> *looks good. i like that blue. looks like you got a run in the 1/4 panel under the c-piller
> *


i know i have a run ima sand it prolly


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i just had a thought,
u guys think i should put the caprice on 3?

or should i just put positionable suspension on it in the back?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the black one?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2008, 11:34 PM~9742922
> *o**douuble post**
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2008, 04:50 PM~9881241
> *i just had a thought,
> u guys think i should put the caprice on 3?
> 
> ...


just slamm the shit out of it...... "Lay it Low"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

more coming,,


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

so far so good.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

X-2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not green nomore,,,






































which one?
all of them are gonna have 2 pumps so yea tell meh





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok homie now that looks GREAT keep on building homie....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 9 2008, 12:59 AM~9900317
> *ok homie now that looks GREAT keep on building homie....
> *


THANKS RO!
AGAIN IT MEANS SO FUCKIN MUCH COMIN FROM U!

AND I MADE THE PUMPS MYSELF TOO!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn you actually steppin up your game. good job


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

trunk looks really good! the pumps look a little big tho? Paint is looking good as well! Keep it up bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ya i thot they did but when i had both in the car it looked better


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That turning out nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

good job homie. :thumbsup: 
u gona to make some upper a arms


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

tryna make em now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

tryna make em now
unless somebody got some 4 me


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2008, 11:58 AM~9901934
> *ya i thot they did but when i had both in the car it looked better
> *


they still look to big


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what u make the pumps out of


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good homie, keep up the good work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 9 2008, 04:25 PM~9902954
> *what u make the pumps out of
> *


old xacto knives


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2008, 12:43 AM~9899753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Frame work...Keep up the good work...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

been thinkin bout gettin this offa ebay

Item number: 120219766160


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im goin with a zapp & roger thing here.
all the pics aint on the car.
they will be alot neater when in print them out on decal paper.

ideas of what im goin for:


















and the trunk etching on the glass in the floor
it says "zapp & roger"


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

the hood yes, the trunk no..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i kinda agreed,,
i need SOMEthing to put on the trunk,,
somebody help me with some more pics besides the ones on google and picsearch .com?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2008, 09:56 PM~9968577
> *i kinda agreed,,
> i need SOMEthing to put on the trunk,,
> somebody help me with some more pics besides the ones on google and picsearch .com?
> *


put on the truck the same stuff as wht u got etched there.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 02:59 AM~9968594
> *put on the truck the same stuff as wht u got etched there.....
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

BABY BLU?I COULD DO IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2008, 03:01 AM~9968603
> *BABY BLU?I COULD DO IT RIGHT NOW
> *


i think alittle darker, something close to the interior


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SHOW ME. I CAN MAKE THE COLOR.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2008, 03:03 AM~9968612
> *SHOW ME. I CAN MAKE THE COLOR.
> *


i cant show you, im not there, something darker, like a darker blue with a purplish tint


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

FORGOT TO ADD THIS PIC


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

.... who are zapp... and roger?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 18 2008, 03:25 AM~9968731
> *.... who are zapp... and roger?
> *


i didnt want to ask, i thought others might have known too, but i guess im not the only.. :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW,,,,,YALL IS LATE LIKE A MUUUFUCKA....


ZAPP & ROGER IS ACTUALLY ONE DUDE BUT THEY ARE A BAND TOO..
ROGER WAS THE MAIN ONE,,
ZAPP WAS ROGER ON THE TALKBOX THINGY.
AGAIN,,,WOW.
PEOPLE FROM THE WEST COAST WILL KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT.
CUZ THATS WHERE ZAPP & ROGER WAS POPULAR.
ROGER GOT SHOT IN 98.
ZAPP DIDNT DIE THO.
ANYBODY CAN BE ZAPP.
FUCK,,
YOU CAN TOO.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

AND,,
IS THIS WHAT U WAS TALKIN BOUT RO?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 18 2008, 01:27 AM~9968736
> *i didnt want to ask, i thought others might have known too, but i guess im not the only..  :0
> *


wow!!.... just..... WOW!

really really ghey music video


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

?
NOT POSED TO POST EMBED.
POST TO POST THE ADRESS IN THE ADRESS BOX UP TOP...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

OOPS DOUBLE POST

ROGER ALWAYZ ACTED LIKE HE WAS ON CRACK LOL


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

yeah that shits gay dude....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

a lot of homies used there beats or beats inspired by them.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 18 2008, 03:31 AM~9968746
> *wow!!.... just..... WOW!
> 
> really really ghey music video
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

most all the old music videos look gay...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 03:39 AM~9968772
> *a lot of homies used there beats or beats inspired by them.....
> *


X2


THE SHITS BEFORE SOME OF THESE DUDES TIME SO THEY DONT UNDERSTAND IT,,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 03:41 AM~9968781
> *most all the old music videos look gay...
> *


X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2008, 10:41 PM~9968785
> *X2
> THE SHITS BEFORE SOME OF THESE DUDES TIME SO THEY DONT UNDERSTAND IT,,
> *


this looks gay..... but was the shits....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0oALRL7uyY


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2008, 03:41 AM~9968785
> *X2
> THE SHITS BEFORE SOME OF THESE DUDES TIME SO THEY DONT UNDERSTAND IT,,
> *


 :uh: if i remember right your likr 14, and this wasnt yesterday, so it would be way before you time, im old enough to be your daddy















































and i just might be :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ITS FUNNY AS HELL TOO.
IVE SEEN IT BEFORE.
THIS ONE GIRL WAS SINGIN IT ON HER IPOD IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY ON THE BUS LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 17 2008, 10:43 PM~9968790
> *:uh: if i remember right your likr 14, and this wasnt yesterday, so it would be way before you time, im old enough to be your daddy
> and i just might be  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: i'll be 28 this year.... makes me old enough too....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SURE,
BUT MY DAD WAS A DJ,,
I GREW UP AROUND IT CUZ HE PLAYED IT ALOT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2008, 03:44 AM~9968794
> *SURE,
> BUT MY DAD WAS A DJ,,
> I GREW UP AROUND IT CUZ HE PLAYED IT ALOT
> *


my names DJ, so i just might be your daddy :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is that so,
TYLER HODGES


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

don't forget these fukkers..... remember this shit tyler?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcmlIWihR6c

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2008, 03:47 AM~9968805
> *is that so,
> TYLER HODGES
> *


thats my nickname, real name is DJ CANDY BLUE :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 03:47 AM~9968807
> *don't forget these fukkers..... remember this shit tyler?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcmlIWihR6c
> ...


:yes: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

this is the real shit, fuck the rest 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btH4e0-WQAo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 03:47 AM~9968807
> *don't forget these fukkers..... remember this shit tyler?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcmlIWihR6c
> ...


AY MAN UR WIGGITY WIGGITY WACK LOL!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 17 2008, 10:49 PM~9968814
> *this is the real shit, fuck the rest
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btH4e0-WQAo
> *


yea thats when dre left NWA.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THIS IS GOING TO MY GARAGE SOON!
[model style]


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

your dad buyin one?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

u guys see this movie yet, youtube aint got no great scenes, besides this and a rape scene, i didnt think ud want to see a dude get raped by another, lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR7n7YSiXUU


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 03:55 AM~9968841
> *your dad buyin one?
> *


i think hes sayin as a model


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MAN CARLA....THAT "SS" WAS SOLD ON LIL A LONG TIME AGO....KEEP DREAMIN .......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im makin a model of it 
slow


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hehehehehehehe yall thot i wasnt doin nuthing,,,,i been up to alot


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good little homie, looks like you got alot more work ahead of ya ,keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 6 2008, 09:10 PM~9882338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit is the funniest thing ive seen all day

nice builds homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 26 2008, 05:43 PM~10036924
> *this shit is the funniest thing ive seen all day
> 
> nice builds homie
> *


X-2 THE RIDE'S ARE LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks biggs


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

KEEP IT UP


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hows this for creativity huh? on sale in white and blu!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ENGRAVVVEEDDDDD STUFFZ





















TRUNK...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2008, 03:53 AM~9968835
> *THIS IS GOING TO MY GARAGE SOON!
> [model style]
> 
> ...


anyone guess what color this is?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

tangelo pearl maybe, u been wanting that color for a while


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope that goes on the 63.
tangelos brighter than that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

AND i tried my new brush..


works good nuf for now...gets the job done


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

who needs inspiration?

here ya go!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzNkwBeU2Us

im thinkin on the blue 64


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice arm set-up...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx alot...if only more people could come in here...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*also:*

im getting another six3 kit for the *3rd* time.
my dumbass older brother snapped the body.LUCKINLY IT HADNT BEEN PAINTED!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a homie have you tried chrome tape yet.i say its beter than bmf.looks good and you can engrave in it. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NOPE


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you should get some.got mine from wall-mart and lows


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you should get some.got mine from wall-mart and lows


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2008, 03:49 PM~10284091
> *thnx alot...if only more people could come in here...
> *


Yea I like the detail of the A-Arm...keep up the good work....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 29 2008, 02:45 PM~10284077
> *Nice arm set-up...   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 looks good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt for me!!
pics in the mornin on the rear suspension *for those who care*


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 30 2008, 10:15 PM~10293908
> *ttt for me!!
> pics in the mornin on the rear suspension for those who care
> *


I care! I wanna see!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ u posted that pic twice homiee


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:

lookin good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 2 2008, 11:17 PM~10321021
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> lookin good
> *




X2...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

GOT MY PAINT TODAY!!!!!!TANGELO PEARL!!!!!!!!!!!ALL I HAVE TO DO IS GO GET SOME WHITE SPRAYPAINT AND IM GOOD!!!!!!!IM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got basecoat layed


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 4 2008, 02:49 PM~10335866
> *GOT MY PAINT TODAY!!!!!!TANGELO PEARL!!!!!!!!!!!ALL I HAVE TO DO IS GO GET SOME WHITE SPRAYPAINT AND IM GOOD!!!!!!!IM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!
> *


lookin good!!!


take ur time painting , dont rush it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks. gettin some more airbrsuh propellant cuz i dont have an adapter for the air compressor.my dads gone and hes got the cam in his car :uh: but when he gets back ill have pics up for ur guys' entertainment


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whats this in my avi???????



:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

is the foil finished?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

use a q-tip to smooth out your foil! then clear the car over the foil and it wont come off!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

kepp up the work bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 27 2008, 09:20 PM~10271962
> *tangelo pearl maybe, u been wanting that color for a while
> *


well, its prolly tangelo candy. i just picked some up so u might see this car soon..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm not trying to be a dick, but you have got to SLOW DOWN when you build.

You get so excited that you actually cut out the doors, that you move straight to painting, and you didn't even finish the jamb or smooth it out. They you jump right into foil and just throw it on. The foil isn't even pushed down onto the wiper, or covering the whole window frame. And look at the wrinkles on the firewall, seriously, please slow down.

You have improved greatly, but you still try to rush through things.....NOT EVERYONE CAN BUILD AS QUICK AS BIGGS AND MINI...hell, I've been workin on my 59 for like 4 months now and 2 months last year....

Keep building, just please slow down, or expect negative comments.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well the thing is.....i almost ran out of paint....so i was tryin to get it to cover the whole body but it just didnt work..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 9 2008, 03:31 PM~10374881
> *well the thing is.....i almost ran out of paint....so i was tryin to get it to cover the whole body but it just didnt work..
> *



The point I was try to make was not the amount of paint, but to finish off the body work before paint, and lay down the foil SMOOTH....SLOW DOWN.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

AND that body is a brand new one, the other broke cuz of my brother


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT I GUESS.....ITS JUST GONNA FALL AGAIN...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2008, 11:03 AM~10377577
> *TTT I GUESS.....ITS JUST GONNA FALL AGAIN...
> *


my topic was 7 pages back...lol, it'll climb its way back up again...lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2008, 09:38 PM~10385732
> *TTT
> *


for what?

:dunno:

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

for not leavin the first page and to get more constructive criticizm


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and for this i just finished in about 9 hrs


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i decided ima sell sabroso as it is so maybe someone can do something better with it cuz i spent like 90 bucks in one week and then spent 36 more buckes on some more paint for the hood so basically the car has well over 200 bucks into it so who wants to buy it...best offer


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

pics :dunno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2008, 04:51 PM~10455305
> *well i decided ima sell sabroso as it is so maybe someone can do something better with it cuz i spent like 90 bucks in one week and then spent 36 more buckes on some more paint for the hood so basically the car has well over 200 bucks into it so who wants to buy it...best offer
> *


which one is sabroso? My hearse in my buildoff thread, and all of the detail stuff into it is like 230.00.... and theres alotta shit there. including a 100.00 kit. :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the 63 impala...pics prollly 2morrow but theres pics in the topic..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: 

hehe FINALLY i got another kit... a fresh start!









































SLAMMED!









THESE ARE THE WHEELS IM USIN UNLESS SOMEONE CAN HOOK ME UP WIT SOME NEW ONE!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Model...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie them rims on it fit perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good with those rims..... just leave it stock height or a little lowered.... muscle style not donk


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx everyone it feels good to be building again...and hell no im not donking this one! im prolly gonna give it airbags but not like switch ones just for a smoother ride like they do on MuscleCar.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL AT LEAST IT GOOD TO SEE YOU ARE TRYING, PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT.
THEY ARE LOOKING GOOD FROM WHAT I CAN TELL YOU GOT TO LEARN NOT TO RUSH THEM BUILD'S AND TAKE YOUR TIME. AND TAKE BETTER PIC'S.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks biggs.......constructive criticizm from the boss is always good!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 10 2008, 10:19 PM~10626421
> *thanks biggs.......constructive criticizm from the boss is always good!
> *


  NEVER HURT'S.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

...:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good little bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx bodine... just tryin to move on up..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well.... im either getting an adapter for my airbrush or another bottle of propellant...whatevers cheaper. then its off to primer and bodywork!
i thought about putting a sunroof in it....but dont know about the whole idea.......any thoughts?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

are you gonna hinge the lights to flip or something?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> i just got back from hobby town again
> and i used this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how bout shaving tha door handles?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> > i just got back from hobby town again
> > and i used this
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i wish i could add myself to the list....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 11 2008, 12:29 PM~10629946
> *i wish i could add myself to the list....
> *


what list?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 05:41 PM~10630006
> *what list?
> *


tha mcba one........  :tears:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 11 2008, 05:35 PM~10630586
> *tha mcba one........   :tears:
> *



Yo lil homie u shouldnt do that to ur club. just my 2 cents homie. if ur unhappy with ur current club or crew then ride solo. But if ur wit a club then rep it to tha Fullest and be Proud of ur club no matter what.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 11 2008, 03:05 PM~10630804
> *Yo lil homie u shouldnt do that to ur club. just my 2 cents homie. if ur unhappy with ur current club or crew then ride solo. But if ur wit a club then rep it to tha  Fullest and be Proud of ur club no matter what.
> *



:yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i put some color on it,,,,,,,pics tomorrow..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 11 2008, 05:40 PM~10631801
> *well i put some color on it,,,,,,,pics tomorrow..
> *


fuck that i want pics NOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 11 2008, 07:05 PM~10630804
> *Yo lil homie u shouldnt do that to ur club. just my 2 cents homie. if ur unhappy with ur current club or crew then ride solo. But if ur wit a club then rep it to tha  Fullest and be Proud of ur club no matter what.
> *


well said....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hey heres a painting tip.....and not to be an ass but becaues you do have potential bro your, almost there. All you have to do is back the can up (or airbrush) and spray thinner coats, dont try to get the finished product out of the first coat. I used to do it but wen you spray from a distance, you get a smoother finish. oh yea and the best time to spray is on a hot sunny day and then let it sit/dry in the sun to keep it smooth and wet lookin  . Just some stuff i've picked up over the years.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/vie...2&idproduct=167
might get this here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

server..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

server..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

server... :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

painted the hood then separated it with a blu line


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got my rearend situated the way i like it..








its gonna prolly change when i do the whole suspension


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice color I like that alot!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx... im gonna dig deep in my pockets to get a deep ass clear...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I personally would paint the center of the hood black tho not gold or blue!! But that's me either way good job so far!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its silver right now...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Silver would look nice!!! maybe even a nice pearl white..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2008, 10:09 PM~10667265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Door Jambs need to be done before Paint....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not done painting


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice Goat. I like the color. Spend the extra time on the bumpers. They seem not to want to fit right. Heres mine.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice goat. I like the color. Spend some extra time on the bumpers. They dont seem to want to fit right. Heres mine i did a little while back.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i like that. u shaved the door handles to eh?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Sorry for the double post. But yeah i got rid of those bitches, I built this for my dad for xmas.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks good. what color interior u go with?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2008, 12:38 PM~10670157
> *looks good. what color interior u go with?
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

niiiice. im goin with black & orange. im workin on it as i type and im bout to go paint it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2008, 09:14 AM~10670001
> *not done painting
> *


Maybe you're right and I got it all wrong then.....I just do ALL body work first...


















That way you don't scratch the paint work while sanding the jambs....It's looking good though.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice projects i like that u did the hidden lights something ive never seen on a model


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx again..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

comming along good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

U must really like orange, huh?

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea.. my mom was thinkin the same thing.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2008, 01:06 AM~10674575
> *yea.. my mom was thinkin the same thing.. lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2008, 07:44 PM~10674757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


silver floorboards? :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats the bottom


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like ima have to cut the springs cuz now its all high n shit..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

guess what this is...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuel line? :dunno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

a bent up wire :scrutinize:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

brake line....

fuel lines coming next


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

keep it up ....lookin good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 16 2008, 08:03 PM~10674868
> *a bent up wire  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 17 2008, 01:22 AM~10674984
> *keep it up ....lookin good
> *


thnx im tryin..


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2008, 02:28 AM~10675022
> *thnx im tryin..
> *


it shows, your builds get better and etter, bro!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2008, 01:28 AM~10675022
> *thnx im tryin..
> *



hey homes lukkin gud there lukin gud ,sorry bout the bent up wire comment ,i couldnt help myself


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

man that was funny as hell...no worries


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2008, 01:34 AM~10675055
> *man that was funny as hell...no worries
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

why does the master cylinder only have two places for the brake lines to go to? i thot there was four?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some only have one :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2008, 01:48 AM~10675142
> *why does the master cylinder only have two places for the brake lines to go to? i thot there was four?
> *


One side goes to the front and the other goes to the rear.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:angry: Server


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://images.highperformancepontiac.com/f...engine_view.jpg

this is what im talkin bout right here.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/brake.htm/printable


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this pic shows the valve better..... the rear only has one line going back there that splits at a "T" on the rear axle 

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/enlarge-imag...allery=1&page=5

you can see the 2 inputs on the back side and it labels the 2 fronts and single rear lines


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.classicperform.com/Instructions/BrakeLineKit.htm

here's a simpler one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the last one was a help...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2008, 01:48 AM~10675142
> *why does the master cylinder only have two places for the brake lines to go to? i thot there was four?
> *



the two lines that come from the master ,the line farthest from booster is the rear ,closest is the front ,the then go to a proportioning valve or block ,some callit a equalization valve that delivers the pressure equaly to the front and the rear too,when you see the lines coiled from the master is to alow flex other wise they will break if the lines are attatched to the chassies if the run along the body ,(most common in unibodies fwd,and sum rwd up to date vehicles )will not have coiled brake lines cause there attached to the body and rubber lines at the suspention points


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 17 2008, 01:26 PM~10677913
> *the two lines that come from the master ,the line farthest from booster is the rear ,closest is the front ,the then go to a proportioning valve or block ,some callit a equalization valve that delivers the pressure equaly to the front and the rear too,when you see the lines coiled from the master is to alow flex other wise they will break if the lines are attatched to the chassies if the run along the body ,(most common in unibodies fwd,and sum rwd up to date vehicles )will not have coiled brake lines cause there attached to the body and rubber lines at the suspention points
> *


pics say a 1000 words


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

scratchbuilt feul regulator :biggrin:

im proud of this thing cuz it looks so real


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx...i love this build!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i have a battery box and a reguator....the trunks too empty so im addin a lil sound to it


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2008, 09:58 PM~10678525
> *pics say a 1000 words
> *



true but i aint got nun :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good....More pics.. please... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 17 2008, 10:26 PM~10679582
> *true but i aint got nun  :biggrin:
> *


try google


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it goes further down but the cam died....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt... at least i posted pics but no comment...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking pretty good. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good bro!! i love this car to!! here is a pic of mine!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

right after this project,, i will have one project and only one...im seriously steepin my game up with this, i might possibly get hurt doin it.....






















































































> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 8 2008, 12:12 AM~9891986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Im awready n tha Werkz wit this one lil homie!!! Do it mayne! Thats one of my close homies here n Waco!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know... i was plannin on comin to you and candyman for more pics..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

1 of texas's best painters if not the best


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i already know


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking hella good homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hehe.....i went to the same place i got my paint b4....good dudes....thats two bottles of paint free so far.... i wanna start payin for em not as freebies...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this stuff is all true.....just tried it...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=410442&st=0


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

thats crazy man


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thought that this stupid ass car was dry and i tried to wax it then the wax wouldnt comeoff,
then to make it worse i wetsanded it but then the clear had ink in it, so now i have to wait fuckin 2 days to get more fuckin clear, then wait a wek for the damn thing to dry, 
and on top of that i havnt even started on the motor yet cuz the past 3 days ive been tryin to get my paint perfect, but NO i had to do some stupid shit like wax it cuz i thought it was done when it was perfectly shiny b4 i waxed it but NO i coulnt be happpy with what i had no im sittin here with a stupid ass dull ass painted car thats fallin the fuck apart! and my biggest model car show/contest is june 21st and 22nd, theres no FUCKIN WAY i can get this car done by then cuz of the fuckin ungratefulness on myself!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pics coming


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well last night i was working on it b4 all this happened at got some pics..
























































:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 09:36 AM~10733565
> *i thought that this stupid ass car was dry and i tried to wax it then the wax wouldnt comeoff,
> then to make it worse i wetsanded it but then the clear had ink in it, so now i have to wait fuckin 2 days to get more fuckin clear, then wait a wek for the damn thing to dry,
> and on top of that i havnt even started on the motor yet cuz the past 3 days ive been tryin to get my paint perfect, but NO i had to do some stupid shit like wax it cuz i thought it was done when it was perfectly shiny b4 i waxed it but NO i coulnt be happpy with what i had no im sittin here with a stupid ass dull ass painted car thats fallin the fuck apart! and my biggest model car show/contest is june 21st and 22nd, theres no FUCKIN WAY i can get this car done by then cuz of the fuckin ungratefulness on myself!!
> *


you had ink in the clear?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea,,,,turned out there was some ink in the black that i had just used and i used every paint remover i had to clean the airbrush and i sprayed a lil clear to get the flow started and there was ink in the bottle of clear


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thats a bad ass ride bro but u should hot rod it...but thats wat u like goodjob man


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx...but it basically is a hot rod.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 07:54 PM~10731460
> *this stuff is all true.....just tried it...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=410442&st=0
> *


wtf thats some old ass shit..... then again... how old were u on sept. 11, 2001?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

like 9 or ten







i looked at the clear,,and cant see anything wrong with it,,,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

but im afraid to spray it...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> *CNDYBLU66SS Posted Today, 02:56 PM
> thnx...but it basically is a hot rod..... *


i meent difrent wheels like big in the back and small in the front


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o.....nah....with thwe trunk n all,,,wouldnt look right..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good idia on a paint stand


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 25 2008, 12:17 PM~10734201
> *good idia on a paint stand
> *


better to use a bent up coat hanger


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

would it look better to have these tallights or the regular 4 style?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 26 2008, 12:52 AM~10736474
> *would it look better to have these tallights or the regular 4 style?
> 
> 
> ...


Reg..four style... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my distributor i made from brass tubing...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 26 2008, 06:53 PM~10740267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice DeTail.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well....i brought her out the garage today....been sittin there all week so i could cool off from what happened earlier this week and not do anything further until everything had sat for a while....so i made this...[not done yet...]








its in the works...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what is it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

working window regulator..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx....workin on it now..,.but its so humid here i dont think ill ever get her resprayed...then again ive got like 4 coats so if i get me some 12000 grit i can get here back into shape without goin thru the trouble...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool idea with the working window just neads some tracks now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gotta get the hinges done fisrt then thats next


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i had been doin a lil bit of thinking and.... 
i decided to get this: 300227539695[ebay item number]


and bought a set of these also :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 26 2008, 12:53 PM~10740267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u building a 7-cylinder motor? :dunno: nice idea tho homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think one of them fell off b4 i took that pic...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 
STUFF LOOKING GOOD HOMIE KEEP IT UPuffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well, at this rate, theres no way in hell or heaven i will even come close to havin this car at the heartland nats because my of my parents' procrastination with my transportation to get the necessary materials i need to finish this car by then because "they just dont want to." it really is pissin me off that i cant drive[legally] because then i wouldnt have to wait on anybody id just go.this is bullshit. they are gonna understand what it feels like when someone else lets you down like they let me down. then they wont do it as much. then, at the last minute, they wanna take me to get the stuff i need but then its gonna be too late.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 31 2008, 09:34 AM~10777020
> *well, at this rate, theres no way in hell or heaven i will even come close to havin this car at the heartland nats because my of my parents' procrastination with my transportation to get the necessary materials i need to finish this car by then because "they just dont want to." it really is pissin me off that i cant drive[legally] because then i wouldnt have to wait on anybody id just go.this is bullshit. they are gonna understand what it feels like when someone else lets you down like they let me down. then they wont do it as much. then, at the last minute, they wanna take me to get the stuff i need but then its gonna be too late.
> *


You have about 3 weeks to finsh, so hope you can get it done in time.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

good luck homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt the trunk got ate so i bought another kit to get one off of! cuz it out perfectly and today im rollin to get some more white base for it...its the last of the money ive earned in these two weeks and i almost stopped breathin when LIL went away out of nowhere!!!!!pics when i get home from skool.but i decided to calm down a lil bit on working details.the hideaway lights are gone, the lights are gonna be non hideaway style instead. IMO i like it much better anyway. i was follin around with the other body and came up with other ideas i wish i had done with this one... a 44 inch moonroof looks badasshell[my new word], and possible makin a convertable. but that one would be black


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and also ttt for my 59 comin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

POW!!!!








:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wheel for the 59


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good.what number wheel is it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

1301 the one and only greatest model car wheel of all time [the kind of wheel]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

O YEA nad THIS which FITS UNDER THE HOOD CLEARLY!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO D-TOWN V.P_@May 27 2008, 09:32 PM~10749503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinda like this,,,


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so i have this 59 all planned out,,,,,should be pretty quick...almost quick enuf for the 21st but that depends on when i get it....

now..
my first step will be, scuff up the body,
then prime it,
prime the other stuff,
then make the adjustable rear suspension,,
color that how i want to,
sand primer with 400 
shoot black...
foil...
clear,
wetsand
reclear
wetsand
final clear
assembly
wheels [last]
final pics
put them on here
get feedback!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you dont have to wet sand that many times. lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

only twice...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 3 2008, 05:18 PM~10792398
> *you dont have to wet sand that many times. lol :biggrin:
> *


i usually do.......


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

comes out good for me only once or twice.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jun 3 2008, 05:14 PM~10792346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he only said twice..... :uh:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thought he put 3


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 4 2008, 12:03 AM~10793500
> *more comments
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new avi....funny....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 2 2008, 04:24 PM~10783242
> *1301 the one and only greatest model car wheel of all time [the kind of wheel]
> *


too bad you missed the older style 1109s....










i bought out the last ones ryan had....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 10:59 PM~7663099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see?still better


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

gettin better and better homie
keep it up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW.... I LIKE THIS ONE....MIGHT BE MAKIN ITS WAY ON THE LIST...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2008, 03:38 AM~10811262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 WOW!!! Damn little man, hands down your best build yet!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW THANKS CHRIS......I REALLY PRECIATE THAT....BUT...not done YET....close to it but not yet...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ive been thinkin bout addin orange accents to the wheels....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have a test wheel ima bout to try...brb..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

You can try it, but I think they look good like they are.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think i might go with the regular ones rather than orange but idk


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

They don't look bad with the Orange on there. So either or man. :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and i could always go back over the orange with black...its the same black u use BiggC....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i just got done makin those screws that go in the valve covers out of pins!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hEY LITTLE DUDE ! aRE YOU STILL HEADED TO hEARTLAND !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good the wheels look good with the orange accents i would leave em


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 6 2008, 09:54 PM~10816198
> *hEY  LITTLE  DUDE  !    aRE  YOU  STILL  HEADED  TO  hEARTLAND  !
> *


yup


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wow...i just talked to one of the masters of building and detail on here..



MINI!!!



it was wierd at first but im glad i called!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

went to wallyworld today..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey lil man your coming up with your skills. Just pace yourself when you build don't overwhelm yourself. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well im putin her up till i get some more inspiration.. i just need a lil bit to finish so someone help me???
and im really in a paintin mood to try some baddass mondo/felix paintjobs cuz i have the guts to try it but i dont have the right kinda airbrush or the stuff to paint OR a car...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i brought her out, shes lookin good, got the trunk hinged and its dryin right now.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

GOT MY 59 TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 7 2008, 05:03 PM~10819519
> *lookin good.
> *


x2....Nice job....I would make the wheels all Orange to match...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sprayed black and just got the first coat of clear on, once that drys ima foil a lil bit, then wetsand and clear again..
almost done with the interior,,,,pics soon...[as if most of yall cared....]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i been foiling since 5 min after that post...almost done..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:02 PM~10850470
> *i been foiling since 5 min after that post...almost done..
> *


 :0 

pics!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

CLEARED AGAIN AFTER WETSAND..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not the best ever but i like it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i aslo have silver leafing in the side trim


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice work homie,skills is gettin better keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

All thats left is the steering wheel and engine bay...... :biggrin: hno: 
i never thought i would finish it so quick cuz the trees are so big its overwhelming...and i cant decide whether to use the antennas and skirts or not......but ill be able to take the skirts off so i guess ill paint them...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

u taking pics ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea...ill post them in a lil while...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2008, 10:38 PM~10811262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats "Off the Chain" :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol thnx... been to busy on the 59 to even touch that...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

done!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and when i got it it was still sealed but i dont know where the pics of it are..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 12 2008, 04:21 PM~10858517
> *done!!
> 
> 
> ...


c'mon man u kno u gotta show us more pics than that :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 12 2008, 09:35 PM~10858658
> *c'mon man u kno u gotta show us more pics than that  :biggrin:
> *


X2 Looks good but lets see some more pics.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 12 2008, 09:08 PM~10858967
> *X2  Looks good but lets see some more pics.
> *


x3!!! hno: looks good!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and for any box collectors yall can buy this box...made in 93 i believe..make reasonable offers


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and i also have the k.o.s for who ever wants them 2 bucks shpped


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

59 lookin good little homie nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jun 12 2008, 09:16 PM~10859592
> *59 lookin good little homie nice work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

KO'Z SOLD
stocks also available 3.00 shipped









and the antennea im skeptical about puttin on the car or sellin them too...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll take tha KO'z both setz wat tha ticket????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

4.00 shipped holmz pm me


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

You did a GREAT job on the '59 man!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THNKS C...ITS GOIN TO HEARLTAND FOR THE THEME CLASS[IF I CAN GET IT IN/////]


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

more sale stuff in a min..i got hella stuff for sale ull see...just tell me what u need and i prolly got it.. like batts? a 64 frame, trailers,,stock rims...etc...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

anyone need wire? perfect size for dist.wires...


















like i said tell me what u need and ill see if i have it..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

59 lookin good homie kep at it you gettin better


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

u have any a-arms.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

for what kit? i have some stock ones from the 63 donk kit...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

upper and lowers from regular kits.like the 64 a arms


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oo..nope jst looked...srry homie try again l8er


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 7 2008, 01:54 PM~10819263
> *went to wallyworld today..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

(BLaZEuMzZz BuIlDs).......... 123» 20 
--->DAILY BUILDER<--- 393 ibuildweniblazeum 7,172 Yesterday, 09:15 PM
Last post by: [email protected] 

SSz BUILDS 123» 25 485 CNDYBLU66SS 7,273 Today, 05:31 PM
Last post by: IBLDMYOWN 

ok so i did a lil lookin and why is it that nobody visits my topic? i started this on october 26, 07 and blazeum[just an example] has almost as many views as i do and he started his topic WAY later than mine,4 months and 2 days later to be exact, so why is it that everyone looks at every other topic exept mine? most of the time when i come in here im the only one in the topic and then i go look at another topic and like 3 ppl are in that one, when mine could be at the top?
i just dont get it. yall tell me to post pics, and i do, then yall either look and dont say nuthin or dont look at all.the usual ppl in here that ive seen are : RO,E89,L4SHW,DADE,ME, and sometime MKD. i think there shold be more people in here than that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 13 2008, 06:39 PM~10867054
> *(BLaZEuMzZz BuIlDs)..........  123» 20
> --->DAILY BUILDER<--- 393  ibuildweniblazeum 7,172 Yesterday, 09:15 PM
> Last post by: [email protected]
> ...


does it really matter? i get about 50 views per reply most times.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u started ur topic the day i turned 12, and now u have 132 pages,only been a year and 2 months. id say u get alot bud, im constantly posting yet nobody pays attention which makes me mad and think "why post?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 13 2008, 10:49 PM~10867109
> *u started ur topic the day i turned 12, and now u have 132 pages,only been a year and 2 months. id say u get alot bud, im constantly posting yet nobody pays attention which makes me mad and think "why post?
> *


man...i think the same thing..just give it time..ur not a big timer..sooner or later ull get tht one model..the word will spread. ur work is good..but have u seen what others put out? its off the hook..makes ours look box stock! just keep building..and post..sooner or later..remember..build for yourself bro..not anyone else.. remember that.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Bro Some or should i say most only see you as a young shit starter that couldn't build clean because of what was going on when you frist joined LIL ! 

If you noticed with the last few builds you been getting better and more people are starting to take notice ! Plus if you see LIL has alot of turn over right now ! We have some builders that have just disappeared and then like 5 new one's everyday ! 

In your case i think 1st IMPRESSION'S might have something to add to this ! 

IBUILDMYOWN, and IBUILDWINIBLAZUM, just showed up on LIL with out anyone bullshit around them and they were also bring great looking builds ! 

But dont stress this shit young blood ! Your acting better and your starting to build 90x better then when you joined ! 

Belive it or not i got a ton topics that dont get many hits ! The Lookie Lou's are just on here to steal ideas, and to follow whats going on ! Man i have topics with 500 views and yet only 25 replies ! I chaulk it up to 1 of 2 things ! They see what i am doing and are going to try and use my pics to help them in their next projects . Or they got to keep up with what i am building cause they might be heading to a show that i attend and need to see what they have to do to out do what i have done ! LOL ! 

Just keep building and forget about the small shit ! You aren't going to win anything from the amount of post you get !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2008, 11:53 PM~10867133
> *Bro    Some  or  should  i  say  most    only    see  you  as  a  young  shit  starter  that  couldn't  build  clean  because  of  what  was  going  on  when you  frist  joined  LIL !
> 
> If  you    noticed  with  the  last  few  builds  you  been  getting  better  and  more  people  are  starting  to  take  notice  !  Plus  if  you  see  LIL  has  alot  of  turn over  right  now !  We  have  some  builders  that  have  just  disappeared  and  then  like  5  new one's everyday !
> ...


and i see ur point very clearly mini, but if ppl would just come in here to see what ive been doing then they would change their opinions bout that. i started shit but that was like a yr and a half ago! ppl change and just like you said, ive changed but others fail to see that because the past has struck them in the faces and they cant seem to move on!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WALK IT OUT YOUNGSTER ! It will change with time !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

AND also like you said about the dudes/judges at heartland in the past have been like "good job, keep it up" which is the very comment that almost everybody says on here everytime someon posts pics, and u said, when the judges say that, it used to piss u off and i still pisses me off cuz they dont tell u what ur doin wrong or doin right.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2008, 12:16 AM~10867265
> *AND also like you said about the dudes/judges at heartland in the past have been like "good job, keep it up" which is the very comment that almost everybody says on here everytime someon posts pics, and u said, when the judges say that, it used to piss u off and i still pisses me off cuz they dont tell u what ur doin wrong or doin right.
> *


sometimes peoples feelings get hurt if ya do that homie.you may not be putting down there work but trying to help,and it may be takin the wrong way .


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

which brings another point, criticizm [constructively] to help ppl get better, not get hurt.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

tru dat.like i said though different people take thing different way's. but if ya ever got any questions though feel free to ask. ill try and help ya the best i can.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2008, 12:16 AM~10867265
> *AND also like you said about the dudes/judges at heartland in the past have been like "good job, keep it up" which is the very comment that almost everybody says on here everytime someon posts pics, and u said, when the judges say that, it used to piss u off and i still pisses me off cuz they dont tell u what ur doin wrong or doin right.
> *



Due in all honesty we only have about 30 ture builders on here ! The rest are just doing it cause they want to ! They dont have the intrest in the hobby to help others or them selvies ! 

Most see the car or the color ! If they dont like it they dont say shit ! Its not about pointing out what you need to fix cause truth be told they don't see whats wrong ! Al they see is you painted a GTO with big wheels ! 1 the dont think a GTO is a good car to build or Its Orange and they dont orange so they dont say anything ! 

This is a bad part about the hobby and about shows ! Only a few doing the voting are ture model builders and fail to see the work you have done to a kit ! Its GTO oh well ! But lets say it was corvette and the voters lover vettes ! 10-1 them guys will look it over and over and then be like ! That car has a 307 and black guts ! in that year the car should have a 327 and the guts should be red ! But if the can see what they like then they just over look it ! 


DONT SWEAT THIS TYPE SHIT !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2008, 12:24 AM~10867308
> *Due  in  all  honesty  we  only  have  about  30  ture  builders  on  here !  The  rest  are  just  doing  it  cause they  want  to !  They  dont  have  the  intrest in the hobby to  help  others  or  them  selvies !
> 
> Most  see  the  car  or  the  color  !  If  they  dont  like  it they  dont  say  shit !  Its  not  about  pointing  out  what  you  need  to  fix  cause  truth  be  told  they  don't  see  whats  wrong !  Al they  see  is  you  painted  a  GTO  with  big  wheels !  1  the  dont think  a GTO  is  a  good  car  to build  or  Its  Orange  and  they  dont    orange  so  they  dont  say  anything !
> ...


very true :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnx mini.....ur a big help [no sarcasm[ u done helped me get over this shit...and another thing..what you said about ppl not likein it cuz it aint they kinda car is true....which is why ppl say build for your own self not anyone elses cuz that happens! thnx mini can i call u round 12 tomorrow?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Look at this ! 


Minidreams SLAMMED f 350 Super Crew ! 22"s and layin frame 


127 replies 3,088 views 

I build a full size truck and its painted up like a hot rod and i am displaying it on lowrider web site ! 

So i take all that in before i blow up and say HEY WHY AREN'T YOU GUYS REPLING TO MY TOPIC ! 

It's out of place ! Even for me being well known for great builds i get over looked here and there also ! It really has to grab the viewers attition to be like DAMN THAT BITCH IS TIGHT ! 

Just keep building! If only 2 people point out where you need to work on then thank them and follow what they say ! The other 10 might not have a clue so you really dont them to reply anyways ! LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2008, 12:30 AM~10867350
> *thnx mini.....ur a big help [no sarcasm[ u done helped me get over this shit...and another thing..what you said about ppl not likein it cuz it aint they kinda car is true....which is why ppl say build for your own self not anyone elses cuz that happens!  thnx mini can i call u round 12 tomorrow?
> *


Sorry bro ! I'm at work all weekend long ! I'll be home on Tues ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Just what Mini said little man. And don't be scared to ask questions.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is just an insite ! Here is the list of all the members that have posted in here ! 


Who posted in: SSz BUILDS
Poster Posts 
CNDYBLU66SS 258 
rollinoldskoo 56 
tyhodge07 21 
low4oshow 19 
eastside1989 15 
BiggC 9 
MKD904 8 
BodyDropped 7 
dade county 7 
*Minidreams Inc. 7 *
87burb 6 
Reverend Hearse 6 
spikekid999 6 
mademan 5 
DA_SQUID 5 
IBLDMYOWN 5 
BODINE 5 
cruzinlow 4 
MayhemKustomz 4 
Project59 3 
Ronin 3 
kykustoms 3 
Waco 3 
Mr Biggs 3 
408models 3 
texasfunk 2 
lowridermodels 2 
julian blea 2 
LowandBeyond 2 
westempire 2 
ElRafa 2 
drnitrus 1 
3WheelinFleetwood 1 
dink 1 
wagonguy 1 
Linc 1 
kustombuilder 1 
old low&slo 1 
SOLOW Models 1 
Dirk 1 
dubelduces 1 
undead white boy 1 
modelsbyroni 1 
2lowsyn 1 
ibuildweniblazeum 1 
Tip Slow 1 
81cutty 1 
86' Chevy 1 
modeltech 1 
EVIL C 1 
LUXMAN 



And truth be told i look in here but felt like if i had said anything it would have been taken wrong and you would have been ass hurt ! I saw with the Impala Big Body and the GTO that you were tring to be a better builder ! I replied and told you to call me so i could tell what i seen wrong ! 

I know i am not the best builder on here but i do have tail riders ! I was affarid that if i posted something others would beat it in the ground ! Its cool when i am fucking with some ass clowin , dumdshit , or Hearse Driver but i wanted to point things that will help not only on the GTO build but all your future builds to come with out any bullshit add ins that i seem to get started :biggrin: !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Gatta remember theres people like me here.. Ive been a member here for so damn long yet I dont really post unless I Have something really good to say, something to show off, something to sell, or a smart ass comment. I have less posts then most newbs.. 

Hell look at my build topic. I dont many comments/views who cares. I dont build for anyone but myself.. I enjoy it.. From the looks of your builds you enjoy it and build how you like it THATS ALL THAT MATTERS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

* AND NOT TO PISS ANYONE OFF ! *


The names i highlight should be the ones that would be most helpful to you comment wise as in my eyes are TURE BUILDERS ! 


Who posted in: SSz BUILDS
Poster Posts 
CNDYBLU66SS 258 
*rollinoldskoo 56 *
tyhodge07 21 
low4oshow 19 
eastside1989 15 
*BiggC 9 *
*MKD904 8 *
BodyDropped 7 
*dade county 7 *
*Minidreams Inc. 7 *
87burb 6 
Reverend Hearse 6 
spikekid999 6 
mademan 5 
DA_SQUID 5 
*IBLDMYOWN 5 *
BODINE 5 
*cruzinlow 4 *
MayhemKustomz 4 
*Project59 3 *
Ronin 3 
kykustoms 3 
Waco 3 
*Mr Biggs 3 *
408models 3 
texasfunk 2 
lowridermodels 2 
julian blea 2 
LowandBeyond 2 
westempire 2 
*ElRafa 2 *
*drnitrus 1 *
3WheelinFleetwood 1 
dink 1 
wagonguy 1 
Linc 1 
kustombuilder 1 
old low&slo 1 
SOLOW Models 1 
Dirk 1 
dubelduces 1 
undead white boy 1 
*modelsbyroni 1 *
2lowsyn 1 
*ibuildweniblazeum 1 *
Tip Slow 1 
81cutty 1 
86' Chevy 1 
*modeltech 1 *
EVIL C 1 
LUXMAN 

I base this off personal views ! These builders all seem to have very well detailed builds , always going the level above the crowd and when asked well tellyou stright up what need to be  reworked if your welling to listen !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2008, 12:53 AM~10867477
> *CNDYBLU66SS</span> 258
> rollinoldskoo 56
> tyhodge07 21
> ...


u forgot that guy at the top!lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i had an idea, why dont we start a mini-post your rides section, and have all the fest and stuff, and have ryan clean up some of the useless stuff like the stuff thats like all the stuff in the very back ya no, like the 150th page and delete all of it to page like 10. it would give us alot of space.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

jeezzzzee im soooooo bored right now


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Go build something.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats why im bored primo, nothing to build. everythings done.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have an idea, ill go bump every topic on the second page.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hmm...try drawing..planning out builds n stuff bro..or just to draw..thats what i do when i get builders block..

















































keeps me calm..brings down the stress..and gets me back to building..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well im already quite the arteest,[lol] but i cant draw with out inspiration or [skool] boredom. most of my masterpieces are done in class.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2008, 12:08 AM~10872074
> *well im already quite the arteest,[lol] but i cant draw with out inspiration or [skool] boredom. most of my masterpieces are done in class.
> *


lol..well homie..u said u were bored..let the ink flow...lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

butt that spray can inspires me to do one just like that, but with color comin out its mouth onto a wall of a music sheet.... askin permission to use that spray can...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2008, 12:11 AM~10872078
> *butt that spray can inspires me to do one just like that, but with color comin out its mouth onto a wall of a music sheet.... askin permission to use that spray can...
> *


permission granted


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2008, 12:13 AM~10872082
> *:biggrin:
> *


i just want to see it when its done! (make sure u dnt eff it up to bad. lol..just messin with ya bro.. :cheesy: )


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

btw how old are you bro?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

18


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2008, 01:11 AM~10872078
> *butt that spray can inspires me to do one just like that, but with color comin out its mouth onto a wall of a music sheet.... askin permission to use that spray can...
> *


matta fact---skip that-- ima do somethn diff with it..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2008, 12:18 AM~10872108
> *matta fact---skip that-- ima do somethn diff with it..
> *


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 12 2008, 07:21 PM~10858517
> *done!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn you finished that 59 in a day? and it came out clean as hell........mych props young homie, keep doin ya thing, i see you learned how to bare metal thats wassup. I like that orange pontiac too bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ay homie, thnks but i been knowin how to use bmf


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well, chris pmed me and told me bout the foil crackin up and bein in pieces....i tried to not make it look that obvious,, but it really was so i fixed it!











and if i ever get enough money ill do this....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2008, 11:51 AM~10873496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

both builds look good homie!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that GTO is bad ass homie! nice work!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Any interior and motor pics of the Goat.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jun 15 2008, 02:36 PM~10874350
> *Any interior and motor pics of the Goat.
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

makin a ls clip...its in bondo right now...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 59 looks good.


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2008, 02:30 AM~10886331
> *that 59 looks good.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well after a few weeks i found my pencil[nobody would get me one at the store] so now i can finally get back to puttin out the good art again.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well damn...
i foudn the two parts i needed for the other two headlights on my gto....too late now...the other ones look good but if i had these in then it would look way better....but i dont want to mess with anything since the cars all glued together now...im glad i finished it but im mad i cant fix it..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Job...and nice Pic Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so imagine this monte as a 66 impala ht and relpace the tires with vogues and u have my dream car!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 20 2008, 02:37 PM~10914382
> *
> 
> 
> ...



In 1998 i had a 70 that was candy blue but it had a vinyl top ! It was a 454 car ! The president of my car club started building it then i bought it with plans to fix it up but i was sent to INDIANA for a year and when i came homw it had been trashed so i parted it out ! 
These monties make real nice rides !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gettin ready..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ditch the red coke caps ! It looks cheap ! 

The 59 is clean !

On the GTO make the dominos read 70 ! 5/2 & 0/0 on 1 side and the other side may 4/3 & 0/0 make them fit a them !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2008, 03:43 PM~10914966
> *Ditch  the  red  coke  caps  !  It  looks  cheap  !
> 
> The  59  is  clean !
> ...


huh?

and the coke caps i was just playin around with cuz i dont have any 4 die that match, and i cantreally think of anything else!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think ill be finishing this one pretty damn quick, all i have to do is paint it white [spray paint] and put that new can on folk art clear and assemble. could finish it in about a day or 2 TO a week.


















and the caddy......looks SO good with these wheels.... but theyre going on the tahoe!


















which i dropped bout 1-2 scale inches!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE WORK ON THE BUILDS AND PROJECTS. 
KEEP IT UP


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the car above is my brothers old caprice classic..so i bought this kit to replicate it... :biggrin:








im tryin to work a deal on the daytons[ from the street burner monte kit] i have the grille, im gonna head to wally world when i get the cash and get some maroon/red for the interior,the tint, i have a hookup on, and im gonna use bob paeths method of fillin in holes..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Work it little man!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol, yea chris im tryin to work on it but I CANT DO ANYTHING TO ANY OF THEM EXEPT PAINT THEM WHITE AND CLEAR THEM!

im goin one at a time, except for this first time, i just need a rattle can paint that pretty closely or exactly matches the paint on the real one..help?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well, didnt get nothin but some glue today, thats a start at least. the interior colors for the caprice are gonna be next..... the dually,,,,, is sick.
when i was at heartland i saw and met bob paeth, and it was quite and honor for me to meet him, and use some of his tools. well he was working on a truck, it was like baby blue, and i had been watching him do it for about 5 min to see what he was doing to it. as i watched him, i noticed he had a woodburner/sauder melter that he was using and i found that quite interesting, seeing that i have one as well but didnt use it,,, what he was doing with it was he would get a little piece of plastic off of a plastic rod and use it like bondo and just spread it out and sand it and it would look like it came molded like that.i was amazed at how he actually managed to get that to look so good without melting any of the car! so i was inspired to try it. we all know i have a dually, and im steppin the hell wayy up with my skills, taking them to the next level.
i didnt like the stock rear bumper, so i wanted to make a rear rollpan, using "The Paeth Method" as i like to call it.

so i started by taking it off of the bed, and glueing a plastic rod to it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and used my sauder melter thingy to spread it out across the rearend, and in towards the bottom as if it was gettin sucked in. then i used 400 grit sandpaper and sanded for bout 30 minutes till i got my final result:









and not to mention i hinged my doors.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

slam that shit!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its only the beginnning homie. im slammin it but i have to tear apart the bottom


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

get one of the silverado longbed kits and just stretch the frame..... fits right in


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good lil homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SLAMMED!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

STILL GOT SOME RE-ENFORCING TO DO SO DONT WORRY BOUT THE CROOKEDNESS..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2008, 03:00 PM~10942128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's more on the lines of what I would call BROKEN.... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im also painting the interior of the beemer right now too.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just my 2 cents......Don't use those wheels on the dually, they aren't dually wheels.

You need to have dually wheels if you are building a dually, they look cool, but aren't correct....

Other than that, keep building....and remember, don't get over excited about painting the dually, tak y our time and do ALL the door jambs before you primer or paint....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey lil homie i have to give you some mad props dawg cause your building skills have gotten alot better then when you first started posting here. i like the way that you are taking your time and paying alot more attention to detail. good job on your current builds and cant wait to see that caprice replica done keep up the good work lil homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2008, 03:55 PM~10933471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i use to have a red one like that..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

***** u shoulda kept that!now u got me wantin to do that... but ay do u have any monte kits?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn did that truck have a run in with the crusher :biggrin: 
that sucks homie but you can rebuild it hopefully


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what you mean homie? i made it like that. i havnt reenforced it so how can i rebuild it if it was never built? :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

homie the front piller is missing
as well as the door
un less your doing a chopped top


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2008, 07:07 PM~10942867
> ****** u shoulda kept that!now u got me wantin to do that... but ay do u have any monte kits?
> *


what year of monte? i sold the caprice to build this


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

never had a front pillar, the door is in the bed as i didnt put it on when i took that pic. go back a page or two and ull see how i got it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 24 2008, 07:13 PM~10942902
> *what year of monte?  i sold the caprice to build this
> 
> 
> ...


man i woulda kept that caprice......



but the streetburner monte kit.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Hopping


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2008, 07:14 PM~10942908
> *man i woulda kept that caprice......
> but the streetburner monte  kit.
> *


i dont have any montes at this moment.. but can probaly get one real quick.. caprices are a dime a dozen here.. plus i dont keep most cars long


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2008, 12:39 AM~10930130
> *and the caddy......looks SO good with these wheels.... but theyre going on the tahoe!
> 
> 
> ...


what kit is this caddy from


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2008, 05:13 PM~10942903
> *never had a front pillar, the door is in the bed as i didnt put it on when i took that pic. go back a page or two and ull see how i got it.
> *


oh my bad bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 24 2008, 07:18 PM~10942938
> *i dont have any montes at this moment.. but can probaly get one real quick.. caprices are a dime a dozen here.. plus i dont keep most cars long
> *


how quick homie?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 24 2008, 07:18 PM~10942940
> *what kit is this caddy from
> *


thats a original dealer promo... he got that for the dirt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 24 2008, 07:18 PM~10942940
> *what kit is this caddy from
> *


johan promo for 12 bucks homie


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2008, 07:20 PM~10942949
> *how quick homie?
> *


maybe with in the week... u got any hobby shops in columbia? i've only been as far as the gas station off i70


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

which gas station off i70?? thats a long highway homie lol....but yea we got hobbytown,hobbylobby and michaels. thats i and thats why it sucks cuz all of them do,,,,,


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2008, 05:21 PM~10942960
> *johan promo for 12 bucks homie
> *


where


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

at meh special place......jp at the heartland nats this past weekend,,,


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got any extra


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2008, 07:24 PM~10942986
> *which gas station off i70?? thats a long highway homie lol....but yea we got hobbytown,hobbylobby and michaels. thats i and thats why it sucks cuz all of them do,,,,,
> *


dude i dont know exact street... its in columbia thats all i know.. i just stop there to fuel up when i go to stl


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well, the smart choice to stop at would be petro mart-phillips 66. thats on st.charles rd which is how u get to my house from kc..


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

cool.. i just normaly stop at the first place i can.. i try to stay by the highway.. lol..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 24 2008, 07:27 PM~10943016
> *got any extra
> *


nope i ran out of money on that one!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool thanks for the info on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 24 2008, 07:31 PM~10943052
> *cool.. i just normaly stop at the first place i can.. i try to stay by the highway.. lol..
> *


yea,,, next time u come thru let me no...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u still need wires from that 86 monty kit lmk


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

cool..not sure when though.. gas prices are kinda hurting my road trips this year



> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2008, 07:37 PM~10943091
> *yea,,, next time u come thru let me no...
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

finished the bmw...loadin pics...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good but you need to slow down abit. On the trim next time get some good masking tape and tape the trim off and you'll get cleaner lines.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Jun 24 2008, 02:11 PM~10942885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you should know about missing pillars....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

they sell black BMF too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 25 2008, 12:52 AM~10945594
> *Looks good but you need to slow down abit. On the trim next time get some good masking tape and tape the trim off and you'll get cleaner lines.
> *


yea i know, i was trying to do that but that wasnt the water based acrylic like i usually use and icant find it and nobody will take me to get more, so i used some laquer and a toothpick, when i get the chance to rolll by wally world ill do it again,,,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 25 2008, 12:54 AM~10945614
> *they sell black BMF too
> *


i thought it was called "black chrome"? i saw some but didnt know what it was for


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 25 2008, 12:54 AM~10945614
> *they sell black BMF too
> *


Yeah but its just as bad as the Gold and Bright Chrome, doesn't stick for shit.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i use bright chrome on all my stuff....do u just use chrome?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2008, 12:57 AM~10945643
> *i thought it was called "black chrome"? i saw some but didnt know what it was for
> *


They call it that but it's just shiney Black. Not what I'd call Black Chrome at all.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2008, 12:59 AM~10945655
> *i use bright chrome on all my stuff....do u just use chrome?
> *


Yeppers, sticks much better and doesn't pill back like the bright chrome and once it's cleared you really can't tell the difference.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 25 2008, 01:01 AM~10945671
> *Yeppers, sticks much better and doesn't pill back like the bright chrome and once it's cleared you really can't tell the difference.
> *


well thanks for the heads up, next trip i take kto get somemore foil i get that instead.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 24 2008, 06:01 PM~10942499
> *Just my 2 cents......Don't use those wheels on the dually, they aren't dually wheels.
> 
> You need to have dually wheels if you are building a dually, they look cool, but aren't correct....
> ...













what about these?the look like a just 4 wheel truck,......[just an example].....
and on "trick my truck" they also used only 6 wheels instead of 10... i figured i just "extended" the axle/swapped it with a longer one....notice how in the glasshouse topic in the post ur rides section,they swap the axles in the back with shorter ones to fit their 13x7s on them with skirts on..im doin the opposite.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2008, 09:14 AM~10947004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


actually..they dont extend the axles..like on minis dually..this is something thats been done for a while..the reason it looks good with a single wheel is because its really deep/wide wheel..makes up for the two..alot of people do this when building phantom duallies. they replace the dual rims..with a really wide drag rim..and put a big fat micky thompson on it
















..i agree..with the skinnier wheel u got..it wuldnt look to right. maybe u kuld make the wheel deeper..or find another wheel in equal size..and put them together..like on this one..

















its hard to tell..but on this caddy custom dually (model of course) they painted the wire wheels black..and glued two together for the rears..it came out really good. just a thought. other than tht. lookin great!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know exactly what you mean, i was gonna do that but i can only find one other wheel.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and i know that, but im gonna go with that wheel and no changes will be made because the longer axle is already on there[glued] and im happy with the look.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

the bmw looks good.. but u need to get some 3m blue painters tape to mask off the trim... and what size brushes do you have?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i got a really wide brush...and im watin to get some acrylic water based black so i can re do it...i wont need tape then..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will send the wheels and tires tomarrow ill also throw in some extra stuff


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jun 25 2008, 01:10 PM~10948337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coo.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

no prob


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I NEED A NEW DUALLY WINDSHIELD/GLASS SET!!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill give u mine also


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so yall are cool now? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

shit i broke myne trying to get out the winsheald is not broke


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all i need is the front...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

your in good shape then 

what are ur plans for that 76 caprice that u got


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i want to make tem twins and sell one


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

server...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

server


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 26 2008, 05:23 PM~10958018
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shit me thats a great piller ,danm homie you blowin up in this game


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats my goal homie...now i gota do the other side...:uh: thatll be easy...not!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 26 2008, 09:09 PM~10959547
> *thats my goal homie...now i gota do the other side...:uh: thatll be easy...not!!
> *



windshield piller huh that shit is easy to break


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

naw homie them aint a problem cuz i reenforced them twice with styrene and supa glue


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 26 2008, 09:45 PM~10959835
> *naw homie them aint a problem cuz i reenforced them twice with styrene and supa glue
> *



that was the hard part for me ,well i see you got yo game tyten up


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 26 2008, 12:23 PM~10958018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn kid grew some balls :0 keep it up.... and don't try to finish it in a day....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> wow young man thats some really nice work there !!!!
> you have really stepped up your game !!!
> just curious how you going to do the rear doors ??? suicide ??
> I look forward to seeing how this comes out !!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> > wow young man thats some really nice work there !!!!
> > you have really stepped up your game !!!
> > just curious how you going to do the rear doors ??? suicide ??
> > I look forward to seeing how this comes out !!
> > ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say don't do the rear doors suicide....do them reg....it will look really good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know bro..
i have/had no plans of doing them suicide seeing that the real one didnt have suicides...
and what about cutting the trunk?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 27 2008, 10:22 AM~10963617
> *i know bro..
> i have/had no plans of doing them suicide seeing that the real one didnt have suicides...
> and what about cutting the trunk?
> *


Just build it how you want to....if your opening up all the doors, id do the trunk, but be careful, the more you cut the more fragile it will get....Also, as you cut, jamb it, that way you dont have it slightly twist on you and then jamb it all twisted, you will end up noticing it in final assembly and nothing will match up. 

Also if you jamb each thing as you go, it will add strength to it so it's not so flimbsy.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

way ahead of you homie....already got half of it out... then im openin the gas door[license plate]

this will be the most detailed build i will do yet...trust me.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent it to day u should get monday or tuesday


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new glue and itll look like that..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

PM ME YOUR ADDY :biggrin: 


ill find something for you  


not building much right now so ill send someone something that is trying

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

talk about all opened up with no major breakage :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good little man. That center door support looks good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

anyone have some dark red flockin layin around?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Maan you are really at it, thats wussup keep doin it big mayne


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.dualav.com/receivers/xdm7510.html
this is tha radio he had in it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and these subs: http://www.dualav.com/carsubs/xnbp12d.html


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this is one bad baby..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

did u get teh stuff i sent ya


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope not yet


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

maby tomarrow
i put in some spekers also and optma batterys


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

anyone ever think of buying one of these and getting the wheels off of it to make it look like a set of the 22s that come stock on a 1/25th one? i thnk it would look sick..
Item number: 320268685835


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

that would be cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TRUNK/WINDOW JAMB THINGY...

















GOT the top holes filled and sanded..








heres all i have hinged for right now...









4 more things to hinge...then more stuff on the inside..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great so far! keep taking your time, go slow and it will come out great!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

In the future, the best way to make sure that everything is hinged perfect and that all the lines will line up again, make all your cuts almost all the way through the door, trunk etc and just before you have that one last swipe of the exacto blade, glue on your hinge. Then you can make the last 1 or 2 passes of the exacto blade and it will release the doors or trunk from the body and the hinge is already mounted to both the body and the door or trunk lid.

This will make lining up everything easier.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

good to see some youngstas stepin up there game


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Not bad little homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so i figured it was time to move back into my room to work....so since i have two desks........ :0

i took the drawers out of the other one...and sat it on my current one..[its bigger by a few inches]








then..i drilled a hole in the top over where i work, and also put another light from the kitchen that we dont use and put that in there also...

both on:









one on:








just the actual bulb on:










and to mini:

I LOVE THIS 64!!









A lil line up of all the rides...[not ALL of them.. some still in boxes in the closet...]









so.. 

minis box also consisted of a 67 gt-350 and i thought hmm....there is also one of those chrom replacement ford engines in that box AND its a 427 so....what i did....









i knew it wouldnt clear...lol








theres also 2 76 glasshouses that were in the box,
one of them is now a rag that will be THIS color..

















and i made a lil version of my bros radio:









more coming...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i plan on getting some 1302s for it...520s...and everythings conna be gold!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:dunno: thats alot of updates...


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i got the hood that go to one of my old glass house u got from dave..get at me.. i can send it off soon


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good,you gettin better on that paint :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

now i have a question, why is it that ppl keep telling other ppl to get building are the ones not building?

im building but taking it slow so i dnt fuck a car up but im still doin it right? half the other ppl on here are just whoring. IMO, its a good thing if alot of ppl arent on here,IF theyre too busy building to come or have other business to tend to. but still, less whoring more building!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 6 2008, 08:53 AM~11021362
> *now i have a question, why is it that ppl keep telling other ppl to get building are the ones not building?
> 
> im building but taking it slow so i dnt fuck a car up but im still doin it right? half the other ppl on here are just whoring. IMO, its a good thing if alot of ppl arent on here,IF theyre too busy building to come or have other business to tend to. but still, less whoring more building!
> *


ill soon show what iv finished in my time gone


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

nice work on the imp,and you should have your package today or tomorrow.was late getting em out had some fam stuff to take care of sorry bout that lil homieuffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its lookin good little D ! 

I finished your shopping list of items but was short some cash for the glue and instant set this time around but i got all your engine and hydro detail items ! I will get them packaged up and in the mail !


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

lookin good! foil kuld use a lil smoothing! and on ur a-pillar. theres no gap. the whole thing is chrome. other than tht its lookin good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good lil homie keep it up dawg i really like that 64 and dat glasshouse looks really nice love that paint what color blue is it like do you have a item number.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its the walmart HOK metallic blue


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

did u ever get what i sent ya


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea...forgot to tell u bout that..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ok so anyway the 64 is undergoing the drying process of the second coat of clear,,,wetsand once more or leave it?it was a bitch wetsandin the first time cuz foil was comin off...chris was def right about the ultra brite foil not stickin...im gonna get reg next time...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ok so yes i will definately be wetsanding the clear again...NOT happy with the results but i think ill wait for the humidity to go away to re clear...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea i have to wait another 24 hrs before i touch the body again...the only thing that turned out good was the trunk...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2008, 10:17 PM~11060590
> *ok so anyway the 64 is undergoing the drying process of the second coat of clear,,,wetsand once more or leave it?it was a bitch wetsandin the first time cuz foil was comin off...chris was def right about the ultra brite foil not stickin...im gonna get reg next time...
> *



hey homie i had that same problem ,til soaked the work in delutid formula 88 like 50/50 degreser to water let it air dry and wipe with a lint free rag ,and the shit sticks good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i ddnt komprehend that...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2008, 11:42 PM~11061294
> *i ddnt komprehend that...
> *


lol ok after you paint and your satisfide with the color let it dry 100%,then soak it in a 50/50 mix of water and this degreaser called formula 88 shit is good and strong ,soak it for bout a hour,take it out of the degreaser ,and let it air dry ,then wipe it down with a lint free cloth ,then aply your foil ,i use a qtip and tooth pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think ill be using this as a decal to put over the windshield to give it that real look


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2008, 06:51 PM~11060351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks Good!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

looks good! but the a-pillar. its suppose to be all chrome. kulda used a lil smoothing. i kno its lil details..but those r the one ppl pay attn to the most.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2008, 08:16 PM~11060570
> *yea...forgot to tell u bout that..
> *


did u like waht i threw in


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jul 11 2008, 01:25 AM~11061956
> *looks good! but the a-pillar. its suppose to be all chrome. kulda used a lil smoothing. i kno its lil details..but those r the one ppl pay attn to the most.
> *


i took care of it dnt worry...  that was before my second cote of clear so it was safe.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good the 64 is commin out nice keep it up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

og 64 is bad ass bro.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn nice 64 bro very clean


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got my front bumber done...[turn sigs in....]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn. looks good now lil homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks to everbody for the good words, and on a side note,i let the ride sit under my lamp for about a hr, checking it frequently, and i finally decided to remove it from under the lamp.then i wetsanded the shit outta the top[the only problem area the rest was fine] and sprayed again and im very happy with the results.im gonna let dry for another day then its time to use my new supplies on the engine compartment!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks clean man. Keep it up!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

went from this....last night.....









to this right now....

















just thought id throw this in here...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all done, my new most valued possesion


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so right now i have 7 impalas total built and unbuilt,and still more to come.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the wires on the firewall...look like i painted them but theyre actual wires with custom made brackets to keep them on rather than using that glue o mine, close pic l8er... and another thing, ive havnt gone to sleep yet and i woke up around 9 yesterday mornin! :biggrin: :uh:

ive been up so long i dont no if im tired or not but itll kick in!whos ever had that happen to them?lets hear the stories..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Work....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2008, 05:15 AM~11070227
> *the wires on the firewall...look like i painted them but theyre actual wires with custom made brackets to keep them on rather than using that glue o mine, close pic l8er... and another thing, ive havnt gone to sleep yet and i woke up around 9 yesterday mornin! :biggrin: :uh:
> 
> ive been up so long i dont no if im tired or not but itll kick in!whos ever had that happen to them?lets hear the stories..
> *


i stayed up for like 35 hrs. a couple times going to 1.1 car shows out of town. wakin up at like 7 in the mornin. gettin the car and bike ready.

set up the next morning. going good allday till we got to the hotel. hit the bed and was gone :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride looks great...only advise I'd give is to slow down a little on the foil and make sure that it's really smooth cause once you clear over it every little crack shows....ride looks great though.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks guys...

shit i thnk i have 2 more wires to do...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 13 2008, 09:39 PM~10867054
> *(BLaZEuMzZz BuIlDs)..........  123» 20
> --->DAILY BUILDER<--- 393  ibuildweniblazeum 7,172 Yesterday, 09:15 PM
> Last post by: [email protected]
> ...


HUH???? WAT I DO


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i look at ur topic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.wat color you goin with


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

replicatin my bros car with it...but i like this model the most specifically because not many ppl can pull off an all 4 door hinge and do it correctly..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work your gettin down!!! you have come along ways!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

remember this?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2008, 01:51 PM~11077375
> *nice work your gettin down!!!  you have come along ways!!!
> *



x2 homie you gettin down


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 14 2008, 12:16 AM~11081231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see it real well, but from what I can see it looks good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 14 2008, 12:20 AM~11081270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i been thnkin bout makin another one...yellow pearl with 1302s purp and gold....same grille...purp flocked int...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 14 2008, 12:29 AM~11081373
> *I can't see it real well, but from what I can see it looks good.
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bad ass. nice work homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this ones tight...best pic i found of one yet


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and notice how the rockers have side trim: the car above is the exact same car with same options as my bros but a diff color.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

AND alot of ppl never get the lights painted orange by the grille. ive always remembered they were on his car..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn....it looks good mane. lots of work goin in to this one! id like to see how the doors turn out!! props mane


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im going to post office again thur, or fri, you did want to trade the kayne and lynch?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 14 2008, 02:04 PM~11084724
> *im going to post office again thur, or fri, you did want to trade the kayne and lynch?
> *


ya...i need ur addy tho PM me and it dontr have th original case...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looking good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well damn...i had the other sides back door done, then i bent it and it was all hell from there, i got it again, then it wouldnt stay open cuz it was swingin downward, so i tried to tighten it then it took the whole hinge back off the body. im watin on the from to dry now..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so i had it all good... opened an all..
















and notice all the tape to make it as straight as possible [pat on the back for doin it right this time]








now i have the back door drying still, frontz also still drying *but look how straight it is!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You've come a long ways....just keep taking it slow....Just as a reference, down the road, on the next one, cut almost all the way through the door lines, then add your center post, mount your hinges and then finish cutting all the way through, that way the doors are perfectly straight.....also, shave the moldings and handles etc BEFORE you cut open the door....the more of the body that is together while prepping, the better...

Lookin really good though....Keep it up.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i cut my grass last night in the dark :0 and this is what i have now


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 15 2008, 10:38 AM~11093007
> *i cut my grass last night in the dark :0 and this is what i have now
> 
> 
> ...


is there supposed to be lines :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 15 2008, 11:40 AM~11093017
> *is there supposed to be lines :dunno:
> *


nope not the way i do it half the time- i follow the curves like around trees and stuff...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 15 2008, 10:42 AM~11093030
> *nope not the way i do it half the time- i follow the curves like around trees and stuff...
> *


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i did one side of the front to...but im not gonna do the side field...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres the front of the side


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn some fat party back there.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol but my yard ends at the fence[barbwired] the lil patch belongs to the guy who owns the trailer,, the house u see was just built.. and besides the biggest part is the side


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

still a good size though. some pool parties


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just thought id throw this out there....










*EVERYTHINGS OPENED UP!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THIS GUYS CAR IS FLAWLESS.MAKES ME WANT TO DO MINE STOCK!
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13039

my baddd lol


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

who you talkin bout


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

fixd


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 15 2008, 07:37 PM~11096720
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Why are you bumping your topic every couple of hours.....??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 15 2008, 04:51 PM~11097948
> *Why are you bumping your topic every couple of hours.....??
> *


for attention?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 15 2008, 07:56 PM~11098017
> *for attention?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :tongue: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 16 2008, 08:46 PM~11107773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I say pull that tape off and get some foil.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11108309
> *I say pull that tape off and get some foil.....
> *


I say pull the whole molding off and redo it. Take ur time homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope/// the tape is the same kinad tape mini uses and look at his cars... if ur talkin bout the window trim i already redid that.. looks much better than foil. all of the tape is better than foil...plus it lasts longer.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 16 2008, 10:15 PM~11108689
> *nope/// the tape is the same kinad tape mini uses and look at his cars... if ur talkin bout the window trim i already redid that.. looks much better than foil. all of the tape is better than foil...plus it lasts longer.
> *


So if Mini jumps off a bridge u gonna follow? Ask him his advice and im pretty sure it will be the same. U got a lot into that build so y not do a little extra to make it a little better??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so...how could i do it?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I would just go with some baremetal foil! that tape looks too THICK! so the curves look messy. just peel the tape off and redo it! 

X2 what Smalls said man u have too much work put into that kit to try to rush it out the way and finish it! take your time relax


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

What kind of paint is that, Duplicolor?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup sure is good gues


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i agree. foil it. it was going along great! the paintjob is nice..but the tape ruins it.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I guess foil looks like crap......you be the judge:










































When you actually SLOW DOWN and take your time, you can have amayzing results with foil. The Pink 58 I spent nearly 9 hours foiling....0 wrinkles...

Take your pick, but in my book, foil is the way to go.

Keep up the good work though, you've come a VERY long way in a short time...better than I was at your age....


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

use the foil homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the car ddnt even have tape on it when i took those pics. that was all foil ppl... and really im only using the tape for the rockers and the window post thingys..the erst of it *IS BMF*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 17 2008, 10:20 AM~11111506
> *the car ddnt even have tape on it when i took those pics. that was all foil ppl... and really im only using the tape for the rockers and the window post thingys..the erst of it IS BMF
> *


Good, I thought you were saying it was all tape. All I'd say then is just to slow down and really smooth things out.

But again, keep up the good work.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

HEY whats wrong with the tape!

i use it and its fine just check out my rides in the CMBI build thread 
the only real bmf foil (gold) i have used was on the vert 63 impala


oh and nice work little homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Forget I said anything then...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

tha chrome tape i use is realy good.get tha kind at lows.tha one 
you have is a lil stiff.tha one i have is realy foil with a lil stickey 
past on tha back.i use it on alot of my rides


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 16 2008, 10:50 PM~11107806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i also cleared the chev...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

keep up the good work. paint heading ur way soon.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 16 2008, 01:01 PM~11105412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did your brother have chrome trim add ons for his side pillars?










the side window pillars aren't chrome on the factory 1:1


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 18 2008, 01:12 AM~11117919
> *did your brother have chrome trim add ons for his side pillars?
> 
> 
> ...


yep he did i checked all the pics i have just to make sure... good lookin out!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my brother accidentally made these vid cuz he thought the cam was on pic mode..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so who thinks the duplicolor looks like this almost exactly like it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nvm.. i just sprayed it that color and its good enuf for me..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

stupid prmer...lol jp i got it fixed..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOK GOOD AND STRIAGHT BRO!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its prolly gonna stay this way for a while.. just had to do something to kill time...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new sheet of foil...

















i took part of the side trim off the back








gonna re do it..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

done.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wtf,y you make it stop


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it bled a lil bit, but the rest is gonna be black so it realy dont matter to me.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

yea..masking tape usually bleeds. u gotta use pinstriping tape to mask it out. and get ur straight line. then u use the masking tape to cover up. and it probable would have been better to lay your base first. then ur stripes.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

tomorrow im headin out to the auto store to get me some black duplicolor... paintin the stang... be on the look out... :uh:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

why did you stop tha chrome around tha bottom of tha caprice.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

why did you paint black lines and the car is gonna be black?????????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 21 2008, 11:24 AM~11138590
> *why did you paint black lines and the car is gonna be black?????????
> *


those lines are the same color as the caprice and 67 homie.charcoal grey.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Jul 21 2008, 12:10 AM~11136491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats how his car was homie.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 21 2008, 11:56 AM~11139312
> *those lines are the same color as the caprice and 67 homie.charcoal grey.
> *


oh. looked black...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

it wont let me see tha vid ,have a back pick?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope.... but its how it is i remember..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WELL... today i found out my dream car hasnt been crushed yet... they want 2 gs for it.. body is perfectly straight and it has almost no rust... with motor all ready to be cleaned.. has a tranny as well... right interior... just needs cleaning.. ive deicded... im gettin that car for sure, which means ill have liittle to no money for models.... ill still try to do them, but my main priority is to get my car. tomorrow im callin the salvage yard back and telling them to keep it, not to crush it hence i will be buying it. so... i will be on here just prolly not as much... but yea wish me luck as it may take a while...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WELL. been a minute since i posted in here...well here.
its gonna be yellow with yellow orange stripes and silver leafing[well yellow orange leafing i guess]


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 31 2008, 05:24 PM~11227711
> *WELL. been a minute since i posted in here...well here.
> its gonna be yellow with yellow orange stripes and silver leafing[well yellow orange leafing i guess]
> 
> ...


damn homie..tht thing is coming out nice. and them rims look WAY better!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea but the sad part is, i have all i need to paint it except yellow.  
therefore it wont be painted for a while!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and the worst part is, im finally back in the mood to do something and nothing to do


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

building this for a good friend of my dads-whos house we stayed at when me and my dad were in KC for heartland









AND YES ITS DRY!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

REDOING THE 5!!!
TOOK IT APART AGAIN



















THEN I CUT THE SUNROOF OUT








I ALSO GOT BORED AND TINTED THE WINDOWS TO KILL TIME









THEN MOVED THE MIDDLE PILLAR BACK


































TRYIN OUT SOME RIMS


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Are you gonna make the door lines match the pillar?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup.. i just started... and the pillars not glued it was just taped when i took the pic..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so are u making it a 2dr?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yuppp


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i made my dads rim!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*I STARTED WITH ONE OF THE WHEELS THAT COMES WITH THE 63 DONK KIT,FIRST I CU THE LITTLE TRIANGLES OFF THE BOTTOM SIDES OF EACH SPOKE, THEN I SCRIBED AT THE MIDDLE OF THE SPOKES WHER TT LINE IS, AND THN USED MY KNIFE TOWIDEN IT. THEN I TOOK MY PWER DRILL AND MADE A HOLE FOR THE RECESSED AREA IN THE MIDDLE OF TH WHEEL. THEN I HAD A PIECE OF STYRENE AND I CUT IT INTO A CIRCLE AND I GLUED IT ON FROM THE BACK OF THE WHEEL...THEN PUT SOME FOIL ON IT AND USED THE VERY TIP OF MY KNIFE-I DIPPED THE VERY TIP OF IT IN SOME WATER BASED BLACK PAINT- AND PUT "BOSS" ON THE CENTER CAP JUST LIKE THE REAL ONE.BTW:THE FOIL S TEMPORARY.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice work on the beamer! wheels turned out Real well!! keep us updated


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks homie.. i have another set of the wheels i used to make that one.. that one was a test wheel actually.when i make the whole set, im most likely gonna send them to get rechromed! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

cool truck

is that the snapfast kit from monogram / amt?, knew this as such one ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no... its a promo dually that i cut 3 of the doors off of....


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

ok thanks, i have the same but without the dually fenders


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got the door out!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

leave out the pillar  it'll look cool without it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oops...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*what yall think?*


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

not bad! not bad at all! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

x2 on leaving out the pillar, if you still can. Nice trick with the sunroof, but cover it up more from the inside so when it's open it's not hanging there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks bigpoppa but its reeeeeally tight in there.. i gave it very little space... so its not hanging.. but i do plan on making some headliner for it,,, and yea i took the pillar off..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

JESUS THAT INTERIOR IS MESSY!IM GLAD IM REDOING IT... BUT ANYWAY I DID THE DOORJAMBS...WHATCHALL THINK?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well.. i got the drivers side pretty much done... now the fun part.. pull another all nighter tryna do the other side...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 3 2008, 10:34 AM~11246481
> *well.. i got the drivers side pretty much done... now the fun part.. pull another all nighter tryna do the other side...
> *


that took you all night


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yah...this plastic..aint like revell or amt... i hate it... but thats cuz i was confused... but now its easy....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 3 2008, 11:31 AM~11246776
> *yah...this plastic..aint like revell or amt... i hate it... but thats cuz i was confused... but now its easy....
> *


oh...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how long am i sposed to let it sit in dot 3 brake fluid for?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i also polished the 59 as well...[just the top of it for practice]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and i got down on the 67 for once....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2008, 10:02 AM~11264233
> *i also polished the 59 as well...[just the top of it for practice]
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use to polish homie . that looks perfect


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

BABY OIL!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I also detailed the back lights of my caprice.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2008, 10:15 AM~11264363
> *BABY OIL!!
> *



you threw clear on and just used baby oil?

or did you wet sand first. I know you told me about the clear you use gets great results. just curious.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i did wetsand the clear...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO little dude ! I shipped you your supply package this moring ! It will be there by Friday heres you conformation # 

0307 0020 0002 9649 7595 

Let me know when it shows up!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well when i sent u that gift[ u never sent me pics?] it got there the next day.. so hopefuly ill get it tomorrow...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2008, 12:22 PM~11264429
> *I also detailed the back lights of my caprice.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2008, 12:11 PM~11264334
> *and i got down on the 67 for once....
> 
> 
> ...


bringin it to the next page :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

an old pic i found


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good homie.nice to see you doin moveable suspension :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yah finally.. i havnt done it in a LONG time.. im finally doin a lowlow _with_ HYDROS!! i wanna open the trunk.. idk if i will or not...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol i just stepped on meh knife and now meh foots startin to go numb lol..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice work lil homie looks like you've been workin on the skills  keep it up the rides are comin out all good :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

rally rims on a low low?
thats the shit right there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang.. im lovin the magnaflows... and the flowmasters sound good.. but the magnaflow.... OH MY GOD....
its gonna be a tuff decision...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_GOrZWtrII&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv4q8Dh_0L4&feature=related


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Job.....looks like my sons car....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

chromed out shaved firewall









cut the trunk, and that was waaay easier than i thought it would be.

*THANKS MINI!!!!!!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i been workin all night tryna get the doors to participate[ i cut them open], now i need some 1:1 pics of a real 67s door jamb.. ive been on google, ebay, and cardomain and i cant find ANYTHING. can any of u help? i know RO is one of the best at finding reference pics...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 6 2008, 03:53 PM~11276010
> *chromed out shaved firewall
> 
> 
> ...


edit, i put the pic of the trunk cut out...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

chrome rear suspension








heres the cuts when i cleaned them up a lil bit[ when i first did it]


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

makin hideaways...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i finished the passenger side one, it looks so good ima redo the drivers side...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

done!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

painted... i think it looks sick....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im thinkin i wanna spray another coat of candy on it...make it just a tad darker...what do yall think?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 Good job lil homie!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh yea shes wet... and only the first coat homies...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

trunk closes right?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yep!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt... ill have sun pics tomorrow homies.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

shes POPPIN!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOw just sit it to the side for a fews and let it dry out and harden up ! DONT RUSH IT LITTLE D ! 

Grab something else to work with !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

where can i keep it that dnt have any dust... like a cabinet of something?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looking good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work lil man, what color is that?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think its 3 or 4 coats of candy red over charcoal over black base....with grey primer...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 8 2008, 11:02 AM~11292787
> *where can i keep it that dnt have any dust... like a cabinet of something?
> *



Put it in your condom safe ! You dont use that so it should be a safe place to leave it !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and i also still have one more coat to give to the doors then im a put it all up...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 8 2008, 10:44 AM~11292671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bringin it to the next page.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2008, 11:05 AM~11292809
> *Put  it  in  your  condom  safe  !  You  dont  use  that    so  it  should  be  a  safe  place  to  leave  it !
> *


LOL funny david!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL just glad i could help !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how bout here?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Clean it all out and just leave all the painted and cleared items in there ! Once you shut the door tape up the door and leave it alone til till Aug 22nd at noon !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thnk ima be at school.....

and also,i havnt foild it yet...do i still put it in there?


o and bodine uses the same clear and he lets his dry for about 2 days....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 8 2008, 11:21 AM~11292913
> *i thnk ima be at school.....
> 
> and also,i havnt foild it yet...do i still put it in there?
> ...


Bodine is also in a differnt climent then we are ! And so what if y our in shcool ! DONT RUSH THIS ! If you want to be a builder like you seen at the Heartland contest Little D you going to have to learn to be patient ! If you rush it it will turn out like shit ! WHY DOES IT NEED DONE TOMMROW ? It dont ! Let it dry out for 2 weeks ! After its dry wet sand the flat areas with 2000 then foil then re clear and then let it set again for 2 weeks ! Your wait will be well worth it ! 

If your aimming to be on the next level listen to me ! I have seen your personal building problems frist hand and the advice i am giving will be a great to you Little D ! 

Put this car away for 2 weeks and start working on the BMW or the truck you already got in the works ! Nothing you got on the bench has a deadline date ! SO TAKE YOUR TIME !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks mini.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

No doubt Derrick ! Just be easy bro ! 

Heres something you can do if you dont have anything else to build ! 

Go throw that shit i gave you and take some empty model boxes and make you a some part boxes ! 

make you 7 boxes of parts ! 

motor items

inside items

under car items

out side car items

misc items

wheels and tires

decals 

Do that with all the extra items you already have aswhile ! Then next time you need some thing you know right where to go ! No more digging around for 3 hours to find that 1 little extra detail that you want to add to your build !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

kooll.... im just about to tape off the door to that nightstand....


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 8 2008, 11:21 AM~11292913
> *i thnk ima be at school.....
> 
> and also,i havnt foild it yet...do i still put it in there?
> ...


gotta let your paint cure.. have you wet sanded and shit between coats?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah im in Florida panhandle SUX!!! i havent painted anyhthing or worked on anything cuz its been to hot and humid , but when i cools down ill get back to it 

and i had to get another box for 63 , i had 63 and 66 all in one box in laundry room and thats where we keep dog while were gone , and dunno how but she got to it 

but luckly she just tore shit up , 66 and its parts were on floor along with everything out of 63 box, but 66 is fine , i guess she didnt like resin LOL


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WELL SHYT I MADE A MISTAKE FRONT BUMPER/GRILL GOT CHEWED UP 


SO ILL JUST SEND IT TO YOU AND HAD TO GET MORE WINDOWS FOR THE 63 

DAMN DOG


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 8 2008, 11:56 AM~11293191
> *gotta let your paint cure.. have you wet sanded and shit between coats?
> *


i thought that we're not sposed to sand candy in any way because it makes it lighter and darker in different places?
if ur talkin bout the clear then thats only the first coat...then ima wetsand it when its "cured" and foil it afterwards then clear it finally...

ima try to talk my parents into gettin me some tan spray paint....

or do u think spending 5 bucks would hurt me [majorly] in saving for my car?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Aug 8 2008, 01:29 PM~11294126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

EDIT: i tagged the pic so u guys could see my idea of how i want to do the door panels.... its in the link.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oops,,,,well ttt anyway....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

They look good man!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks chris im tryna keep up with the bigg doggs....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW!!! those door pannels look great! nice deatil work you have done! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THNKS ALOT LINC!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the only bad thing is im having to do the front and rear of the other side twice...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:










shes all locked up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont know how to match the seats to the door panels








any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

do some maroon colored seat belts? that'll make it stand out for sure.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think i know hoe to make them but i dnt have any money to buy them.....im still savin my money for a 1:1....

speaking of which, i made 70 kutting grass yesterday....i think thats very good for one days salary...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hell yea it is....... and i think you can make seatbelts outa some tape bro,i never tried it tho.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what kinda tape?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

try duck tape maybe? they got tons of different colors out there now.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 9 2008, 02:17 AM~11299385
> *i dont know how to match the seats to the door panels
> 
> 
> ...


paint the lines of the seats maroon...and touch the spots up also..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

***double post***


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 10 2008, 07:41 PM~11308958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you aint doin a box for the other sub?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im not done yet homie.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 10 2008, 07:46 PM~11309010
> *im not done yet homie.
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya keep it up little homie, the ride is lookin damn good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks homie...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hey candy..i need a favor. i was wondering if i kuld get some pics of ur a-pillar set-up on ur dually. thanx in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 9 2008, 12:23 PM~11300407
> *what kinda tape?
> *



masking tape, just cut some thin strips,and get a PE seat belt set from phatras....... im sure he can get em for you.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 10:53 PM~11330671
> *masking tape, just cut some thin strips,and get a PE seat belt set from phatras....... im sure he can get em for you.
> *


he does have em! and seat belt material!  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 10 2008, 08:31 PM~11312246
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2008, 11:55 PM~11330684
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2, lookin good kid! just take yer time, the layout is lookin pretty cool!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

scratchbuilt serpentine pulley system :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2008, 02:37 AM~11340419
> *scratchbuilt serpentine pulley system :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


you need a tensioner pully Little D!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

loven them rims man . and good job on the pully.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

lookin good ss


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

has been wetsanded...clearing l8er


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks real good!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh snap they got a new kit coming out i might have to go get it!
or is it already out?

http://www.modelexpress.net/
the mustang...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2008, 03:06 AM~11349818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 oh wow :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 15 2008, 08:54 PM~11354849
> *looks good.
> *


x2 your build's are looking better and better ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

throw away them candy wrappers 

what car is gonna get the vette motor?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i was thinkin the vette would have it lol... if not ill drop in in my 67 and use its motor on something else-naw im jp


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this is my plan for the vette:











the charger will be the same way and im thinkin bout takin off that vynl top and gettin some rims offa mini


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2008, 04:18 PM~11355421
> *i was thinkin the vette would have it lol... if not ill drop in in my 67 and use its motor on something else-naw im jp
> *


glue the hood closed on the vette and build it as a 'curbside'..... then drop that motor in a fukkin ride  if u need pointers on that PM me...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

these wheels for the charger, with the faces black


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

like these?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2008, 04:26 AM~11350477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this was looking pretty good with the shaved moldings.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

why cut the f++king top off? sheesh, I woulda traded you something nice for that body.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2008, 01:25 AM~11357163
> *you fukkin wasted it......damn you to hell....  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


thank you for ur kind words :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! LOL ! LOL ! 

Oh what we do when were young ! LIVE AND LEARN FELLAS ! Its not like we haven't trashed a few great kits on our way up !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

check out this shit.... :cheesy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BRw_ihZRJI


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

any pics with the top cut off?>!?! and whats wrong with cutting the top off anyway!? is this a rare kit or something? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That fuckin nose got hammered ! LOL!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Kinda ! Its a 78 Caddy promo the little man picked up in june when he came up here and hung out with the MO. M.C.B.A. boys for the weekend ! LOL ! His money , his model, his waste !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 30 2008, 11:27 PM~11221000
> *u kno how we roll
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2008, 12:43 AM~11357258
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> you little bastard
> ...


umm. yeah but its gonna look good when done..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2008, 12:44 AM~11357264
> *WHAT THE FUCK DID I WASTE U LITTLE PRICK????
> *


no kidding... what you think of this then CNDY?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

whos got popcorn.. this shit is great... :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :loco: :rant:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 16 2008, 01:46 AM~11357272
> *no kidding... what you think of this then CNDY?
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ! You better do better then that MIKE !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

better then a wagon.. this is..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nothing better then GOOD LUCK AND A FLAP JACKS !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 16 2008, 12:52 AM~11357304
> *Nothing  better  then    GOOD  LUCK  AND  A  FLAP  JACKS  !
> *


pussy........ and flap jacks? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2008, 12:54 AM~11357311
> *COME ON BITCH..... WHAT DID I WASTE IN THOSE PICS YOU POSTED????? EVERTHING ELSE FROM THE ALTERNOMAD IS GOING INTO A BIG BODY I GOT FROM BETO.... OR THE ONE FROM TWINN.... BUT ALL THATS NOT BEING USED IS THE BODYSIDES FROM THE ALTERNOMAD....... BITCH
> *


served up, ..with a stack of flap jacks.... but this aint ihop, its real talk! 

haha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
just joking around...no need to baby around about it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2008, 01:53 AM~11357308
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Only thing i see wrong right now is the a post are to short and the center is gone ! BAD CUTS but not wasted yet ! 

And i am a beliver of A KIT IS WORTHLESS UNLESS ITS GOING TO B E BUILT ! SO if he builds it then its not a total waste am i right ?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2008, 11:53 PM~11357308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why cut the windshield posts? you shortening the windshield?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 16 2008, 01:55 AM~11357316
> *served up, ..with a stack of flap jacks.... but this aint ihop, its real talk!
> 
> haha
> *


SOME BODY TAKE MIKES BEER HE'S HAD ENOUGH !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 16 2008, 01:56 AM~11357326
> *Only thing  i  see  wrong    right  now  is  the  a  post  are  to  short  and  the  center    is  gone  !  BAD  CUTS  but  not  wasted  yet !
> 
> And  i  am  a  belive  of  A  KIT  IS  WORTHLESS  UNLESS  ITS  GOING TO B E  BUILT  !    SO    if  he  builds  it then its  not  a  total  waste    am  i  right ?
> *


no worries i have all the pieces i cut off of it the first time.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 16 2008, 01:57 AM~11357330
> *why cut the windshield posts? you shortening the windshield?
> *


it was gonna be a chop top caddy but i ddnt lke how it looked so i just took it all off...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2008, 08:56 PM~11357326
> *Only thing  i  see  wrong    right   now  is  the   a   post   are   to   short  and   the  center    is  gone  !   BAD  CUTS   but   not   wasted  yet !
> 
> And   i   am  a  belive  of   A  KIT  IS  WORTHLESS  UNLESS  ITS  GOING TO B E  BUILT  !    SO    if   he  builds  it then its  not  a  total   waste    am  i  right ?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 16 2008, 12:57 AM~11357331
> *SOME BODY  TAKE  MIKES  BEER    HE'S  HAD ENOUGH  !
> *


 :biggrin: 









beer is for the weak!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*WHAT I DO ?*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 16 2008, 01:59 AM~11357347
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 16 2008, 01:59 AM~11357347
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats boot leg shit right there !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2008, 09:00 PM~11357354
> *Thats    boot  leg  shit  right  there  !
> *


well close to a boot at least.... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2008, 02:00 AM~11357352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU'RE A STUPID LITTLE SHT HUH..... I BET YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT I MEANT WHEN I SAID THAT TO YOU IN THE DYNASTY TOPIC
> *


 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2008, 01:01 AM~11357358
> *well close to a boot at least....  :biggrin:
> *


a size 13.5 boot, thats a big ass bottle, lol - 66 -


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 15 2008, 11:59 PM~11357347
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





 panty remover hey made!










:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You guys Little D is happy as hell right now ! We bumped his thread 3 page in 20 minutes just acting a fool !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 16 2008, 01:03 AM~11357373
> *MA)(DE on her ass but she wouldnt let me! :biggrin:*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2008, 09:11 PM~11357412
> *:0
> *


 u kno i'm a builder.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so am i


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2008, 02:10 AM~11357407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loving that Hawaiian tattoo design on that cutty


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2008, 02:16 PM~11359913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spinners are on the wrong side, but other than that, looks great! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 16 2008, 03:25 PM~11359971
> *spinners are on the wrong side, but other than that, looks great! :biggrin:
> *


thats not safe :nosad: :nosad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

lookin good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know..... donnie told me that..i havnt changed them yet lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i think its safe to say that nobody respects my property,, earlier i left the car on the ironing board and my brother came home and moved it-my whole family knows its a :nono: to touch any or anything to do with my cars because i get very mad- to a place where the dog had access to it, lucky me she didnt eat it but she did knock it off of the chair my brother put it on, straight to the floor removing 2 wheels and breaking stuff off of my engine :uh: i was so freakin mad... thtd been 2 cars i could have blamed him for the loss of...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

WTF r ur cars doing on the ironing board? Were u trying to get the wrinkles out of ur paint? :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i always leave them there... then i come back and get them when i get back.....no where else to put it also..

NICE ONE!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 16 2008, 10:40 PM~11362383
> *WTF r ur cars doing on the ironing board? Were u trying to get the wrinkles out of ur paint? :uh: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


getting ready to get ironed. :dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:37 PM~11362349
> *well i think its safe to say that nobody respects my property,, earlier i left the car on the ironing board and my brother came home and moved it-my whole family knows its a :nono: to touch any or anything to do with my cars because i get very mad- to a place where the dog had access to it, lucky me she didnt eat it but she did knock it off of the chair my brother put it on, straight to the floor removing 2 wheels and breaking stuff off of my engine :uh:  i was so freakin mad... thtd been 2 cars i could have blamed him for the loss of...
> *


well at least you can take those 2 wheels and put them on the correct side of the car now! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 16 2008, 10:42 PM~11362417
> *well at least you can take those 2 wheels and put them on the correct side of the car now! :biggrin:
> *


very true


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 i just thought:

i could make the dually match the car!!!with a candied silver leaf going along the bodyline!!! :0 :0 :0

any other thoughts?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2008, 10:57 PM~11362538
> *:0 i just thought:
> 
> i could make the dually match the car!!!with a candied silver leaf going along the bodyline!!! :0 :0 :0
> ...


sounds good.do it.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2008, 02:16 PM~11359913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


67 is looking pretty good :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11362383
> *WTF r ur cars doing on the ironing board? Were u trying to get the wrinkles out of ur paint? :uh: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

It looks good by the way


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 what would u guys think if i had some gold spoked herb deeks and doughs chrome rings for it? :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2008, 08:22 PM~11355454
> *glue the hood closed on the vette and build it as a 'curbside'..... then drop that motor in a fukkin ride  if u need pointers on that PM me...
> *


i agree. most ppl know what a corvette has any ways. lol. use tht motor for your dually.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11362383
> *WTF r ur cars doing on the ironing board? Were u trying to get the wrinkles out of ur paint? :uh: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Now that is comedy right there....I give it to you on that one smallz...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MY SUGGESTION TO YOU LITTLE HOMIE, IS WHEN YOUR DONE CLEARING LET IT SIT FOR A DAY OR 2, I LET MINES SIT FOR A WEEK BEFORE ASSEMBLY


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cool homies, thnks for the comments.. and linc, are my KOz right now?lol


look at the lil puppy....shes very tired lol...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

the 67 looks good. i like the headliner with the visors!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0
CHROME!! :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 20 2008, 10:12 AM~11392737
> *:0
> CHROME!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Nope, that's silver paint.....Good Try Though.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 20 2008, 03:27 PM~11395054
> *Nope, that's silver paint.....Good Try Though....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> cool homies, thnks for the comments.. and linc, are my KOz right now?lol
> look at the lil puppy....shes very tired lol...
> 
> hahaha! yeah man! lookin good!  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 20 2008, 11:27 AM~11395054
> *Nope, that's silver paint.....Good Try Though....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ELECTRIC FAN KIT FROM SCALEDREAMS.COM










*FIRST TIME FLOCKING ANYTHING!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my new avi:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

thats a long ass ground wire.. almost looks like your positive is the one thats grounding.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 27 2008, 08:46 PM~11456181
> *
> 
> 
> ...




what did you do for the headliner? flock? or nothin


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2008, 03:16 PM~11359913
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i love this pic.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The Interior and motor are lookin good....always improving your skills.

Very nice to see that you take criticism and advice and put them to work.

Keep it up and keep us posted.

Looking Great.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

package goin ur way 2 days so should be monday


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice builds


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin good Boss...im ready to see some more updates!'


what color would you call the paint? a rootbeer flake/candy red?

looks killa


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well actually im still havin trouble comin up with a name for that color.. really alll i call it is red/orange/purple.. those are all the colors that i see from all angles..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

very clean interior!! looks nice! yeah thats an awesome paintjob...how many actual colors did u spray?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks homie, its my 2nd job at flocking,

i sprayed 7 coats of color including primer and base.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie  

flocking lookin good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 31 2008, 12:06 PM~11484452
> *very clean interior!! looks nice!      yeah thats an awesome paintjob...how many actual colors did u spray?!
> *


x-2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 28 2008, 10:14 AM~11459695
> *The Interior and motor are lookin good....always improving your skills.
> 
> Very nice to see that you take criticism and advice and put them to work.
> ...


x2

havent looked in here in a while but looks like your skills are up!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks alot doc.

here it was almost done:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

aren't you doing a montecarlo or a regal?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yes a monte carlo.. i been workin on a ls clip and grille for it just in case i want it that way...i know not a full ls but i prefer ss options with ls front end...


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

you got any pics of the body?all i saw was the guts


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i would but the body is messed up plus nothing was done to it when it got messed up so theres rlly nothing to see..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

now the interiors all done except the other speaker[working on it currently] and the steering wheel.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

steppin ya game up :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: one thing at a time homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2008, 06:48 AM~11546028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD LIL HOMIE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks big jim


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 7 2008, 01:15 AM~11538682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2008, 05:47 AM~11546026
> *
> 
> 
> ...



detail on the 6tre lookin good SS. bumpers, lights, emblems look fresh. nice work!

that charger would be sick on Matching Color rims, maybe a chrome lip!...!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

oh and the exhaust looks great!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2008, 07:04 PM~11532182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car screams old school..... u keepin those wheels on?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yep im waiting on some more 520s [those were borrowed from the 67] and some more dishes so i can finish the car off... its all done except for those things.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i love this picture...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

looks sick bro :thumbsup: 
still looking for them lenses ,pm me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dip it or keep trying?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good! u got my pm's?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah homie ima try to get it out today..


ok ive had advice and its in the tub... hno:

15 bucks for a door :uh: 
gotta get more paint


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 13 2008, 01:12 PM~11593115
> *looks good! u got my pm's?
> *


post office is closed today, but its all packaged up and will go out on monday homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: thanx!! i really need it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

travieso 67 is coming soon....

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 10:21 AM~11598502
> *travieso 67  is coming soon....
> 
> hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0
> *




:banghead: 
hurry up alrreaddy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im tryin im tryin...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

at first it was like








and i was like :angry: :uh: 


then it was like










and then i was like :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol,whats up with tha trunk


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol idk its gettin glued back tho..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what about some 1301s, chrome dish gold spokes or just an all gold 1302? im thinkin bout it... any ideas?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Damn dude your really comin' with it, Im lovin that 62, and the two tone 56 is great too. keep it up bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 07:07 AM~11598726
> *at first it was like
> 
> 
> ...


wlamart clear?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

almost done hno:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That walmart clear looks good ...I have to try that...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 03:59 PM~11601678
> *almost done hno:
> *


glad to have helped you lil homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

next?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11601922
> *next?
> 
> 
> ...


Gil, u think i could save it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

get a 65 for a donor and graft the window pillars in.... then u can use the chassis too.... just don't cut open the doors


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah i know, but what about the top? i been tryin to straighten it back out...just not there..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 05:03 PM~11602234
> *yeah i know, but what about the top? i been tryin to straighten it back out...just not there..
> *


hmmm lemme figure something out..... i got a plan.... lets see if its easy.... i'll keep you posted in pms..... but get a 65 kit regardless..... complete kit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

would it be easier to graft in the 65 roof? or are they different?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pm me for more pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

for the rear too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PMd.... 67 might get done tonight of tomorrow hno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you need to fix that white wall,get some white wire and wrap it in there.... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and low,im lookin for another ww right now as i type


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 08:29 PM~11601922
> *next?
> 
> 
> ...


did the pillar snap when u tried to straighten?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah, ima glue it on l8er if its worth it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 15 2008, 07:35 PM~11609904
> *yeah, ima glue it on l8er if its worth it.
> *



Little D that 66 is trash ! Its going to keep wraping ! Bad thing about resin , if it starts to move and wrap its done ! Try and do whit Ro did and get a 65 and cut that body up and make you a 66 !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2008, 02:48 PM~11610077
> *Little  D  that  66  is  trash  !  Its  going  to  keep  wraping  !  Bad  thing  about  resin  ,  if  it  starts  to  move  and  wrap  its  done  !  Try  and  do  whit  Ro  did  and  get  a  65  and  cut  that  body  up and  make  you a  66 !
> *


exactly.... i've had that body for months and never had the will or desire to do anything with it since i was unhapppy with it..... but since lil homie needed some help, it was time for some surgery


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this is how the trunk wants to stay....









so i used this pin,









to make it shut all the way









plus, the pin looks like a key thingy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Clean the in side peice up Little D ! Look at the pics its all roughed up square it off and it will look alot better !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool Idea....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Maybe take the easy way out and make it a vert. The 65 vert comes with a separate windsheild frame and use it as a basis to rescribe the trunk lines.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i will do that, thnks mini


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 16 2008, 06:43 AM~11614223
> *this is how the trunk wants to stay....
> 
> 
> ...


lock cylinder? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i guess so then!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 17 2008, 05:41 AM~11623631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good....No Jamb?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its got one just not in the pic. its got a pin and all that... i have pics of it before i painted it somwhere...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got a surprise!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

1:








officially done,

and this is the second!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

1:








officially done,

and this is the second!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

is that the old purple beater ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: yup yup!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i need the rest of it tho... so now i have 4 candy red cars.. 

67,
truck,
76,
caddy...

the 67 is candy red over a different base..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2008, 05:53 PM~11646595
> *i need the rest of it tho... so now i have 4 candy red cars..
> 
> 67,
> ...


That was only messing seats when i added it to the parts box the frame is pink the chrome front was chrome with faded chrome bumpers !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so is it in the box ur saying?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

lol im to high but that looked like real cars parked infront of the a house lol but hey they look nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

candy i got the package 2day. THANX A MILLION homie. i owe u one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

good homie, glad to hear it got there ok...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2008, 04:54 PM~11647128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey just out of curiosity, how come your tires and white walls are always cracked?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i wish i knew why, but i have to live with it..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 20 2008, 08:20 AM~11650634
> *i wish i knew why, but i have to live with it..
> *


so are they cracked in package?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hey candy...tht 67 is looking good!! just one thing..the rear wheel seems a lil off center.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 20 2008, 12:28 PM~11651346
> *hey candy...tht 67 is looking good!! just one thing..the rear wheel seems a lil off center.
> *


It looks like extended trailing arms for some big air when he hops that bitch !


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2008, 12:28 PM~11651661
> *It  looks  like  extended  trailing  arms    for  some  big  air  when  he  hops  that bitch !
> *


haha..there you go. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 19 2008, 08:25 PM~11649903
> *Hey just out of curiosity, how come your tires and white walls are always cracked?
> *


he loves the 1301 wheels but the 520s don't go on them well.... u gotta stretch them...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2008, 04:05 PM~11652413
> *he loves the 1301 wheelsbut the 520s don't go on them well.... u gotta stretch them...
> *


got that right!! :biggrin: 
now i need a new project and have an idea floatin in my head due to some inspiration i got today..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love your van...the paint is great.....makes me want to build one...got any more pics of it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 22 2008, 12:26 AM~11658950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  X-3


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 









:0 :0 :0




















   


















w black interior...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: color looks good homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Model....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 29 2008, 01:36 AM~11722041
> *:thumbsup: color looks good homie
> *


X-2 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

also have a 61 ima try to revive...reminds me of skims cuz its "hell bent"

ima try this one cuz its just too sick....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick 61....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2008, 09:42 PM~11243764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gee now that i think about it i should get back on this- it was gettin somewhere good!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think whats keepin me is laziness...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2008, 01:44 AM~11240244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whered u get thos rims from? theyre badass!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

reading is your friend :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 3 2008, 07:01 PM~11775028
> *whered u get thos rims from? theyre badass!
> *


did you even read what you quoted???? :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 7 2008, 12:21 PM~11804347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new version without opening doors? looks great man


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah u got it right on point.. and without quarter window trim cuz i like the look that the 1:1s have without it-nice and clean

im thinkin of a mural for the trunk but dont know what kind to have.. i have a halloween thing like u said "anything about death, halloween or scary"

but dont know what..
but i do wanna put it in the halloween buildoff


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Same Body? or new one....looks really good...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new one.. god knows what happened to the other one.. i still have parts for it though


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

should i do another tan interior or go with another black one?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

still sanding..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what you doin to tha griil?billet?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yepp..billet-phantom grille


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

As some of you know, my 94 has had some reconstruction:
ive lowered it and just recently took the body off to flock the rear deck and the floors, and to clean up some of the dust in there..pics later


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and did the trim the right way


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0




























LOOKS UNEXPLAINABLE ON THE CAR!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn that billet grill looks nice.ima have to try that,what did you make it out of??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sheet styrene


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking Good... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 11 2008, 11:54 AM~11839033
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...



went to a contest today? charger looks great man


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks homie, and the car was on display at my LHS and i went to get it today-boy was i proud to see it in there lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BILLET GRILL ON THAT PRECE LOOKS KILLER


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good little D!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 11 2008, 11:46 PM~11840920
> *thanks homie, and the car was on display at my LHS and i went to get it today-boy was i proud to see it in there lol
> *



 nice work homie


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 12 2008, 02:43 AM~11841744
> *  nice work homie
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

found the grill to the 94, now its done again


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks SMOOTH! I dunno about the all green rims though but whatever works 4 you homie looks good so far


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah i wanna go with black spokes but if i dnt like it i have to use more of my green and i dont want that.cuz im runnin a bit low on it thats all.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 12 2008, 10:26 PM~11847051
> *Looks SMOOTH! I dunno about the all green rims though but whatever works 4 you homie looks good so far
> *


I actually think the green rims look pretty good....but my opinion doesn't matter, so I'll go back to my room....  :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

green is the way 2 go keep up the good work


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i think the green wheels go good! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks dood man :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

foolin around with the new photobooth:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice pics. Can u take a picture of the actual booth.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2 
PICS LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

leave the lip on those wheels green, and paint the spokes and center black! that will look hella sick!

great looking builds lately too buddy, youve been putting in some hard ass work this past year!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

work looks great, just got 1 little opinion to throw in. shine a desk lamp or some kind of light into the photobooth when you're takin pics so they dont turn out so dark....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 13 2008, 12:14 AM~11846984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LITTLE D ! Did you paint this ? Its looks really good in these pics ! I kinda lilke the green on green look ! Take your time LITTLE D and you'll get a better end result ! By the way HOW ARE YOU SCHOOL GRADES COMING BOY ?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 13 2008, 10:10 PM~11853995
> *leave the lip on those wheels green, and paint the spokes and center black! that will look hella sick!
> 
> great looking builds lately too buddy, youve been putting in some hard ass work this past year!*



x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

more foolin around with it, just a different color light.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

charger is lookin sick bro!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:

here they are(ik it doesnt look right but it aint muh fault no1 else has 3 other 24s like mine :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lowered my 67, looks much better!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

stop fucking with your "finished" builds.... put them away in a case or on a shelf.... then u can reflect back on them a couple years down the road... otherwise it will end up a parts car like most all your other finished builds...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

X2


rides are looking better and better 

and you dont mess with your finished , you can look back and actually see

how far you have come


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 i ran out of paint tho  but this part looks good!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

coor on that monte is sik homie!!!! uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 finally someone cmes out the dark and says something....
thanks homie i just wish i could paint it all today


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

your skills has gotten good homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Color looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i like the color on the monte..but are the door jambs done yet?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah i did the work between pics but ddnt take pics of them...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks lil homie good to see your steppin your game up


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice work my friend.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new ride to the bench:

























:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 look what I did


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 28 2008, 05:05 PM~11998503
> *:0 look what I did
> 
> 
> ...


that looks real good homie , keep it up...:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 06:53 PM~11999590
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X 2 Looking Good LIL Homie!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Getting better and better kiddo.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good little man, keep it up!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 28 2008, 07:52 PM~11999573
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice...


that the same paint on both?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope. the 64s candy red over lime green and the montes testors fiery orange


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 2 2008, 10:25 PM~12043137
> *nope. the 64s candy red over lime green and the montes testors fiery orange
> *




FUCK....das 64 nasty mane.... I DIG THAT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: get ya shovel homie, u gon dig deeper once u see tha inside


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 2 2008, 10:55 PM~12043423
> *:biggrin: get ya shovel homie, u gon dig deeper once u see tha inside
> *



lol.... wat u twerkin wit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

shhhhhhh its a secret- not showin NOTHIN till the insides done.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 2 2008, 10:58 PM~12043462
> *shhhhhhh its a secret- not showin NOTHIN till the insides done.
> *



hahahah ight then..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 19 2008, 07:07 PM~9735858
> *ttt
> look what i got at walmart in stl today! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


lucky. the walmart up here where i live got rid of all model cars and paint n accesories where taken out to. its wack man.


----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 17 2008, 04:42 PM~11628653
> *1:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice caprice. i recently went to a car show and saw a caprice like that with the same color. looks nice
:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 21 2008, 07:23 PM~11933872
> *lowered my 67, looks much better!
> 
> 
> ...




bout time!  jk...looks good homie! im glad you didn't give up!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ugh im leanin on it...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DANM thats clean . i like that 61 the pin stripe on the back looks like the one i dd on mine.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its got posistionable suspension now, and im workin on a workin top for it.. tryna get some more work in tonight..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good you need to slow down and take your time :thumbsup: i have this same problem
:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i been workin on it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

lookin good lil homie!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

decided to switch it up on the 4, here it is now:
















:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good kid


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:

im tryin homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the 4 has been stripped,
meanwhile heres a pic of a charger i have for a buildoff between me and twiztedplasticz....:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SICK CHARGER!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

* :biggrin: thanks homie,u think i should use those wheels?*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2008, 06:29 PM~12268789
> * :biggrin: thanks homie,u think i should use those wheels?
> *



YEAH THEM WHEELS LOOK COOL BRO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2008, 06:29 PM~12268789
> * :biggrin: thanks homie,u think i should use those wheels?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

* :biggrin: the people have spoken!*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good little D, keep it up!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i finished the rear end on it,here it is. wasnt done clearcoating when i took this pic.









here are random ones,pics of the final coat in a second.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres a nother rear end pic


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2008, 11:11 AM~12276234
> *i finished the rear end on it,here it is. wasnt done clearcoating when i took this pic.
> 
> 
> ...


nice muscle


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 8 2008, 10:23 PM~11817682
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 really dig the phantom grille on this one :yes:
did you make it outta styrene or ? 
any progress on it :dunno:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 4 2008, 09:00 PM~12063816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks killer D


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2008, 07:21 PM~12268724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i gotchu home i'm buildin a 85 mustang and i mus say shes comin a long good but i c u message me on yahoo when u get a chance homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all done painting!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks bad as fawk bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: did i forget to mention this came as a vynl top?


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2008, 09:43 PM~12278914
> *all done painting!
> 
> 
> ...



Guess i gotta step my game up........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2008, 10:48 PM~12278945
> *looks bad as fawk bro
> *


x2, looks great!! youve come a long way this year buddy!! your paint work is looking great!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*:biggrin: u know how us dynasty bros do it!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i been workin on the motor, started with the distributor and wires...

















and its the kits distributor, im using telephone wire thats hollowed out to keep them on!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD.......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

nICE JOB... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2008, 04:17 PM~12276267
> *heres a nother rear end pic
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, but you shoulda blacked out the taillight panel


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah i saw that after i had done it, looks better in color IMO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bringin it to the next page :uh: 

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im almost done with bodywork, but the cam broke


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i got my homie to get some pics on his pb for me from my phone, here they are..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

in case yall ddnt notice, its this one!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

go old skoo with the wires man! do something different


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

go old skoo with the wires man! do something different


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hehe gonna get some 23" gold ones from pegasus... still dont know which one ima do it like tho..
i think the second one.
what u think?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Like Dropped said homie do something different Old school


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 2 2008, 07:40 PM~12317480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like they said WIRES!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2008, 09:07 PM~12317051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is tight


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuck all that shit.... LIFT THE SON OF A BITCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 3 2008, 12:50 AM~12321162
> *fuck all that shit.... LIFT THE SON OF A BITCH  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hell yea there we go make dat bitch a mud machine


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:no: gotta go crazy on this one. gonna put some neon lights in it and LEDS on the outside since theres so much room in the back for batteries.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 8 2008, 09:44 AM~11292671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno what happened, cuz at first the car was like this, now its totally different!like all brown, purple and orange.. i wanted the car to stay the color it was when i first sprayed it. what do yall think happened?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

it started to cure,dry up,and get hard.
have you had it in the sun for a long time?and do you got any recent pics.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nah, and the most recent one i have is this one..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you talkin bout tha way it looks in tha first pic


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2008, 07:02 PM~12315814
> *bringin it to the next page :uh:
> 
> :0
> ...



what did you due Little D , cut up the red promo?

If so where's the rest of the kit ! I got another idea i want to do !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

I sent him another promo and he went from there


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY LITTLE FOOT ! SEND ME YOUR ADDRESS ! I GOT A SET OF WHEELS FOR YOU SO YOU CAN FINISH THIS UP ! 










I FOUND THE OTHER 3 WHILE I WAS DIGGING AROUND TODAY !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2008, 04:38 PM~12335613
> *HEY   LITTLE   FOOT  !    SEND   ME  YOUR   ADDRESS  !    I  GOT  A  SET  OF  WHEELS   FOR  YOU    SO   YOU   CAN  FINISH  THIS    UP !
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2008, 08:07 PM~12317051
> *prolly gonna paint it one of these..
> 
> 
> ...


you talkin patterns and all or just color


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

patterns homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 4 2008, 05:46 PM~12337721
> *patterns homie
> *


 :0 
take your time. make sure your using same size tape. and make sure its all the way down before spraying the colors


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2008, 05:02 PM~12315814
> *bringin it to the next page :uh:
> 
> :0
> ...


looks like you have more guts than me i dont cut nothing anymore.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

guess so :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lil sumpin sumpn i been workin on since last night :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I CANT SEE SHIT!!

but what I can see looks pretty good!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks made, its the best pattern/paint job ive done yet, its 408 style with the pinstriping and stuff.. it was inspired from [email protected] (Jeffs)
monte done by him..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hella flake,

jeff gave me the idea for the extra flake, well helped me remember it anyway lol thnks bruh


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

in case yall ddnt notice, its this one!!! ( in a way, not everythings exact but u get the point


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sweet


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

but i think i want it lower than this..
.

should i make it lower?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 forgot to post this


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Blow up the pics??? What's with the thumbnails!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how? these are cell pics, i wish i had a cam to show the real detail...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ousdide pics


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 7 2008, 11:13 AM~12359631
> *ousdide pics
> 
> 
> ...


cant see anything! pics are too small!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 7 2008, 04:25 AM~12358332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2008, 01:42 PM~12360305
> *
> *


What Idea was that?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 you need better pics asap! looks good tho


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 7 2008, 03:54 PM~12360660
> *What Idea was that?
> *



x2?? crazy ass flake


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 7 2008, 05:54 PM~12360660
> *What Idea was that?
> *


the flake job


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im lookin for how he got it so GOT dayum flakey 


:tears: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

spray glitter, light coats


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 7 2008, 01:22 AM~12358326
> *thnks made, its the best pattern/paint job ive done yet, its 408 style with the pinstriping and stuff.. it was inspired from [email protected] (Jeffs)
> monte done by him..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lil help from 408nut and my pics are big now!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats damn good ! ima have to try this man!

killer work bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 7 2008, 10:46 PM~12364627
> *lil help from 408nut and my pics are big now!!
> 
> 
> ...



very nice...


take more pics! Big ones! spray glitter is crazy. where u get that from? does it come in diff colors?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Little homie your steppin your game up


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 10:25 PM~12365115
> *very nice...
> take more pics! Big ones! spray glitter is crazy. where u get that from? does it come in diff colors?
> *


I figured it was spray glitter. Go to the paint section of Michaels. They have gold, silver, red, green & blue. Stuff is cool, but suck a little because it doesn't lay really flat, so you then have to use WAY TOO MUCH clear to cover it and make it flat.

It's cool though.

Good job on the burban...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice burb


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHAT WHEELS ARE ON THAT IMPY?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

the look like Bellagios!

i need to find some in 20"s!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup thatd be them


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i like that!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 11 2008, 09:33 PM~12404244
> *
> 
> 
> ...





post more pics fool! it looks clean!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TIGHT 59


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 10 2008, 09:26 AM~12389965
> *the look like Bellagios!
> 
> i need to find some in 20"s!!
> *


AMT makes a "1940 ford woodie" kit with similar wheels but smaller


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 11 2008, 05:35 PM~12405511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same clear?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 7 2008, 10:17 PM~12363416
> *spray glitter, light coats
> *


post a pic of the can


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam i gotta get mine started but i hate winter ........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 12 2008, 01:28 AM~12408496
> *same clear?
> *


 i went and got some 2000 grit and wetsanded sommore!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Model looks Great...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet builds. I want that color on the tahoe?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

candy red over duplicolor silver with spray glitter


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

theres a lot of clear and wetsanding in your near future


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 14 2008, 11:38 PM~12430347
> *theres a lot of clear and wetsanding in your near future
> *




:biggrin: yea there is but we all gotta do it sometime ya know


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE BUILDS!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

block sand that bitch :nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet paint job Bro.....very nice....what did ya use?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

lookin good bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Dec 15 2008, 07:08 PM~12438187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 15 2008, 09:21 PM~12438371
> *duplicolor navy blue under 3 coats of candy blue, the top is the same but with extra flake under the blue, folk art clear
> :biggrin:
> *


Very nice job your getting better and better Bro...I ve have seen your work and I like your style ..keep up the great work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think ima call the 64 "midnight love" for some reason it appeals to me lol


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

looks great now you gotta master foiling


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

already have, but didnt turn out as well on this one, i can redo it though.. i think i will.. but yeah just look at this


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

what happened to the 59 just sitting there upside down?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*I'd say this paintjob is pretty much done, but by far the sickest paintjob ive ever seen myself do...*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah bro , that paintjob is sick :thumbsup: that folkart works wonders.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

MAN................... you got some high gloss folk art or what? i dont think my shit looked like that! that bitch is smooth bro........................ very nice work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice little D!! If that looks as good in person as it does on here :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks guys... and chris, it is SMOOTHER in person!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice and clean 64


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i like the paint job. looks like my dads truck.....well what color it used to be. midnight black w/ pearl blue flakes. was nice!

my 0.02c would be to re-do the foil job. pics make it look wrinkley...is that a word? not tryin to down you cuz mines aint all that great to but throwin it out there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know.. the foils been throwin me off...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

nice paint tho :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

made me a memphis amp:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice amp :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2008, 03:30 AM~12488016
> *nice amp :0
> *



X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: !!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and dont think it cant hop!!! i put positionable suspension on the rear end!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u should have painted the amp separately so it would stand out more


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2008, 05:34 PM~12490740
> *u should have painted the amp separately so it would stand out more
> *





X-2 but it looks killer none the less bro



nice work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres a new project.. well acutally old but o well


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm just going to be blunt and to the point....The paint work on the 64 looks awesome....but the foil work is prob. the worst I've seen.

Please redo it. It takes away from the paint work.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Man you have come a LOOOOONG way man.Im not clowning on you.....just saying.You used to really rush and now you take a little more time.You are young and if you keep going....skies the limit!!!Keep it up homie!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

almost done with the amp, gotta get the sides painted black then it goes back in the car


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice Work!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

like that amp!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks homies


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah thats a 1:1 hood lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

See the foil on that one is MUCH better...great job on the paint....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 25 2008, 09:29 AM~12524605
> *See the foil on that one is MUCH better...great job on the paint....
> *


x-2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks MKD... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 27 2008, 02:21 AM~12535232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow that looks good.

do you have gta 4


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Yup but on 360...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lookin good bro....cleared my new camaro :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great so far!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The Camaro looks good. And put on a glove when u paint. Looks like u been playin' in momma's nail polish. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 28 2008, 10:43 AM~12544405
> *The Camaro looks good. And put on a glove when u paint. Looks like u been playin' in momma's nail polish. :biggrin:
> *


x-2 or at least clean your hands before the pics


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 28 2008, 04:43 PM~12544405
> *The Camaro looks good. And put on a glove when u paint. Looks like u been playin' in momma's nail polish. :biggrin:
> *




that is momma's nail polish..................... thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

COLOR IS REALY TIGHT AND SO CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:
thnks homies!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Some damn good lookingbuilds in here bro.There is no way i could pick my favorite they are all very awsome.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2008, 10:03 PM~12547715
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a bad motha fucker :cheesy: 

nice job on the foil n paint :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u gonna have as many projects as me soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2008, 01:40 AM~12548691
> *u gonna have as many projects as me soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: trust me, we can take everyones projects in the forum and put um together, and we wouldnt even come close to the projects you got goin on :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

come to think about it, i havent seen you finish anything since i joined...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2008, 01:49 AM~12548752
> *come to think about it, i havent seen you finish anything since i joined...LOL :biggrin:
> *




man if they had an under construction part of a show, RO would take 1st place every time :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 28 2008, 07:49 PM~12548752
> *come to think about it, i havent seen you finish anything since i joined...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: go look in the 2008 finished builds


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit...well, i didnt see anything jumpin off the bench this year---'course they are't over here either.

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2008, 01:07 AM~12548901
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking color. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2008, 08:07 PM~12548901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


used mando's trick again?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Nope, mine


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I like that color. what is it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Candy blue over a very light-almost silver baby blue


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

what brand. very cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

both duplicolor.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2008, 02:13 AM~12548947
> *Nope, mine
> *




man pm me with that tip bro.

i might wanna try that shit.................. that looks bad as fuck


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2008, 12:01 PM~12544128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dropped a car like that trying to grip my phone...seeing that pic gave me the chills hno: hno: :yessad:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 15 2008, 05:21 PM~12438371
> *duplicolor navy blue under 3 coats of candy blue, the top is the same but with extra flake under the blue, folk art clear
> :biggrin:
> *


i was searching to find out the color on the 64...looks bad ass! my kind of style :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Lookin good man.Keep it up homie.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

GOOD LOOKIN BUILDS HOMIE , THAT CLEAR IS LOOKIN LIKE GLASS :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

leafing looks GREAT! I like the design near the end of the door.

Ur skills are waaaaay up. GREAT WORK!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^x2 looks great, excellent job on the leafing!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

One last coat of clear put on the maro...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

rear end of 63 done,,, need to stripe the trunk....


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

A BRO THAT 64 IS DAMN EXACT TO THE 1:1ON PAGE 75 YOU GONE GET A VERT TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

MY BAD 63 64'S JUST ALWAYS ON MY MIND


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD MAN!!!!! KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: 








:cheesy: :cheesy: 








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2008, 07:36 PM~12554692
> *rear end of 63 done,,, need to stripe the trunk....
> 
> 
> ...


Take a Q-Tip and a tooth pick and get that foil to lay down smoother....pretty easy to do, just gotta be patient....Looking good though...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ik it dont look right.. i was goin for the look some of them have...idk how to explain it...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Is that Bare Metal Foil or Detailmaster?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

BMF 

:cheesy: LOOK WHAT CAME IN THE MAIL!!! (my 3 other 24s)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

76 vert with CORRECT trunk lid!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2008, 11:38 PM~12566780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u know i like it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2008, 06:34 AM~12558827
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


keep this one goin by far your best one! i really like it. what clear u using now?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:

thnks jay!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

here it is again but candied


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

now i need to decide on what rims to use on this


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got this in the mail today :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

that caprice looks good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

hell yeah! your doing great! Do you use an air brush?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope, cant afford one  mines all rattle can and paintbrush


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

The paint jobs comin out clean! what clear are you using on that camero?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

folk art clearcote glaze. find it in walmarts crafts section.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 3 2009, 06:06 AM~12592028
> *lookin good
> *


x2 ..Every build you improve ...nice work Homie.....I want to see your work when ya get a air brush...you got a good eye...keep it up... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

MAN I've been gone for tooo long! Your shits looking tight Keep up the nice work Cndy. But when are you really gonna build that Candy Blue SS 66???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

haha homie, thanks, when i get the cash for a plastic one ill make it... and if i do itll be all opened up and take me a VERY long time...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 3 2009, 01:30 PM~12593731
> *haha homie, thanks, when i get the cash for a plastic one ill make it... and if i do itll be all opened up and take me a    VERY long time...
> *


Well it is a new YEAR! I would start TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

almost done


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 3 2009, 09:44 PM~12597534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I gotta hand it to ya bro, you have definetly shown ALOT of improvement since you first came here. It's nice to see a builder grow, and I like that you have obviously listened and learned alot from the homies here on LIL.

The Camaro, the blue Caprice, and especially the blue '63, all look great so far!

Keep it up little homie!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 3 2009, 11:53 PM~12597604
> *I gotta hand it to ya bro, you have definetly shown ALOT of improvement since you first came here. It's nice to see a builder grow, and I like that you have obviously listened and learned alot from the homies here on LIL.
> 
> The Camaro, the blue Caprice, and especially the blue '63, all look great so far!
> ...


Amen....looking good bro!!!You do BMF and I dont...lol.I need to step up my game.Keep on doin what you do.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well...got another ride on the bench...








making a regal outta it...gotta do all the hood and front end work on it now...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 








came in today... BIG paint plans...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 3 2009, 08:53 PM~12597604
> *I gotta hand it to ya bro, you have definetly shown ALOT of improvement since you first came here. It's nice to see a builder grow, and I like that you have obviously listened and learned alot from the homies here on LIL.
> 
> The Camaro, the blue Caprice, and especially the blue '63, all look great so far!
> ...



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2009, 06:36 PM~12645794
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


o `rly? im excited to see this build! your work has gotten SOOOO much better over this past year! keep it up in `09!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2009, 05:36 PM~12645794
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is some awsome paint right there.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2009, 09:57 PM~12647140
> *X2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-200...looking good bro!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2009, 06:20 PM~12645653
> *:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ok not that big on THIS specific one BUT....
i have another coming in..
:cheesy:
anyway heres the other one:

























what u think fellas?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bitch is clean bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:
paints custom also..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice 67 lil homie uffin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i was gonna ask what color that is, but custom dont matter. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all done except for hood and wheels////











































































































and this i striped one side, gotta do the other


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good lil, pm me when u get a chance


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lookin good bro


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good nice pick in color :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks homies  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this is what i been at for the past few minutes...what do u all think? pretty good or bad?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD, DID THOSE RIMS AND TIRRES COME WITH THA KIT?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the rims yes, the tires are HH


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HH? WHICH ONES? AND DO THEY FOT THE WHOLE RIM?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the ones that come with the monster 24s wheels, and the tires too skinny but the wheel is too wide anyway so i trimmed the back of the wheel down!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE. NOW I REMEMBER, I USED TO DO THE SAME THING.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

fucking bad ass bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Paint looks great lil man....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^ x2 i need to get me that clear. is that still wet or fully dried?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i have to say it again bro , them paintjobs are like glass homie !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: SWEET GLOSS ON THEN BRO!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2009, 05:38 AM~12769191
> *:0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


FLAWLESS!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

what clear is that ????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Folkart clearcote high shine glaze


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

take a pic of the can so i will know what to get :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thats sick. tha black looks like chrome :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks boys,,

well ... this 63 is up for sale! if any of u want it then make offers!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got a colorbar in the 67...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

COOL!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

SLLIIIICCKKK!!!


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Nice builds that Black is damn near hypnotik


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

havnt done anything...except throw a back wheel on with the KO... how yall think it looks?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey homie did u already build thatn 67 impala kit i sent u


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats it right above..  why?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

just askin homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh, ok...

oh and i painted a monte last weekend but justnow putting it up..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, some people suggested that we in dynasty werent exactly movin as fast as we were before...so i took that in to heave consideration and have been working for hours on my 63, because he also suggested i start finishing rides lol...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great buddy!! keep up the good work. Your paint work gets better and better with every new project!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice paint Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks guys...that montes been repainted a few times, believe me..

but yeah im finising up the mud work on the sub box on the 63 (the trunk) and its off to paint.. its gonna have silver leafing just like the outside of the car..stay tuned


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

making another one since the other was a...nevermind.
anyway, i think im offf to a better start on this one because all of them line up so.. yeah well see how this one goes


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

black 67 looks bad ass bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks bro-heres an update on the customer charger...got the drivers side door painted, the whole car needs to be cleared some more, i want it to be like my 64,67, or camaro...needs to be WET..but i flocked the interior, made deeper dishes for the rear wheels..so today im going to my grandmothers house to get some blue sewing thread for the piping of the seats, this is going rather well dont yall think?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

you still using folk art?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 16 2009, 11:52 AM~13016020
> *you still using folk art?
> *




:biggrin:  




looks good D


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2009, 09:54 AM~13016035
> *yeah..
> *


after u use can once when u go back to use it 2nd time , you notice it seems to spary out kinda stringy?

where do you keep yours when your not using and do you take off little nozzle when not using?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ohhh u mean that... i think that happens cuz its cold, and ive heard to spray it upside down to prevent that if i recall right...i keep it in the garage with all the other paints, i warm them up tho before i use them because they get extremely cold...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 16 2009, 12:13 PM~13016129
> *after u use can once when u go back to use it 2nd time , you notice it seems to spary out kinda stringy?
> 
> where do you keep yours when your not using and do you take off little nozzle when not using?
> *




it must be the humidity down there bro, i just pulled a can off the shelf, that was half gone, and it shot fine  



before you shoot anything, turn the can upside down and clear out the tip  or soak it in some thinner  then shoot with it.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

how long you wait till it dries little man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 16 2009, 12:18 PM~13016165
> *how long you wait till it dries little man
> *





:biggrin: i know about this too haha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i just leave em alone, its been almost a month since i cleared my 67, still letting it dry cuz i dont want prints on that one,,
i think it all depends on how heavy u spray it, like the charger has light coats on it..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2009, 12:22 PM~13016197
> *i just leave em alone, its been almost a month since i cleared my 67, still letting it dry cuz i dont want prints on that one,,
> i think it all depends on how heavy u spray it, like the charger has light coats on it..
> *





with 3-4 light cotes, i would let it sit for a week, before touching it  and just focus on the rest of the kit, the key to that shit, is the longer you wait, the better off you are


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

took my shot at patterning again...i think it turned out well, especially after i striped it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i plan on goin with the same rims on this one too, i can see it matchin the trunk with these rims..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good....good to see ya bringing up your paint... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: hno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 19 2009, 10:13 AM~13048736
> *i plan on goin with the same rims on this one too, i can see it matchin the trunk with these rims..
> 
> 
> ...


got idea from candy man correct


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yep thats where that paint on the trunk came from..came across it in his photobucket


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Lil homie....Im going to send you the wheels you wanted plus the other ones and tires....send you address to me in I.M.


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

So your around 13 huh? Let me tell you, when I was your age I never built anything that good. Keep up the work!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 19 2009, 09:50 AM~13048189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Please post some more of the Escalade....Im going to do one.As soon as I get a little warmer/less wet weather....and dont have to prop my dang foot up all the time.I like it.Looks like a nice color...Post em up.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

diggin the "Sclade man.You are taking VERY good pics too.Keep it up!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice pic..and nice job....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks homies, look forward to a bump maybe later this week or next week with an all new all out project for the big show this year in june! hno:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 1 2009, 06:30 PM~13147178
> *Thanks homies, look forward to a bump maybe later this week or next week with an all new all out project for the big show this year in june! hno:
> *


an all out project u say
:nicoderm: just like me ic :biggrin: u no i have 2 come whit something good so mini will get off my ass 4 talking shit all the dam time


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dont worry homie, im actually bringin 2 all outs...ima work on them simultaniously


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks bro!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

I SEE WHT YOU DID WITH THE TIRES.MAN I USED TO DO THAT.IMMA START BACK.IT GIVE THE CAR THAT SHO CAR LOOK. :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some really wet clear right there!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks homie, but that was before clear, this is it after:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

smooth......


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DANG, much better homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Have a question I forgot to ask before: HOW DA FUCK DID YO MAKE IT SO SMOOTH :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just sprayed it on a bit thck like i always do..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

No polishing? :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope i cant afford a polishing kit nor do i know where to get one..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, I wish my paintjobs come out so smooth. I usually have some big orange-peel on clear so I have to polish a lot :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 9 2009, 06:19 PM~13226661
> *nope i cant afford a polishing kit nor do i know where to get one..
> *




well you can get them from www.blackgold.com there only 20 bucks  

and dont lay that on so thick bro, what did you use? a whole can? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

man i feel so fuckin stupid...i have to strip the regal again, i did the trim wrong and if i take it off itll peel the paint off with it, it had a glass finish...
should i strip it or have the rocker trim be too high?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

That is pretty high


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

plates made by WESTEMPIRE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good D :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

striped the trunk..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

64 lookin good ss got any more pics of it ? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

everythings cleared now, final clear has yet to come, i did stripe the hood though..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking 64.The striping looks really good as well.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

64 LOOKS GREAT BRO!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good little D!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good D


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LITTLE D ! THIS 64 IS REALLY SLICK ! PAINT WORK LOOKS CLEAN ! THE STRIP WORK LOOKS EVEN , THE FOIL WORK IS LOOKIN NICE AND THEN THE ADDED RADIO DETAIL IS A NICE TOUCH ! KEEP UP THE HARD WORK LITTLE D ITS REALLY SHOWING THE GROWTH IN THE HOBBY !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks homies, and mini too... i have a decal on it now, and im gonna make a radio face, im going off of my bros that he has in his LS!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all i gotta do is flock around & paint the door panels, make my rear deck speakers and the interior will be done!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 24 2009, 11:12 AM~13375725
> *LITTLE  D  !  THIS  64  IS  REALLY  SLICK  ! PAINT  WORK  LOOKS  CLEAN  !  THE  STRIP WORK  LOOKS  EVEN  ,  THE  FOIL  WORK  IS  LOOKIN  NICE  AND  THEN  THE  ADDED  RADIO  DETAIL  IS  A  NICE  TOUCH !  KEEP  UP  THE  HARD  WORK  LITTLE  D  ITS  REALLY  SHOWING  THE  GROWTH  IN  THE HOBBY !
> *


x-2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i need a polishing kit now, then itll be all good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 shit looks good D :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2009, 04:53 PM~13400080
> *:0  shit looks good D  :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks, hows this look?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

anyone remember this? :biggrin:








its baaaaaaaaaaaaaaackk :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this one is the same tangelo pearl... BUT with spanish gold mixed in to give it a little POP!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i need a pinstripe to break up all the orange...what color? i tried lime green on the hood but it looks like scale painters tape lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Try Black Racing stripes.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 9 2009, 12:43 PM~13528175
> *Try Black Racing stripes.
> *


 X 2


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:








































shaved the stock ones and replaced them with chrome ones from the 64 impala kit!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

made my own disc brake outta sheet and stick styrene and painted them, then detailed with pin heads and brass rod


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

made some struts for the hood, made a breather housing too, basically almost done with the motor! just gotta put the headers, oil fuel line & filter, and fan on!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2009, 07:30 PM~13544093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i don;t wanna be mean homie.... i kno you're fukkin tryin hard..... but that honestly looks like shit.... i'll be honest..... its like a stripper that hasn't shaved..... :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 11 2009, 12:36 AM~13544153
> *i don;t wanna be mean homie.... i kno you're fukkin tryin hard..... but that honestly looks like shit.... i'll be honest..... its like a stripper that hasn't shaved.....  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

But yeah I agree with Rollin, do away with that filter stuff little D.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

For being scratch built i think it looks pretty good, just looks a little out of place, or off scale a little.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2009, 11:48 AM~13422329
> *anyone remember this? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


here she is...the remake


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2009, 02:09 PM~13621928
> *here she is...the remake
> 
> 
> ...


Pimpin'


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good little D, & congrats on your wins. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 26 2007, 04:30 PM~9090670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


woooowww....
now look at where im at 2.5 yrs later


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice gto homie


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

good work brotha !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

From 5 pages back..heres a monte build, gonna be a replica of the homie DOUBLE-Os monte with staggereds...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that what u want the trumpeter parts for?


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

got your Glasshouse on the way today lil homie!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2009, 09:43 PM~13839485
> *that what u want the trumpeter parts for?
> *


yep


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh yeah and the 2 1301s posted are to show the hub i made for the installed one, the loose one has no hub yet to show the difference


heres Os Monte btw


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice, The paint looks clean on this.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

24 hr build


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good little D. You ready for Heartland?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not quite..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Better hurry up only 9 days left.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good kid


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 4 2009, 07:03 PM~14096546
> *24 hr build
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass build Lil D. Nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks sick D  nice and clean! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks real good Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride looks good...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

forgot one of the most important :biggrin:








scratch made air filter/intake system, motor from a grand national kit...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i like the color matched ones.... uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2009, 03:00 AM~14147195
> *i like the color matched ones....  uffin:
> *


X2 looks good lil D


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

DONE! sorry for the blurry pic, cam died right after this pic. ill have better pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

cool bro, that a bullet hole in the window? lmao


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i knew someone would ask :biggrin:
look closer, ull see it lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

DAMN BIRDS!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i did that because i wanted to be more creative, and i dont ever recall seeing anyone put bird shit on they stuff haha


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Good job brother, i like it! Check out my thread, i did this latest van cause i wanted to try something that you dont see everyday. It aint wild, just something i'd take to a car show if i had a hobby shop lol.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

saw it, that things badass..u print all the lil kits off?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2009, 09:22 AM~14157939
> *i knew someone would ask :biggrin:
> look closer, ull see it lol
> 
> ...


HAHA!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thats very nice detail!! :biggrin: You need to make a 1:24 shotgun too so you can teach birds not to take a shit on your ride! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2009, 03:22 AM~14157939
> *i knew someone would ask :biggrin:
> look closer, ull see it lol
> 
> ...





:0 fawkin birds! :angry: 



lol thats too funny, probly right after you washed it too huh?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2009, 01:32 AM~14157994
> *saw it, that things badass..u print all the lil kits off?
> *


yes sir, made the shelf, sub box n magazines n model boxes.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

badass...heres more pics


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Good job, it has a nice stance and look to it.


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

haha love the bird crap detail


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Impala came out sick bro. Nice touch with the bird shit. LOL


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S10XtremeSR_@Jun 11 2009, 06:13 PM~14164984
> *haha love the bird crap detail
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Blue man....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 15 2009, 06:16 AM~14192671
> *Nice Blue man....
> *






x-2 it is a bad ass color D


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks guys. started foiling last night


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

added a back up light and foiled the pass. light, now the drivers side


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

finished, #4 i think


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

grand nash is sick man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah. You got you an airbrush huh? Thats pretty sick, nice work bro.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Lil D!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hell yea, nice work D


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new one, went under the knife last night, working on the rest of the jambs now then to primer!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Homie.....real nice.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

layed a coat of clear on. uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats lookin sick D


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice work bro, i like the roof alot.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good man!!!! its glossin real well homie!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 
GREAT START!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin Good... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin real good man. Details are coming out clean and the paint if lookin great dawg.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 6 2009, 04:34 PM~14394436
> *Lookin real good man. Details are coming out clean and the paint if lookin great dawg.
> *


X2 looks good Lil D


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

The seal in the trunk is SICK  

Where you made it from??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

headphone wire insulation!, just made a slit in it and it just slid into place over the plastic after a lil bit of work.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

good job on the trunk, like the seal idea. any wire cover should work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thnks bro


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn, builds looking nice.

I got the package today the lights are great bro. They look real good, your gonna have to teach me how to do that! Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

final coat o clear on her today


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looking good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

not lookin to bad Little d ! Biggs sent me a this kit in 06 i need to get it out and build it but its going to be like a drawing he tossed in the box ! LOL ! Maybe i get a chance to build it before heartland contest next year !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 12:23 PM~14443246
> *final coat o clear on her today
> 
> 
> ...


The Chevelle looks awesome man.That's the exact colour I was going to paint my 1:1 '71 Chevelle before I sold it last year.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks real good lil D. I like the color on this! Great job on the wiring too. :thumbsup:

Are those the 19 23 Pegasus?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Chevelle looks clean little D ! You need to pull the wheels out closer to the body if i my be honest with you brother !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jul 17 2009, 04:46 PM~14505682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill try, the're glued in place.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good man. Only thing I'd do is drop the front end down some or raise up the rear end.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 19 2009, 06:07 PM~14519672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


'61 lookn' good.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 4 2009, 07:03 PM~14096546
> *24 hr build
> 
> 
> ...


i swear i thought that first pic was of tha real car. u have amazing attention 2 detail homie. fantastic work! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks dude, thats a first it means a lot. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 21 2009, 10:39 PM~14543779
> *thanks dude, thats a first it means a lot. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bringin this back to the bench; might put the 61 on hold til i get this one done...the color is a custom mix, one of a kind :biggrin: enjoy.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 21 2009, 10:37 PM~14543742
> *i swear i thought that first pic was of tha real car. u have amazing attention 2 detail homie. fantastic work!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 very Clean Model...nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bros paint on his trunklid was just fucked...so he wanted me to take care of it: heres where im at as of now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres me last night wetsanding and how smooth it was after all of it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

folk art clear? :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2009, 11:47 PM~14765687
> *folk art clear?  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 14 2009, 01:47 AM~14765687
> *folk art clear?  :biggrin:
> *






you aint right lol :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: :0 my first :wow:
thanks bro!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

My bad yall... I thought it was a thread for SS models... as you can see im new to lay it low and i didnt take offense to what ss said, I'd prolly say the same thing if i thought someone was trying to show me up 2... 

peace....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

deleted


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

deleted


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

deleted


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dude wtf...get that shit out my topic please.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Why don't you PM him and ask nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

SUPER NICE BRO. uffin: uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got bored and drew some patterns, thought they looked nice enough to put here.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

started out lookin like this, detail makes all the difference!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE AND CLEAN, I LIKE THAT.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 11:36 AM~14792952
> *NICE AND CLEAN, I LIKE THAT.
> *


X2 LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 17 2009, 12:55 PM~14792566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 17 2009, 07:55 AM~14792566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put it up in a case and be proud of it homie....... looks damn good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

certainly :biggrin: i just need a new set of them wheels and some more 1109 rings and some 5.20s n im all good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 17 2009, 10:03 PM~14799231
> *put it up in a case and be proud of it homie....... looks damn good
> *


indeed it does homie...........went to send your ride, i put columbus mo instead of your real address, going to send it tomarrow


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2009, 11:37 PM~14799832
> *indeed it does homie...........went to send your ride, i put columbus mo instead of your real address, going to send it tomarrow
> *


  no prob bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres another painting, im just having trouble with the wheels though.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Not Bad....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new project, just painted, no clear yet.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 22 2009, 11:16 PM~14852434
> *new project, just painted, no clear yet.
> 
> 
> ...


that shit fuckin sweet bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks a lot bro! here are the clear pics of the tape stage and paint:








































im fixin to clear it once i find that damn paint thinner to clean my airbrush. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2009, 05:41 AM~14852933
> *thanks a lot bro! here are the clear pics of the tape stage and paint:
> 
> 
> ...


the paint came out nice bro, great job!  duplicolor paints are tite


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 23 2009, 05:23 AM~14853378
> *the paint came out nice bro, great job!    duplicolor paints are tite
> *


x-2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks bro, heres some pics off an old memory card i found,

































n heres the mustang with the first coat of clear


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Stang looks really cool.
There was an old movie(cant remember name) with same color Mustang  
Keep up the good work :thumbsup: .


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice job Little D!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

the judge look good but that stang is bad ass........great work homie..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Stang...Bro..... :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 23 2009, 12:40 PM~14854911
> *Nice job Little D!!
> *


X2 GREAT WORK BRO!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats only the second coat!hell if i knew it was gonna be that good ida foiled it before clearing it! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 24 2009, 08:46 PM~14868051
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Mustang is looking real good D. :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 24 2009, 08:46 PM~14868051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya cool, looks great !!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dont mind the lil white spot fellas. its getting painted over.
almost done with the top then i gotta do the ENTIRE rest of the body..:uh: the top was easy, since its a replica, but the sides are hard as hell... im doin the patterns from this:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

You have alot of nice work in here D. :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: thanks homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

here it is as of now, done for the night.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' damn good little D!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks bro... i think tomorrow im going to try to come up with a mural for the trunk to have kirby print for me, and figure out the side patterns..ohhh boy thatll be easy :cheesy:
EDIT: i also think im going to add some water drop effects too now that i think of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2009, 12:36 AM~14986858
> *:biggrin: thanks bro... i think tomorrow im going to try to come up with a mural for the trunk to have kirby print for me, and figure out the side patterns..ohhh boy thatll be easy :cheesy:
> EDIT: i also think im going to add some water drop effects too now that i think of it. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah, that car you picked is insane! I love the paint job! Your roof is looking bad ass. Is this all airbrush? Or some rattle can? 

How did your brothers trunk come out? Did you finish?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THANKS bro. its all airbrush, cept for the flake which is just a duplicolor light blue metallic misted over the base...the base was custom made by me :biggrin: 
as for my bros trunk, we've both been busy but hes rollin around wit clear on it but i havnt wetsanded for the final yet.
btw: can you change the hue of a mural? like a black and white one and make it blue?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2009, 12:46 AM~14986908
> *THANKS bro. its all airbrush, cept for the flake which is just a duplicolor light blue metallic misted over the base...the base was custom made by me :biggrin:
> as for my bros trunk, we've both been busy but hes rollin around wit clear on it but i havnt wetsanded for the final yet.
> btw: can you change the hue of a mural? like a black and white one and make it blue?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 4 2009, 03:55 PM~14982789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

but why didnt you jsut get a 58? :dunno:

anyways lookin good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not that fond really of 58s, and i LOVE 67s, its my third favorite year impala..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 6 2009, 04:48 AM~14994866
> *not that fond really of 58s, and i LOVE 67s, its my third favorite year impala..
> *


well i'm guessing 66 is #1... whats #2?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

68


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

goin all out on this one, got some PE for it, also gonna be a stock one!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds are looking good bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks bro.

i just dropped another 25 on this thing, all from modelhaus, too bad its gonna take forever and a day to get here!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2009, 10:16 PM~15130323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love those '67's with the skirts!! Noce job!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2009, 08:16 PM~15130796
> *thanks bro.
> 
> i just dropped another 25 on this thing, all from modelhaus, too bad its gonna take forever and a day to get here!!
> *


what you gettin from modelhaus for this? besides the stock hood :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that, vacuum formed glass,(kit glass has a lot of scratches), OG hubcaps, and the non SS front bumper.
in addition to that i bought the 67 impy PE kit from the model car garage, and im only using a little bit of the stuff! :biggrin:
this babys gonna be slammed too!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2009, 10:16 PM~15130323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMM, I like this one! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and yeah its still wet in these pics obviously.
i love te color!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good....you crack me up though, you put the same exact pix in 3 Topics, sometimes 4

1. Dynasty Topic
2. Dynasty Buildoff Topic
3. Your own topic
and sometimes:
4: Random Off Topic...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

haha, ill stop doing that, i just get excited when something turns out good!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 09:33 AM~15198498
> *haha, ill stop doing that, i just get excited when something turns out good!
> 
> 
> ...


I know the feeling...looks good....

Did you take apart your old 67 to do the hide away lights...cause only a little part is black washed....?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no, that was a test hideaway i made to see if i liked the look, and im gonna stick with the stock lights. i have 2 extra bumpers...and i have one coming from modelhaus so im just foolin around testing stuff out on the extras.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 09:33 AM~15198498
> *haha, ill stop doing that, i just get excited when something turns out good!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

67 is looking really good D.!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres another 7, gonna be a quicky!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice color.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 11:38 AM~15198537
> *no, that was a test hideaway i made to see if i liked the look, and im gonna stick with the stock lights. i have 2 extra bumpers...and i have one coming from modelhaus so im just foolin around testing stuff out on the extras.
> *



I hope you didn't order a 67 bumper this build?

The Modelhays bumper is based off the OG amt kit / promos ! Its will not fit and look correct Little D ! 

Here's an OG promo i built !










Now look at you NEW TOOLED kit front ! they are differnt ! You may have just wasted $7.50 !


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2009, 11:42 AM~15324697
> *I  hope  you  didn't  order  a  67    bumper    this  build?
> 
> The  Modelhays  bumper  is  based  off  the  OG  amt  kit / promos  !  Its  will  not  fit  and  look  correct    Little  D  !
> ...


modelhaus has one listed specifically for the new kits 

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=68371


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

67's ARE LOOKING GREAT BRO


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 11 2009, 06:22 PM~15325541
> *67's ARE LOOKING GREAT BRO
> *


X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks guys, still waitin on the crap from modelhaus it should be here next month though! oh yeah, and the blue 67s got a lil suprise that jevries is helpin me out with!!

:angry:  how ghey i have to buy a new airbrush, now i gotta get some more cash,, its only fifteen though.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

All the 67's are looking good!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

damm, those leds are sick as fawk. nice hidden switch, looks like it sat in the hole like a glove. nice work mam


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick bro!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks bros! heres a pic of the inner workings! and remember, ITS NOT DONE YET!








its working on 2 AAA batteries in a scratchmade battery holder!
everything,(wires, switch,bulbs) is from radioshack.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice work D.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 17 2009, 07:28 PM~15389227
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GONNA GET A TICKET WITH ONE HEADLIGHT ...















































J/K LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 17 2009, 07:28 PM~15389227
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GONNA GET A TICKET WITH ONE HEADLIGHT ...















































J/K LOOKS GOOD


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :biggrin:

i bought four bulbs..fuckers are so small that the 3 other ones glasses broke or chipped... whats sad is that i was wirin up the passenger side headlight when i accidentally broke while i was JUST finishing the wiring!...now i gotta go back and buy more, took forever to get the money :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what color interior should i use? and also i have some pics of the drivers side all done!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 damn she looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 i say do black or white interior  




looks good tho, and turn off your high beams already foo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got em done, so i took it out for a spin now that its legal!
sittn in the driveway
















































Then a gas hop!









The rears are being RE done, because they both burnt out right before i put the body on. tomorrow im gonna go get 2 more, solder em in n call her a day. lol, then onto the interior and motor...still havnt foiled OR cleared yet!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dude thats fukkin sick lil homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
thanks big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yes sir :biggrin: little D is no joke :biggrin: 


nice work so far bro


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

This is just an idea.Find the lowest voltage thast those lights will operate under and use thse for low beams and the brights (what you have now) for high beams.As far as the tails Id go low voltage as well.You may need to try several set-ups to get it right.If those types of lights wont use lower voltage based on batteries try a rheostat.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i wired them parallel! i had the two front wired in a series circuit n they were dim as hell! so i decided to go parallel! 2 rears burnt out because the glass chipped and had a small hole.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that is tha shit homie!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 18 2009, 08:53 PM~15394849
> *i wired them parallel! i had the two front wired in a series circuit n they were dim as hell! so i decided to go parallel! 2 rears burnt out because the glass chipped and had a small hole.
> *


Ahhh...I got ya.I thought the problem may have been too much powaaaa.But I see you got that shit handled.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: as always :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Look's Great Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 6 2009, 04:24 PM~14394354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ....heartland seems a little over half a year away and i feel like i havnt done nothin but my 67...but i have my blue chevelle done, and them two is it. Sad right??ive still got to build the 62 (been stripped), and remake the red chevelle above...Also is the 61 which is red now, but i gotta get the funds to finish all them! the blue lit 67 is gonna be one of the next ones finished,as well as the 62.. so be on the lookout!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good lil homie!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!! WHEN IS THE HEARTLAND SHOW??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

June 12th n 13th 2010... long as it takes me to build it doesnt feel like much time! but i just painted this..SOOO its my next project.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

NICE...YOU BEEN STEPPING YOUR GAME UP ON EVERY BUILD LIL HOMIE!!!! AND THANKS ON THAT INFO...I MIGHT BE MAKING A TRIP OUT THAT WAY FOR THAT SHOW AND VISITNG SOME FAM IN INDEPENDENCE!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SWEET!!! itd be nice to meet another club member in person for the first time!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

YEA IT WOULD BE COOL TO MEET YA LIL HOMIE!!!  THAT SHOW SEEMS PRETTY NICE TOO.....SO IM GANNA TAKE A LIL VACA TIME FROM WORK AND VISIT FAM.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 10 2009, 10:01 PM~15627111
> *NICE...YOU BEEN STEPPING YOUR GAME UP ON EVERY BUILD LIL HOMIE!!!!  AND THANKS ON THAT INFO...I MIGHT BE MAKING A TRIP OUT THAT WAY FOR THAT SHOW AND VISITNG SOME FAM IN INDEPENDENCE!!!
> *


Cool, you'll be in my neck of the woods. We'll have to get together when you get here.



Keep up the good work Lil D!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 11 2009, 02:25 AM~15629532
> *Cool, you'll be in my neck of the woods. We'll have to get together when you get here.
> Keep up the good work Lil D!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

FINALLY finished the electric portion of this 67! onto everything else now, interior and motor!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

still need more work!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

:0 :0 Nice work D.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ouch man... ask mini for a set of 2-door panels.... he cast a bunch... they come in the alternomad kit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PMd about it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looking good lil d


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks real good D!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 22 2009, 04:56 PM~15746606
> *Looks real good D!!
> *


x2


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2009, 05:03 PM~15746645
> *x2
> *


X3 ALL KINDS OF NICE PROJECTS ON THE BENCH. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got 2nd layer of patterns laid


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking sharp


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:

just sprayed the water droplets, now i just gotta wait for nature to do its thing.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

makes me wanna work on mine, but ive lost motivation til i get some door panels....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i had to remove the layer, came clean off with tape. gonna do em again, and clear first before i do water droplets (like i should have in the first place)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

just passin buy, wanted to sit down, roll one, and check on those 67's.
your know your hot! I will be watchin for all your new heat.
and I will go brousing backwad's through all your old heat..
(thats alot of heat) roll call,,,,,,,,,hydro...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That gonna look good Little D!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:nicoderm: really diggin the caprice and 67 :thumbsup: 

i will get your package out monday


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 29 2009, 01:31 AM~15810947
> *That gonna look good Little D!!
> *


X2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 25 2009, 08:59 PM~15783853
> *got 2nd layer of patterns laid
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, nice, nice!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2009, 05:08 PM~15636669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, that is funny that I actualy used the same model for my light set! I didn't see these pics before.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 18 2009, 06:48 PM~15394814
> *This is just an idea.Find the lowest voltage thast those lights will operate under and use thse for low beams and the brights (what you have  now) for high beams.As far as the tails Id go low voltage as well.You may need to try several set-ups to get it right.If those types of lights wont use lower voltage based on batteries try a rheostat.
> *


I recently learned, thanx to Big poppa, that the low beam setting (2 outer lights) put out 100 watt together (50 watt each) and when high beam setting is on 4X 37.5 watt filiments go on producing 150 watts total.   Just use the right value resistors to dim your bulbs slightly. Remember bulbs consume way more power than leds.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> got 2nd layer of patterns laid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 25 2009, 07:59 PM~15783853
> *got 2nd layer of patterns laid
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro this caprice is lookn sweet homie  keep it up bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> > got 2nd layer of patterns laid
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Updates? :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: nah bro, besides the red deuce and a new 74


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and will mud get ride of this line and even it all out?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

U talkin about the wheel well? 

Nice duece.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 11 2009, 05:14 PM~15952832
> *and will mud get ride of this line and even it all out?
> 
> 
> ...


Try using CA glue wit kicker, then sand and keep using the glue til it evens out. u can use putty after to fill in pin holes. If u jus use putty it will shrink and the lines will come bak.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

koo, thanks for the tip bro :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 11 2009, 08:25 PM~15955057
> *koo, thanks for the tip bro :cheesy:
> *


No problem


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sneek peak of new project:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

do i spy a caprice? :scrutinize: lol, looks sick man


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah u did, lol
heres something i built last night


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice paint on them rides CNDYBLU... Once you foil that glasshouse it'll be one of the COLDEST ones out there. Lovin' that color!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

foiled AND recleared, bish is done once i get them seatbelts in it!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh shit! my bad, that shits lookin' SAUCY dogg! Cold ass glasshouse bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro. Like that color. Bitch is clean as fuk with the clear and foil.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

done nikkas


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice donk


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hope ohio chad dont see this topic. Dont make him too skurred b4 the build off starts. Lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 20 2009, 12:03 PM~16037028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks real in this diorama homie. looks like an expensive bottle of red wine! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 20 2009, 08:30 PM~16040330
> *Hope ohio chad dont see this topic. Dont make him too skurred b4 the build off starts.  Lol
> *


Shit talkers get stomped. Anyways ain't "skurred" as you would say.

Not it shit your thread up SS. Nice builds bro. Lovin' the Donk.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 20 2009, 08:23 PM~16041688
> *Shit talkers get stomped.  Anyways ain't "skurred" as you would say.
> 
> Not it shit your thread up SS.  Nice builds bro.  Lovin' the Donk.
> *


 :uh: 

I aint the one that called little homie out bro. That was u. So ur right, shit talkers get stomped as the gay kids like to say. 

Good luck to both of ya tho. 


Lil d, i like that garage. Thats the lego one?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Yizzer :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 20 2009, 08:25 PM~16041722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats the holiday spirit :thumbsup: . lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: im gettin down tonight lol









if i had the materials (sheet plastic, hinging shit) id make my garage doors. im also going to be putting more coats of paint over the walls to cover the brush strokes.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 21 2009, 12:21 AM~16043043
> *:cheesy: im gettin down tonight lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats awesome d. got me wantin 2 build a damn garage now :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 20 2009, 10:27 PM~16043101
> *thats awesome d. got me wantin 2 build a damn garage now  :biggrin:
> *


x2, I got a big box of legos from back in da day and i tempted to do sumtiin like this now. lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I sold all my childhood legos last year, made a killing on em. I shoulda hung onto them, never thought of buildin a garage for my models. Although I woulda ended up losin em anyway. Good job bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea. Thats a sweet garage. Ill have to get my son some legos or lincoln logs for xmas. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

get me some so i can add my office lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 20 2009, 10:21 PM~16043043
> *:cheesy: im gettin down tonight lol
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: THAT LOOKS DOPE :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 21 2009, 09:48 AM~16045967
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome paint. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know right! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 20 2009, 09:21 PM~16043043
> *:cheesy: im gettin down tonight lol
> 
> 
> ...


That a great idea with the legos. what do u use for the roof and the lighting?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

for right now im using a piece of carboard for the roof, and 2 fourescent bulbs (the tube kind)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like the details...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks bro. i still have to make tables, tools, add on the office and paint booth


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 22 2009, 12:41 AM~16055189
> *I like the details...
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks bros. i think my LITTLE details are coing alone nicely... i think tomorrow i can get my garage door supplies.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 22 2009, 12:17 AM~16055412
> *:biggrin: thanks bros. i think my LITTLE details are coing alone nicely... i think tomorrow i can get my garage door supplies.
> 
> 
> ...


thats  bro i like that garage


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks bros!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam that looks real as fuck! Like your just standin' there swiggin' lookin' into a dream garage! That settles it... Time to go lego check the kids! :biggrin: 
Sick as fuck SS!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: damn bro, really appreciate that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow! u still improving!! fast!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bringin it into the new year with a good start too :biggrin:


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks good man, you should of deep dished them rims.

But it still looks good!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Maro's lookin' GREEDY SS! :0 Mean lookin'


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:
i made this wheel....but dunno what to put it on.








also, heres an old 67 body i have, im gonna make it a curbside oldskoo on supremes...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

fuckin stupid bitch motherfucker of a camaro!!!!!!!!!!sick of that piece of shit


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 10 2010, 01:53 PM~16244481
> *fuckin stupid bitch motherfucker of a camaro!!!!!!!!!!sick of that piece of shit
> *


Need a hug build off buddy?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jan 6 2010, 09:50 PM~16209658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

haha, i didnt say i was a strict christian


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 10 2010, 11:53 AM~16244481
> *fuckin stupid bitch motherfucker of a camaro!!!!!!!!!!sick of that piece of shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: everyone has one


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

became bored, no money, no kit...so i made a tree go kart. im making the motor and panels today.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 15 2010, 09:15 AM~16298763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That is nice Bro...I was just looking at a go-kart with a v8 engine in it ,it's crazy....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That little cart is sweet. I got some 4 bangers layin around. Lol.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thought of puttn a v8 but then i thought that it wouldnt be authentic enough. so im gonna make a lil lawnmower motor.....


any ideas on color?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ECO FRIENDLY GO KART! 100% recycled shit! all scratchmade


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Do I smell a parts box tree go-kart buildoff? :0 :biggrin: Crazy cool SS.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats fukin cool d. :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what kinda motor should go in it? i want it to be a powerful one...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A hemi LOL
Looks good D


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol, i dont do that mopar stuff unless its a charger :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 15 2010, 08:15 AM~16298763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I like it better without the body kit. Either way you got some skillz.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 24 2010, 11:44 PM~16399799
> *A hemi LOL
> Looks good D
> *


Mopar in a chevy? Ohh hell naw James u know better! :twak: :buttkick: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just reclear a few times, build the motor and assemble.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

an i went ahead n cleared the tailgate n rear bumper for that buildoff with whatsherface,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and this is also in progress :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 1 2010, 01:55 AM~16473915
> *and this is also in progress :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





SHITS SICK! :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work. That pics lookin good bro and lmao at the whatsherface shit. Lmao.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 1 2010, 02:01 AM~16474466
> *Nice work.  That pics lookin good bro and lmao at the whatsherface shit. Lmao.
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya lookin good little homie...keep it up bro your gettin better and better every time i leave....lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thnks bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thought you wasn't a truck person? LOL Lookin good bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: im not, to be honest. it was actually a test body to test out some flake


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 4 2010, 10:27 PM~16515946
> *:biggrin: im not, to be honest. it was actually a test body to test out some flake
> *


seems like u passed to me  looks good bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not keepin this body. im having a new one sent in. oh ya, if not obviously im goin all out on it. when i get the new one im trashing the hood, trunk & doors.. im working on re-enforcement for the body now


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 7 2010, 08:35 AM~16538794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    Did it say Oldsmobile in the trunk? :wow: :wow: sick... :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what you want for that body???? with bumpers!!! hno: hno: i realy need it, to make a 73 delta!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i can give it to you without the trunk, hood and doors...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good so far.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 7 2010, 07:43 PM~16541612
> *i can give it to you without the trunk, hood and doors...
> *


pm :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like the pick a part yard lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: i spent a few hours collectin shit for 4 cars lol and i was still in there lookin for stuff for my red chevelle:








might bring IT back out too


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2010, 08:17 PM~16552569
> *:biggrin: i spent a few  hours collectin shit for 4 cars lol and i was still in there lookin for stuff for my red chevelle:
> 
> 
> ...


dude im lovin that chevelle! u got some badass builds homie. definitely inspires me no doubt  

whered u get the rear rims on that 65?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

made em
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=463622&hl=


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2010, 06:14 PM~16552533
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good work! i love 65's and i like this alot

wanna trade it or let it go? pm me homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

keepin er! already workin on it


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2010, 08:00 PM~16553698
> *keepin er! already workin on it
> *



i dont blame you!!!! its sweet, but when ya finish it and ever wanna get rid of it.... pm me!!!!!

keep up the good work btw


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you paint with enamel right?


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2010, 09:55 PM~16555043
> *you paint with enamel right?
> *


who? me?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

i use alot of dupli-colour so im guessing its lacqure, why you ask?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i bought this car assembled, painted with enamel... i only paint with laquer so i dont think theres a point in sanding all of this enamel off when there will always be more and fuck up my job, so i was gonna trade it to you for a laquer sprayed or a clean body


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:0 oh shit... pm me ok! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2010, 03:17 AM~16552569
> *:biggrin: i spent a few  hours collectin shit for 4 cars lol and i was still in there lookin for stuff for my red chevelle:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

will do... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice shop bro.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2010, 02:27 PM~16561371
> *will do... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i hate you sooooo much right now. j/k looks badass bro. been wantin to do that for a long ass time in my garage but i keep procrastinatin...


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE SHOP BRO...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you better dust off that 74 foo  you gotta cover that shit up when you do body work man, dust everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

D for a car cover try thoses stretch tight plastic covers that go over food bowls. It's plastic and got like an elastic ring around the bottom looks just like a real car cover.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2010, 01:27 PM~16561371
> *will do... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT job!! I like!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2010, 01:27 PM~16561371
> *will do... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that looks tight .....u got a bigger pic? :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :wow:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2010, 01:27 PM~16561371
> *will do... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice builds.....badass shop


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

tThanks broooo


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gettin better at it lil homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Stang came out good bro, that the revell kit??? :biggrin: :uh: lol. Camero looks nice so far too


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 23 2010, 05:07 AM~16697890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work SS! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks all! dunno what to do for the rest of the day, nor what to build! dont feel like fawkn wif the 6 fo, camaro needs reclearing and the fo also, but i can barely move right now! got a staff infection in the worst place you could get one!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

found something! gonna go thru the old PB and post sum pics 
good memories!









ive always wanted to do this one but never got the chance..someone else should!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gotta do this one again!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

last one


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 24 2010, 07:22 PM~16710846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I digg this


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

All great work homie!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you been throwin down on some builds man. They all look great. 
That glasshouse is sick, and the Lac is lookin pimp.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks bro. those are all of my past builds.. preciate it.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Not Bad Bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

alot of good lookin builds lets see more of the dually and the 55 panel lol


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the way you got that caprice opened up.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

u picken that up?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice, lotta work. any pics of the whole body?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got it???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what price???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 30 2010, 04:29 PM~17045858
> *what price???
> *


ima offer him bout 1200


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

have u searched around, ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

for?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

for others, i've seen sum more descent ones for around that price, but in my area ,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 30 2010, 04:34 PM~17045916
> *for others, i've seen sum more descent ones for around that price, but in my area ,
> *


ohh. there arent many yards here at all, and ive been to most of em, and there arent any olskools really.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

try craigslist in your area, maybe something there.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Didnt find anything


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

found an 86 regal that runs, for 500 :cheesy: offerd him 350 an hes gonna give me a call later (his dads ride).. its got a 307 but its got a cracked head i think, it only runs for about 10 miles then overheats... needs fillers for the front and rear and a new header panel
:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so, should i get that an trade for an impy or keep and fix it??


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

i reckon trade an get an impala, just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

u wanna get regal and trade for an impala?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17155034
> *u wanna get regal and trade for an impala?
> *





yea that dont make sence, the person tradein an imp for a regal needs to be shot...................................... just my .02 tho


get the regal and fix it up foo, and quit bullshittin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well then ig its the regal then :biggrin: i hope to god is just the thermostat bein stuck...


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

wow!i jus realised what i said haha, dont listen to me haha, no matter what you get im sure itll come out lookin real nice.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HELloooooOOOOO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 11:42 PM~17155651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you soaked that shit.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 08:42 PM~17155651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice fade


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that blue looks nice man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 10 2010, 11:02 PM~17155811
> *Damn you soaked that shit.
> *


 :biggrin: weve all had "fuckit" bodies right?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Color Bro...... :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks wet as shit, but i think you sprayed too much clear on this one homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol thats old!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 07:59 PM~17154426
> *found an 86 regal that runs, for 500 :cheesy:  offerd him 350 an hes gonna give me a call later (his dads ride).. its got a 307 but its got a cracked head i think, it only runs for about 10 miles then overheats... needs fillers for the front and rear and a new header panel
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: hasnt called back yet, lol im gettin impatient


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

^^SCRATCH that... i might get it tonight when my momma gets here to go to the bankkk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got it :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good...whats with all the old shoes on top? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 18 2010, 12:03 AM~17224598
> *Nice!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 18 2010, 09:15 AM~17226528
> *X2
> *



X 3


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 09:06 AM~17226493
> *looks good...whats with all the old shoes on top? lol
> *


those are my bros... he just threw em on last night, he was cleanin out his car.. im workin on cleanin mine out now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

may do it like this?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

think i found the cause of the overheating...theres a coolant leak.








whuddup with this hole? im sure its supposed to have a cap on it right?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

freeze plug maybe?

but i thought they were only on the block, that looks like its on the head, so i dont know :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe that there is supposed to be a foil tube right there leading up to the air breather pan..........


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like a freeze plug to me to but i never seen one there if its the head...sometimes the head has one on the end but never seen one on the side...cant tell if its the head or the exhaust manifold if its on the exhaust it might just be for a tube to goto the air cleaner to help in cold start ups


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ohhh ok thanks bros, ill check it when i get hme!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah, its the freeze plug causing the drama.. the thing in the pic is NOT it..but yeah, i cant get it out to save my life! so, im gonna have a shop do it, ive spent atleast 10 hours under the car tryna figure that thing out... cant wait to start making real money so i can get this deuce thats a few pages back too.. then ill have 2 projects :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wont look too bad together eh :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

an jus in case i never posted, heres my build topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=537478&hl=


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice g body bro. those wheels will look fantastic on there :biggrin: 

u gonna get them staggered or same size all around?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

easiest way to get a freeze plug out if to pound a heavy screwdriver thru the middle and pry it out....

that thing in your pic it supposed to have a hose going up to your air cleaner to help warm up the car in cold weather......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 2 2010, 10:33 PM~17368960
> *nice g body bro. those wheels will look fantastic on there  :biggrin:
> 
> u gonna get them staggered or same size all around?
> *


staggered :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Your Lucky it was a plug....


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

i had the same problem on my 77 monte carlo, i had water all in my block and my heads exaust were leaking water , even the freze plugs, but good thing i had an iron block that baby would have been history! cheack your heads and make sure theres no gasket leacks ! that 62 looks like a good candidate from what i see


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

fawk the deuce lol, theres a 66 half the price, an its my dream car :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 3 2010, 06:57 AM~17371337
> *staggered :biggrin:
> *


man that shits gonna look dope as hell! ima be lookin out for it :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

spare in the trunk


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOHOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :0 i was GONE[/b] :sprint:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2010, 08:14 PM~17508416
> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOHOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :0 i was GONE* :sprint:
> [/b]


then all the soft plugs blew out!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: na im just playin. good glad to here she's rippin up the the streets. u need some juice for that ride.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

haha i should check for that :biggrin: but man, ive never had so much fun especially in such a short period of time :0 i should start buyin performance shit now :biggrin: really ive decided what to do, which is save up more dough and buy a 66 as a second car


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2010, 08:24 PM~17508520
> *haha i should check for that :biggrin: but man, ive never had so much fun especially in such a short period of time :0 i should start buyin performance shit now :biggrin: really ive decided what to do, which is save up more dough and buy a 66 as a second car
> *


finish this one...now it runs like a raped ape.. juice it up bro..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

here she is right after doin that :biggrin:

and 716, the regals not gettin juiced  my impala is


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2010, 08:30 PM~17508573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell happend to the fender?? wasnt the whole car black?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup. its a replacement fender  the other one is too far gone


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2010, 10:22 PM~17509074
> *yup. its a replacement fender  the other one is too far gone
> *




do you thang little D, step by step bro!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 16 2010, 10:47 PM~17509300
> *do you thang little D, step by step bro!
> *


X2 LIL D!!! SAVE THEN GET YOUR DREAM!!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 18 2010, 02:52 PM~17228727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAZUP WIT THEM WHEELS NOT FOR SALE OR WAT? PM ME


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i lost my damn keys.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thats sucks bro. thats why u should ALWAYS get a spare or two :nono: :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2010, 07:16 AM~17245670
> *I believe that there is supposed to be a foil tube right there leading up to the air breather pan..........
> *



you are correct homie its a heat tub for smog bullshit


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 17 2010, 07:23 PM~17519913
> *you are correct homie its a heat tub for smog bullshit
> *


well im a day late and a dollar short lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 17 2010, 08:22 PM~17519899
> *thats sucks bro. thats why u should ALWAYS get a spare or two  :nono:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: that was on my to do list. lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2010, 08:26 PM~17519937
> *:biggrin: that was on my to do list. lol
> *


not anymore.... :uh: lol hope ya find em bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

as soon as he finds the keys he gonna go FLYIN DOWN THE STREET again. lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that was my plan when i got home. then im all, hey, wtf are my keys.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and see, now, it doesnt matter. my moms home, so if i find em now its like, so what ya know


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

found em.. and this time my momma LET me go out an about in broad daylight and do it again :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 18 2010, 12:49 PM~17526948
> *found em.. and this time my momma LET me go out an about in broad daylight and do it again :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2010, 10:35 PM~17705176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good D.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice clean rivi, bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

X2 .......ILL JUST BE THROWING THIS IN MY BOX NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2010, 09:35 PM~17705176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, homie! Hook that sh!t up!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

haha, buy me some shit at the show and its yours :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Rivi is hittin' homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shits sick D


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2010, 09:35 PM~17705176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is sweet bro! :biggrin: 

wut color is that?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HOK burple :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2010, 10:27 PM~17705522
> *HOK burple :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got some KOs on the stang


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good D!! What wheels are on the Stang??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not sure, got em from 06150xlt but as soon as i saw em i jumped on em :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cool lookin rivi..bout the same color as the one i started a a long while ago.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2010, 04:35 AM~17705176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick color ,rims .


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2010, 07:35 PM~17705176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice old school


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 14 2010, 11:06 PM~17495868
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 i love the red on red :cheesy: post pics :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

chawps, i need hella parts to get that goin again. a few people have told me they have some, but never got back to me.

heres the money shot right here. shows everything i was going for.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THAT IS A SICK RIVI... WERE DID THE RIMS COME FROM...?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

deep dishes from 1301s and centers from the yenko camaro from revell


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SO THEY ARE KUSTOM MADE....


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

DO YOU HAVE ANY TUTORIAL PICS?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THANKS BRO... SICK IM GOING TO HAVE TO BUY A SHIT TON OF CAMERO'S NOW..... DAM IT.... THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO POST THOSE FOR ME....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

always glad to help the homies..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looking good lil d


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds that rivi looks badass nice job on the wheels


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 9 2010, 10:46 AM~17736187
> *nice builds that rivi looks badass nice job on the wheels
> *



X2...Nice job...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

these would be nice.
http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/pts/1705498884.html


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 10 2010, 08:57 PM~17753821
> *these would be nice.
> http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/pts/1705498884.html
> *



man you can get brand new chinas all day long for that price you need new tires with those anyway


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2010, 10:42 PM~17438380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bout done..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*CNDYBLU66SS*


















so far ive cut it all open, and started jambing and cleaning up the cuts... the trunk jamb is almost done, just gotta fill in the other side  then its onto the doors..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


















everything under that trunklid, including the jambs, underside of the lid, hinges, and light sections were handmade :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2010, 09:17 PM~17788462
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2010, 09:51 AM~17792578
> *:biggrin:
> *


WELL YOU DID GREAT, LOOKS REAL


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking good lil d


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 15 2010, 12:40 PM~17792953
> *looking good lil d
> *


X2 Nice work Lil D!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

goin blue anywhere i can! first off i got the ones under the dash, and the corner light!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 17 2010, 07:40 PM~17819490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS ON YOUR REGAL??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 17 2010, 08:40 PM~17819490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



well look who on his way to a clean regal :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Apr 20 2010, 07:12 AM~17245434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do i get this hose?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work lil d.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres the plan..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 17 2010, 09:40 PM~17819490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: 
this mofuggas expensive.. this thang aint gettin finished without a REAL JOB. fuck grass mowing, ill be doin that for years to even get the interior done...fuck that, :biggrin: the hunt begins tomorrow.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 22 2010, 09:16 PM~17860039
> *:wow:
> this mofuggas expensive.. this thang aint gettin finished without a REAL JOB. fuck grass mowing, ill be doin that for years to even get the interior done...fuck that, :biggrin:  the hunt begins tomorrow.
> *


Darn tooting.I hope you get that bitch fixed up nice homie.I had a '79 I regret letting go.Ive been working since I was 15 and Im proud of that fact.Its a lot of work to get what you want but the results are worth it.Ive seen you go through a lot of different skills on here and I glad to see you get a real ride!!Keep it up lil' homie!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so earlier its all









then when i actually get far into it working changing brake hoses, it jus








an im all  :uh: :rant:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

floor jacks :thumbsdown:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

why?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2010, 09:23 PM~17869754
> *why?
> *




fuck you mean why?!?! you fool, when that jack decides to let go and your under that bitch, your done ! 

use floor jacks under there and block up the back tires so the bitch dont roll on you! 

your insaine bro! :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well FUCK then, i didnt FUCKING KNOW THAT. thanks for being so NICE about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: 

i was told that shit at a early age man! live by that shit, that car weighs alot more then you and will fuck you up


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2010, 06:34 PM~17869838
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i was told that shit at a early age man! live by that shit, that car weighs alot more then you and will fuck you up
> *


x2 i met a dude that got fucked up the same way


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2010, 06:30 PM~17869809
> *well FUCK then, i didnt FUCKING KNOW THAT. thanks for being so NICE about it.
> *


YEA YOU JACK IT UP TO PUT A JACK STAND UNDER THE FRAME


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Yea...ALWAYS use a secondary jack.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 28 2010, 05:15 PM~17909886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 OK . . . NOW . . . .DAMN. . . . .i HAVENT BEEN THIS INSPIRED IN A WHILE !!!!! GOOD SHYT BRO ITS SUPA CLEAN, TEMPTED TO BUY IT AND MAKE IT A HOPPER :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

flashback pic:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jun 28 2010, 01:58 AM~17904311
> *Yea...ALWAYS use a secondary jack.
> *



always always always se a jackstand before you even think of taking the tire of man  ive seen my share of bad shit then you check your jack stand as well man


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Honestly, take these guys serious bro. I've seen cars drop and if someone was under there they'd be done. 

I use some little tire stops i bought at harbor fright, pretty cheap and they fold up for storage. I always put jack stands under there and at least another one in the middle or some big blocks of wood incase those stands give out. I'm not trying to die under a car. :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so i made this foto boof last night..well not really a booth but it works great..also tried different lighting










































































































































































whats everyone think?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what i think is why your shit is always soooo damn dusty? wipe them bitches off before you take pics lol

but other then that, they all look good, gettin better with that foil and that clear i see


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: they were all just test runs, grabbin em offa the ledge and snappin pics  if i were all serious ida gotten that lil make up lookn brush that the pro uses at the car shows :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

pICS LOOK GREAT!

tHATS HOW THEY TAKE PICS AT THE SHOWS JUST WITH DIFFERENT EQUIPMENT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah it might eventually get that whole show setup, but its gonna be a while before i get to that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2008, 01:54 AM~11239911
> *REDOING THE 5!!!
> TOOK IT APART AGAIN
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2008, 09:42 PM~11243764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2008, 01:09 AM~10945731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

current day... gathering up parts for it.. knew i wasnt gonna find the trunk so i scratchbuilt one..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: looks like it old bloody murder scene in there!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol, this rides been through a lot homie, look at the dates on them quotes, and i just recently started finding stuff for it like 3 weeks ago :biggrin: the inside was painted with my moms make up since i didnt have any tan paint :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and im not too sure on a color for this one either...any suggestions?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 26 2007, 04:30 PM~9090670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i found this mustang not too long ago too..in one of my junk yards...havent seen this thing in FOREVER. no doors, one seat, no glass, front clip, motor, trunk lid, rear axle...damn this is really just a shell


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

that 67 looks good bro :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks bro, been workn hard on it,,,, and i think i like this color for the bimmer.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN thats big.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lol he said BIMMER hahahahha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and heres the start of a new, bigger garage... twice the height and im adding width later...going to be a dealership


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

isnt them the wheels off your GTO?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nah, this trucks red, gtos tangelo pearl/tangerine candy.. i sent you pics of these being made?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2010, 01:23 AM~18108497
> *nah, this trucks red, gtos tangelo pearl/tangerine candy.. i sent  you pics of these being made?
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

besides.. if this truck were orange itd look like chevyguys orange one.. cept his is a crew cab i think, but his orange is very similar to the one on the GTO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick ass shit! i love them bone stock whips!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i got more comin, need some stuff for some camaros..got two of em...and heres the dually










btw, i found my digi cam :biggrin: been lookin for weeks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2010, 12:00 AM~18108167
> *and heres the start of a new, bigger garage... twice the height and im adding width later...going to be a dealership
> 
> 
> ...



That pic looks so real, nice job homie !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2010, 09:29 PM~18116858
> * i got more comin, need some stuff for some camaros..got two of em...and heres the dually
> 
> 
> ...


dude thats one of the cleanest duallies ive seen on here! plus that paint is super slick and goes well with the truck. great job! :wow: :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: and these are only the first coats of clear on the 67, 60 and the dually.. im goin for a glass shine on these, gonna get a polishing kit... the 60s goin in the diorama


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

anyone curious about the wheels depth on te bck.. bumped my how to. and heres what they actually look like


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Truck looks pimp with those wheels!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work lil homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

those were before i went on vacation and had just started foiling.. came back and cleared it today








now im puttin the accesories on and then onto the interior..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

FUCKER IS SICK :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats bad ass bro...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 11:22 AM~18162838
> *Damn thats bad ass bro...
> *


x2 look at that shine! kids got skills i tell ya wut


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: my nikka you love some king of da hill dont you :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 28 2010, 12:56 PM~18163507
> *:roflmao: my nikka you love some king of da hill dont you :biggrin:
> *


haha yezzir :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 28 2010, 01:49 PM~18164968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 28 2010, 04:49 PM~18164968
> *
> 
> 
> ...




YOUR STUDS SHOULD BE 16 CENTER  AND THAT SHOULD BE CLOSE TO 3/4's OF A INCH APART


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not really studs.. glass is going in between them.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 28 2010, 05:50 PM~18165571
> *not really studs.. glass is going in between them.
> *


Then I'd be using aluminum, a little more expensive, but more realistic.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ehh, true. well this is disappointing.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 28 2010, 06:12 PM~18165704
> *ehh, true. well this is disappointing.
> *


 :scrutinize:  keep doing what your doing lilD


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 28 2010, 06:45 PM~18165958
> *:scrutinize:   keep doing what your doing lilD
> *


X2 bro, don't stress what we think, if you like it then go for it.  It's lookin good either way.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
just found this in another topic...:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and then i found this on ebay... i guess mine shouldve had a white top?
http://cgi.ebay.com/1960-Chevy-Impala-HT-P...=item5888df39ec


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

2 last things..
the dealership is getting aluminum put on top of the wood, yeah i bought two sheets of it and im cutting it out and placing it over the wood...yeah it looks a ton better...and for anyone that ever builds a 60 and needs some good reference this is a great place to get it...
http://www.60impala.com/


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

You are doing a great job on building your shop D.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 28 2010, 08:37 AM~18160890
> *those were before i went on vacation and had just started foiling.. came back and cleared it today
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 31 2010, 11:43 AM~18192983
> *and then i found this on ebay... i guess mine shouldve had a white top?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1960-Chevy-Impala-HT-P...=item5888df39ec
> *


dont change a thing. shit looks awesome just the way it is


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that wasnt going to be a problem, i love this shit!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mockup... i do have taller glass


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2010, 10:15 AM~18235000
> *mockup... i do have taller glass
> 
> 
> ...



The show room !!! kool bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good D!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

shit looks unbelievably real bro!  :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

backyard (Driveway) Boogie folks...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 10 2010, 02:40 AM~18271917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. You need to become a design engineer.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

GOT IT PAINTED! pics ina bit..


anyone got a 2010 maro?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cleared a few parts today.. this is my mirror, my regal actualyl has a nice ass pearl black... you just wouldnt know because of how dull the rest of it is....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 12 2010, 08:58 AM~18291459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 11 2010, 11:02 PM~18289244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 12 2010, 12:41 PM~18292828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 12 2010, 12:42 PM~18292830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 12 2010, 12:40 PM~18292812
> *cleared a few parts today.. this is my mirror,  my regal actually has a nice ass pearl black... you just wouldnt know because of how dull the rest of it is....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks pretty good man. I like that Blue/Green color.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

that yenko is fuckin sweet man! :biggrin: 

awesome job on that paint on the 1:1 parts too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all cut, buffed and waxed!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 12 2010, 06:48 PM~18295748
> *
> all cut, buffed and waxed!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

bro if i was u i would shoot for a career in autobody/painting. thats some serious talent u got there! me? i cant lay down a smooth paintjob for shit! :uh: lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 12 2010, 09:25 PM~18296961
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> bro if i was u i would shoot for a career in autobody/painting. thats some serious talent u got there! me? i cant lay down a smooth paintjob for shit!  :uh:  lol
> *


thats my dream bro. to have my own shop goin, and blow up like Danny D or Mario.. i love painting 1:1s, hell i even did some more work on the regal, recleared, cut an buffed the front fender, shit looks 10x better and you can actually see the color, it doesnt look like some spray painted black... i also polished a door sill tonight, looks damn good


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 12 2010, 11:02 PM~18297881
> *thats my dream bro. to have my own shop goin, and blow up like Danny D or Mario.. i love painting 1:1s, hell i even did some more work on the regal, recleared, cut an buffed the front fender, shit looks 10x better and you can actually see the color, it doesnt look like some spray painted black... i also polished a door sill tonight, looks damn good
> 
> 
> ...


mine too bro. im actually thinkin bout goin back to school sometime real soon and becoming a certified mechanic or bodyman/painter :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i plan to go to a wyotech, and get everything learned, and be a certified everything.. that way, my shop will be like a car dealer and someone could be able to stop in wanting anything done to their ride and be able to get it done on the same property...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 12 2010, 11:02 PM~18297881
> *thats my dream bro. to have my own shop goin, and blow up like Danny D or Mario.. i love painting 1:1s, hell i even did some more work on the regal, recleared, cut an buffed the front fender, shit looks 10x better and you can actually see the color, it doesnt look like some spray painted black... i also polished a door sill tonight, looks damn good
> 
> 
> ...


one compared to the other, bottom polished top not (click pic for vid)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so today i was looking at a cutty buildup on here... made me think of switching up the regals style to a lowlow. this is just an idea, i wish i had some zenith looking wheels so i could know exactly how itd be...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

buffed er up a bit today


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 28 2010, 11:12 PM~18431245
> *buffed er up a bit today
> 
> 
> ...



Dam. :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: and my paints still shitty, oh you best believe it... spots everywhere... but i really brought out some shine in it, you can tell it has flake now. next, i need swirl remover. i get dizzy lookn at it :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2010, 05:41 PM~18326633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U do have talent bro, Art and bodywork, I wish i knew how to do bodywork would save me alot of money. 

So u'll have the gbody done in no time  keep at it bro. The benefit of doin your own ride is that you learn alot as you go. Were not all ballers and cant build a ride in a month, but those that take there time, build "THERI DREAM"


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 31 2010, 08:12 AM~18450900
> *U do have talent bro, Art and bodywork, I wish i knew how to do bodywork would save me alot of money.
> 
> So u'll have the gbody done in no time   keep at it bro. The benefit of doin your own ride is that you learn alot as you go. Were not all ballers and cant build a ride in a month, but those that take there time, build  "THERI DREAM"
> *


 :werd:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 10 2010, 03:06 PM~18276923
> *backyard (Driveway) Boogie folks...
> 
> 
> ...


  


its cheaper when u do it yourself :happysad: , i started doing body and paint because the prices to a paintjob to me were outragious :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: i started for that reason and because i love painting :biggrin:

so whats everyone elses opinion on converting the ride to a t type lookin regal? not exactly everything piece for piece but the whole black look... cuz it looks just sick to me...i figured i could start today by painting the taillight trim...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got a new idea... partly from this homie


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 01:53 PM~18534431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinkiing of doing that a while ago when the plans were for it to be blue... but i figured i could do it in black as well, and itd look just as good....thinking sanding and some filler would smooth them out?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 09:38 AM~18540197
> *:biggrin: i started for that reason and because i love painting :biggrin:
> 
> so whats everyone elses opinion on converting the ride to a t type lookin regal? not exactly everything piece for piece but the whole black look... cuz it looks just sick to me...i figured i could start today by painting the taillight trim...
> *


  i did just that... well the drivers side. looks nice n sick lit up...eventually i got the LEDs comin, ive finally saved up enough to get the header panel i been needing... and also the brake shoes, but the whole steering column thing....too much for ya boyi ended up putting mine back together with half the shit outta it.well not half, just a few pieces... still steers, blinkers work, etc...only thing different is the high beam control...something either fell down the column or out in the car that connects that rod and the lever...


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 09:38 AM~18540197
> *:biggrin: i started for that reason and because i love painting :biggrin:
> 
> so whats everyone elses opinion on converting the ride to a t type lookin regal? not exactly everything piece for piece but the whole black look... cuz it looks just sick to me...i figured i could start today by painting the taillight trim...
> *



I had a 1979 Regal I did that way...(no pics cause it was '94 and I was BROKE)

Anyway...I removed all the chrome/stainless (whatever it was)the headlight/taillight trim,grille etc.Scuffed it up and painted it semi-gloss black.

Looked friggin great.Mine had a beige vinyl top and Interior and I dyed it black as well.

The paint was in GREAT condition when I bought it so it really looked good.

I wish you the best on this project man.Good progress so far!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats on makin it into the scale auto contest mag bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks G


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Oct 13 2010, 01:09 PM~18801250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SOMEONE GOT LUCKY :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 13 2010, 05:07 PM~18801834
> *:0  SOMEONE GOT LUCKY :biggrin:
> *


DAMN LUCKY!! Does it run??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

na, no motor in it, but i gotta dude up in IL thats got one for me.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

coming along...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lookin real good D... keep it up lil homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: got my grille in..








bish gotta shine...wish i didnt have to repaint it








lol...parts stackin..








got her in the garage finally..








horrible picture...but here i am tryna get the air dams hooked back up till i get new ones..








thats all for today... dunno if there will be any updates tomorrow, but saturday/sunday expect some progress from me..  thanks fo lookin folks


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn son, gettin down aren't we? haha..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: fa sho bro
an i had to get photographical widdit... my fav pics so far haha first ones my desktop


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn son, puttin some work; nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so im out there workin right...get the hood propped up in my ghetto fashion as i always do, get under it and the shit falls on my head...got a huge knot on the front and a gash in the back, came down and just sliced me... no pics of the gash open but here it is stitched up...








so in essence Granny "bit" me...  :uh: coulda been worse though, so im okay. but i definately need to sell some model shit to get money for new hood struts, the way im doing it aint working anymore,


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sony, sounds easier to me if ya just took the damn hood off....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 16 2010, 08:43 AM~18825889
> *so im out there workin right...get the hood propped up in my ghetto fashion as  i always do, get under it and the shit falls on my head...got a huge knot on the front and a gash in the back, came down and just sliced me... no pics of the gash open but here it is stitched up...
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro be careful with that shit!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Fuck man ...................well i`m glad you ok


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks fellas ill definitely be more careful the next times around... but took her out and gave her a bath and a rear bumper this morning..
































   :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just need to strip the chrome, then paint them...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Looking Good D!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Oct 16 2010, 04:44 PM~18828226
> *Looking Good D!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yessir!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

FINALLY got the back section of the regal in the GN....... later just repaint and re upholster 









also....did some clearing


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nevermind the models!! back to the GN pics!! nice progress lil homie!! you scored big here!! lookin good!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 16 2010, 05:43 AM~18825889
> *so im out there workin right...get the hood propped up in my ghetto fashion as  i always do, get under it and the shit falls on my head...got a huge knot on the front and a gash in the back, came down and just sliced me... no pics of the gash open but here it is stitched up...
> 
> 
> ...


hno: *CHRISTINE II??? *










:biggrin: j/k, glad ur all right, but true could of been worse. ovarll the rides lookin coo.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

damn d the regal is turning out nice


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin awesome all around D..esp that 61!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bro, I don't know you personally but I'm proud as hell of you for all the work you've been puttin' in on the 1:1! Keep up at it and you'll have a fine machine!  Keep us posted with the project pics!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

means a lot Antonio youre one of the first people to say that... thanks to everyone else too :cheesy: shit aint easy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that drawing is badass nice work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gonna replicate my dads benz as an xmas gift
































only thing i DONT like about this kit is that it doesnt have a motor and that the lights are the 03 version and not the 04-06 clear ones.... i wanna get clear ones, i just dunno if they are made, or how to make them... i figured i could sand the ridges down but then theyd still be foggy...
they look like this








i want this








any help? i need this done asap.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 16 2010, 09:33 AM~19080687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Great work Homie...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow....Nice....... :wow:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2010, 07:47 AM~19322333
> *gonna replicate my dads benz as an xmas gift
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good. what you want for the stock wheels?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

see if anything pops off HERE :uh:
































ordered some aclad for the lights... i also need 2 23" Ts


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im loving this build  even if whoever isnt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

actually thinking of some lights... 4 LEDs and two normal bulbs... he HAS to love this thing when its done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this is lookin badass bro. the subtle details are kickin it just right man.

Can i have it? :biggrin: j/k bro...lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Mercedes is lookin pimp bro! Im really diggin that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

rides lookin good D


and im lovein the new avie too :uh: whats good for the rest is good for you too


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2010, 09:26 AM~19322483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 64 you did is great but this one right here :0 :0 :0 i like...very nice work.. dont ever stop drawing or doing art work!! your great at it...  an i will have one of your drawings framed in my model room one day!! real talk!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 21 2010, 08:05 AM~19383108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this is super clean D...saw it via the texts last nite but this ones on point period! Very nice and cleanly done bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:happysad: not the cleanest..but the most detailed. Almost done, need to find my rear lense and finish the front passeners, and do the grille. Then in the case it goes.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know im getting a package from rick tomorrow to finish the wheels, but the photoetch kit has YET to get here.
anyone ever ordered from BNA model world?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

blah.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not blah...shit looks good from here..i gotta build the underside to that sucker!....which i may have to hit up rick for some good ole rims for it. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Lol im on the verge of building it myself... Im diggin it that much.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2010, 02:11 PM~19403509
> *blah.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2010, 12:11 PM~19403509
> *blah.
> 
> 
> ...



that looks sweet what up youngstaaah :wave:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2010, 01:11 PM~19403509
> *blah.
> 
> 
> ...


that's dope!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gonna stick the PE on later and the license plates and its done.. techincally it is now but not legal


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2010, 04:38 PM~19412872
> *gonna stick the PE on later and the license plates and its done.. techincally it is now but not legal
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build D. And a nice present for your dad.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2010, 04:38 PM~19412872
> *gonna stick the PE on later and the license plates and its done.. techincally it is now but not legal
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good lil D. You guys got a ton more snow then we did.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2010, 04:38 PM~19412872
> *gonna stick the PE on later and the license plates and its done.. techincally it is now but not legal
> 
> 
> ...


Bro i swear u can play tricks on a dudes mind! When i saw this pic i couldve swore that that was the 1:1. Excellent job! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that IS the 1:1 :uh: dumb asses...








































:biggrin: just fucin with ya Matt. Thanks bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2010, 05:00 PM~19414873
> *that IS the 1:1 :uh: dumb asses...
> :biggrin: just fucin with ya Matt. Thanks bro.
> *


u fukker..... made me look back at the pics again :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2010, 07:46 PM~19414792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a 1:1 bro..except the top and window is down.....

thats a cool ass effect.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 24 2010, 10:59 PM~19414867
> *Bro i swear u can play tricks on a dudes mind! When i saw this pic i couldve swore that that was the 1:1. Excellent job!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You aint the only one, looks like he got a few of us. What threw me off was the snow that he pulled up for the tracks like it just pulled in the drive, plus with the backboard looking like it's the right height above the car, and then the stoop or whatever it's sittin on matching the lawn.... Yeah he got me. Nice work lil D


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Build came out nice, I'm sure your Dad will love it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0
he LOVED it... the random crap i threw in (the 1:1s always a mess lol), the wheels he loved the most, the license plates.... he loved it all around.

































and the PE kit igot that FINALLY arrived YESTERDAY..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think these are the last shots..


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Dec 24 2010, 10:00 PM~19414873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's EXACTLY wut threw me off too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im SO FUCKING HYPE RIGHT NOW
http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS05039








OH FUCK YEAH BEST BELIEVE IM COMIN WITH THIS BITCH...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Mercedes came out sick bro....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 26 2010, 11:59 PM~19427740
> *im SO FUCKING HYPE RIGHT NOW
> http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS05039
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
Cant wait for this one bro. I know its gonna be dope


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Fasho Matt. Thanks bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 2 2011, 11:06 AM~19482534
> *  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: gotta new art project underway...of a person this time... lets say females will love it!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

66 caprice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!!! Nice start to this one D....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cleaned up. this is coming along well..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got a color picked out for it too, HOK Cortez blue...slammed on some supremes or some PE spokes an mandos rings...chrome everywhere and a. suede fully detailed interior.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just ordered it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2010, 12:11 PM~19403509
> *blah.
> 
> 
> ...


 what do yu mean bla? I say baby oh baby.. what a clean ace?
the benz was a head turner as well....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 01:15 PM~19638965
> *what do yu mean bla?  I say baby oh baby.. what a clean ace?
> the benz was a head turner as well....
> *


lol blah as in "just posting some type of progress"...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 19 2011, 11:39 AM~19639112
> *lol blah as in "just posting some type of progress"...
> *


 oh okay..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whats on the bench at this point..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

one more thing to cut up...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

comparison to what i started with:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2011, 11:44 AM~19648389
> *comparison to what i started with:
> 
> 
> ...


what roof is that 70 monte or 70 impala?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

neither...71 chevelle cut in half and reshaped


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

finally bought some more primer, and laid it down...I must say, for the first coat, it looks like I did a pretty damn good job on the bodywork so far, its all small things to tend to until the bodyworks done...as far as taking paint off of the sides, I guess I gotta get the brake fluid out and put half the body in it?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn D thats lookin great so far! Cant wait to see how the final product turns out


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks homie.still driving up to heartland?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hopped back into the garage for a second...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cool shit homie. If i had the room to get back on mine..i would.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2011, 06:41 PM~19652007
> *finally bought some more primer, and laid it down...I must say, for the first coat, it looks like I did a pretty damn good job on the bodywork so far,  its all small things to tend to until the bodyworks done...as far as taking paint off of the sides, I guess I gotta get the brake fluid out and put half the body in it?
> 
> 
> ...


thats lookin pretty good ..nice jams too!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new shit in....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my old school shit, no decals needed...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2011, 06:41 PM~19652007
> *finally bought some more primer, and laid it down...I must say, for the first coat, it looks like I did a pretty damn good job on the bodywork so far,  its all small things to tend to until the bodyworks done...as far as taking paint off of the sides, I guess I gotta get the brake fluid out and put half the body in it?
> 
> 
> ...


oh boy.... :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 26 2011, 03:38 PM~19705414
> *oh boy....  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


are you getting your jars from DETAIL MASTER?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Got that from tcpglobal....off of eBay


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: the only topic with no new posts.








And rolling into the shop


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

those rims... whered they come from?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Japan.... :biggrin: hlj.com


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit i need a set! send those with my 61 and 66? LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: ya got jokes I see!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw bro..like other foo's on here ...


I SPEAK MY MIND... LMAO!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wave: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Not fan of beemers but good work bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 26 2011, 11:16 PM~19709848
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


you want to sell the tre drawing lil D? PM me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

so now u a 90's dope boy n yo bmw lol it looks good homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 29 2011, 02:38 PM~19731235
> *so now u a 90's dope boy n yo bmw lol it looks good homie
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I remember that world..


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 29 2011, 02:48 PM~19731291
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I remember that world..
> *


i was just a kid but i rember all the gold amg wheels an the 5.0's an n91 i sean my 1st lowrider mag i was like dam


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my dad had one, a white 95 with someof these wheels that were like 15s on it. bish was clean..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Found it... and added the pics of the beemer afterwards and his old monte


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and heres what the regals shell turned into..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thought about you earlier today (no ****)...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i know where ones sitting around my town. Looks to be a clean lil car.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:
<<<<<<<<<<< peep the avi
i think i found a job i may be able to get...right down the street from school too :cheesy:
so HOPEFULLY ill have another one of those soon.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the BM...








and for the caprice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 29 2011, 05:08 PM~19732373
> *my dad had one, a white 95 with someof these wheels that were like 15s on it. bish was clean..
> 
> 
> ...


Antera Trios!!! Holy shit, those were the shit back in the day.... Had a friend that had a 91 Accord LX sittin on those with the chrome fender trim...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 30 2011, 08:08 PM~19738942
> *the BM...
> 
> 
> ...




bm looks real good, and is that alclad on that exsaust?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

polished out my white stang
















polished the blue camaro a bit more


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what polish u using?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

meguiars buffing compound


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 3 2011, 04:18 AM~19775260
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 3 2011, 03:17 PM~19778260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

D....take some pics of the back window and rear deck work would yah?! i was lookin through google pics, and the 70 top WILL work, it just needs some fattining up in the rear window section......i wanna see what you came up with?! :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 4 2011, 05:11 PM~19788949
> *and well.. after seeing this.. i decided to start up on this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

id say im about done with the top side of this








so onto the interior


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 18 2009, 08:29 PM~15394635
> *got em done, so i took it out for a spin now that its legal!
> sittn in the driveway
> 
> ...


 good shit.. i gotta do something like this again


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2011, 12:28 AM~19814925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great bro! Why the angry face? lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks Matt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

still going at it.... barely at all since this is all ive done model related since the last time i posted progress of anything..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and i guess ididnt post this up yet either.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2011, 06:52 PM~19804256
> *id say im about done with the top side of this
> 
> 
> ...



:fool2: sorry if i stained the pic but thats super sexy!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: i do agree


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

For the homie !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i guess ill post the rest of the pics of my car. again, any problems are all cosmetic; my drivetrain is in pefect shape minus my throttle cable. ive already found a parts car... just need to get it. out of that ill be getting the bucket seats, floor shifter, and column, since theyre the same color, that makes it easier... im thinking of converting it to a 442 clone, black & grey with the gold stripes separating them, gold centered wheels, blacked out grille & bezel insides... and more than likely the rear spoiler too. any input on that idea?
















































































































these two are of the fender.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and before the flood of hate gets here... be reminded that this IS a project car/daily. i know it isnt perfect but it gets me from point a to point b... and nobody questions it because not many people can afford a car, i know i barely did.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Do werk son! Do the same shit you did to get it to fix it up, and be on your way!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 1 2011, 11:18 AM~20459140
> *Do werk son! Do the same shit you did to get it to fix it up, and be on your way!
> *


X Mofo 2 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

made a lot of progress since ive bought it.. heading out to get the troopers inspection then the plates 
















love how much meaner it looks with the black up front!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

began bodywork today :0 a loooootttt more to go!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Before you prime it get the tope of the bumper flush with the header panel !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2011, 09:51 PM~20574216
> *Before  you  prime  it    get  the  tope  of  the  bumper  flush  with  the  header  panel  !
> *


i have no clue how to shape that plastic..so i skipped it but its only as far as priming right now... had to take everything off though since i gotta take it to school again tomorrow.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna be a million times better homie....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

always feels good to work on your own rides  just take ur time bro, don't rush. 

"MEASURE TWICE, CUT ONCE"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i put a new head unit in today, but my parking lights are stuck on... wth?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice g body... anything happening to the two ya have of mine? or did ya just plain ferget? goin on a year now homefry!


----------

